# Double Vaxxers asked to be triple vaxxers are waking up



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah a friend of mine who's already had the 2 said they can kiss his ass when it comes to a third. But plenty are fine with it too.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

It's a booster. That happens with vaccines. It happens with the regular flu and many people don't get that.

This isn't new. Vaccines and boosters aren't new. Getting either being your choice isn't new. 

Jesus Christ.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

The insanity in a nutshell.

A play on Abbott & Costello’s famous skit “Who’s on first base.” …

Bud: ‘You can’t come in here!’
Lou: ‘Why not?’
Bud: ‘Well because you’re unvaccinated.’
Lou: ‘But I’m not sick.’
Bud: ‘It doesn’t matter.’
Lou: ‘Well, why does that guy get to go in?’
Bud: ‘Because he’s vaccinated.’
Lou: ‘But he’s sick!’
Bud: ‘It’s alright. Everyone in here is vaccinated.’
Lou: ‘Wait a minute. Are you saying everyone in there is vaccinated?’
Bud: ‘Yes.’
Lou: ‘So then why can’t I go in there if everyone is vaccinated?’
Bud: ‘Because you’ll make them sick.’
Lou: ‘How will I make them sick if I’m NOT sick and they’re vaccinated.’
Bud: ‘Because you’re unvaccinated.’
Lou: ‘But they’re vaccinated.’
Bud: ‘But they can still get sick.’
Lou: ‘So what the heck does the vaccine do?’
Bud: ‘It vaccinates.’
Lou: ‘So vaccinated people can’t spread covid?’
Bud: ‘Oh no. They can spread covid just as easily as an unvaccinated person.’
Lou: ‘I don’t even know what I’m saying anymore. Look. I’m not sick.
Bud: ‘Ok.’
Lou: ‘And the guy you let in IS sick.’
Bud: ‘That’s right.’
Lou: ‘And everybody in there can still get sick even though they’re vaccinated.’
Bud: ‘Certainly.’
Lou: ‘So why can’t I go in again?’
Bud: ‘Because you’re unvaccinated.’
Lou: ‘I’m not asking who’s vaccinated or not!’
Bud: ‘I’m just telling you how it is.’
Lou: ‘Nevermind. I’ll just put on my mask.’
Bud: ‘That’s fine.’
Lou: ‘Now I can go in?’
Bud: ‘Absolutely not?’
Lou: ‘But I have a mask!’
Bud: ‘Doesn’t matter.’
Lou: ‘I was able to come in here yesterday with a mask.’
Bud: ‘I know.’
Lou: So why can’t I come in here today with a mask? ….If you say ‘because I’m unvaccinated’ again, I’ll break your arm.’
Bud: ‘Take it easy buddy.’
Lou: ‘So the mask is no good anymore.’
Bud: ‘No, it’s still good.’
Lou: ‘But I can’t come in?’
Bud: ‘Correct.’
Lou: ‘Why not?’
Bud: ‘Because you’re unvaccinated.’
Lou: ‘But the mask prevents the germs from getting out.’
Bud: ‘Yes, but people can still catch your germs.’
Lou: ‘But they’re all vaccinated.’
Bud: ‘Yes, but they can still get sick.’
Lou: ‘But I’m not sick!!’
Bud: ‘You can still get them sick.’
Lou: ‘So then masks don’t work!’
Bud: ‘Masks work quite well.’
Lou: ‘So how in the heck can I get vaccinated people sick if I’m not sick and masks work?’
Bud: ‘Third base.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

No one said you’d only need 2 shots and then you’d be covered till the end of time.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Cool more supply for the rest of us.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Cool more supply for the rest of us.


Yes but people not getting vaccinated in the first place is what's causing this situation with the variants. This will endanger even the vaccinated, particularly long covid sufferers, of which there are many. 

Let's be clear, even though you can still get and transmit covid if you are double vaccinated, your chances of having serious symptoms and being hospitalized is MUCH lower than if you are totally unvaccinated and get covid. Too many articles lately have lead with a totally misleading headline on this front and it is driving antivax retardation.

As long as a significant number of people refuse to comply, we are going to stay in this cycle of new strains and need new vaccine shots. Meanwhile, people who have been physically ravaged by covid are going to be at extreme risk with these new variants.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Yes but people not getting vaccinated in the first place is what's causing this situation with the variants. This will endanger even the vaccinated, particularly long covid sufferers, of which there are many.
> 
> Let's be clear, even though you can still get and transmit covid if you are double vaccinated, your chances of having serious symptoms and being hospitalized is MUCH lower than if you are totally unvaccinated and get covid. Too many articles lately have lead with a totally misleading headline on this front and it is driving antivax retardation.
> 
> As long as a significant number of people refuse to comply, we are going to stay in this cycle of new strains and need new vaccine shots. Meanwhile, people who have been physically ravaged by covid are going to be at extreme risk with these new variants.


We are totally fked either way. These idiots not wanting to vaccinate gives us a shot at preventing variants by lowering the price for developing countries to vaccinate their people. Give the supply to the people that want it. 

The human race is fked anyway with how this pandemic politicized vaccines and medical care. American right-wing libertarianism or whatever bs they are rebranding to is going to add so much more costs to healthcare around the world with this needless skepticism just to make a quick buck.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

njcam said:


> The insanity in a nutshell.
> 
> A play on Abbott & Costello’s famous skit “Who’s on first base.” …
> 
> ...


Are you serious? The intent is to reduce risk. Neither the vaccine, nor masks, are 100% effective in reducing risk. Vaccines definitely work, masks might work, ergo to reduce risk to the lowest possible level you have both.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Just look at what's going on in Australia and ask yourself if you would live like that 

Yeah you get yearly shots for the flu ..but this is gonna become a every few month shot ..already evidence the protection drops after that time ...plus new varieties of the virus


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I knew they'd play with this shit. That's why I didn't and will not get these shots. 2 weeks to stop the spread. These people are liars


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

It's an absolute joke, I'll take my chances with my antibodies from the virus.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

TheDraw said:


> View attachment 106687


Its not a vaccine, its a gene therapy that literally alters your DNA and makes you a G.M.O. And its obviously not even very good at that, since it needs to be re-upped every 6 months. 
Oh well, thats why I got the J&J (which is a true vaccine) because it doesn't need extra shots.



Botchy SinCara said:


> Just look at what's going on in Australia and ask yourself if you would live like that
> 
> Yeah you get yearly shots for the flu ..but this is gonna become a every few month shot ..already evidence the protection drops after that time ...plus new varieties of the virus


Yearly flu shot? I thought only old or sickly people got those.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

What do covid and the covid vaccine have in common?

They both contradict themselves.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can't say that i am a fan though of injecting more in my body.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

That's terrible. Now I might have to drive five minutes down the road, get the shot and come home. That's like 15 minutes I'll lose. So awful.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Its not a vaccine, its a gene therapy that literally alters your DNA and makes you a G.M.O. And its obviously not even very good at that, since it needs to be re-upped every 6 months.
> Oh well, thats why I got the J&J (which is a true vaccine) because it doesn't need extra shots.


Pfizer/Moderna are mRNA vaccines. It isn't gene therapy. You won't be a GMO. Get the vaccination, boosters, whatever, and get on and live your life. It is perverse to not take advantage of what science can do. Equally, there's no point in us getting vaccinated if we're going to live in fear of variants forever and continue to isolate.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Yes but people not getting vaccinated in the first place is what's causing this situation with the variants. This will endanger even the vaccinated, particularly long covid sufferers, of which there are many.
> 
> Let's be clear, even though you can still get and transmit covid if you are double vaccinated, your chances of having serious symptoms and being hospitalized is MUCH lower than if you are totally unvaccinated and get covid. Too many articles lately have lead with a totally misleading headline on this front and it is driving antivax retardation.
> 
> As long as a significant number of people refuse to comply, we are going to stay in this cycle of new strains and need new vaccine shots. Meanwhile, people who have been physically ravaged by covid are going to be at extreme risk with these new variants.


I agree with CP? This never happens. Wow...

Anyway, I'm all for boosters, in part because I'm not afraid of vaccines, or flu shots for that matter, and in part because unless I get one I may be traped in Canada. There are a lot of places, both cruise ships and entire countries, where I'm not considered fully vaxxed because I have one shot each of Pfizer and Moderna, just like thousands of people in my city alone.



HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> *Its not a vaccine, its a gene therapy that literally alters your DNA and makes you a G.M.O. * And its obviously not even very good at that, since it needs to be re-upped every 6 months.
> Oh well, thats why I got the J&J (which is a true vaccine) because it doesn't need extra shots.


What??!? Not this again ... Ok, quotes from the authors of the study that led to this mindset:

_A major reason for the charged emotions regarding this study stems from the wider debate about whether mRNA vaccines could similarly integrate into human DNA with potentially deleterious consequences.

Foxman said, “A controversial result such as this one can be important in motivating new areas of research that ultimately lead to big discoveries. However, it would be a mistake to over-interpret this paper as having significance for patient care or vaccines in the current pandemic.”

“There is absolutely no reason to believe that any of the vaccine mRNA is doing the same thing. The viral spike protein mRNA is a tiny piece. Vaccines are not inducing LINE element RTs,” said *Young*. “Vaccines are protecting against the possibility of long-term seriously debilitating diseases or death.”_

...

_“We welcome scientific discussions, not politically motivated distortions,” said *Jaenisch*._

source


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

If a person doesn’t want to I don’t care. I just don’t want it to affect my being able to do things. We were on lockdown way too long here.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

GTL2 said:


> Pfizer/Moderna are mRNA vaccines. It isn't gene therapy. You won't be a GMO. Get the vaccination, boosters, whatever, and get on and live your life. It is perverse to not take advantage of what science can do. Equally, there's no point in us getting vaccinated if we're going to live in fear of variants forever and continue to isolate.


You don't know what you are talking about. I have the graduate degree in biology. Let me see yours...

An mRNA vaccine literally splices a bit of its genetic material into the DNA of every single one of your cells (a form of gene therapy). So from that point forward, until the day you die, all of your cells will continue to produce the Covid protein. So yes in fact you do become a Genetically Modified Organism. But my main question is what effect does a lifetime of your body producing the new protein have on that body? No one has any idea what the results could be. There certainly isn't any data.

I had Covid twice (got slight migraines) and took the Jansen vaccine to get my card (and had the same migraine again) so I'm done with shots. And I'm certainly not worrying about Covid.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Even the virus itself doesn't latch its RNA into human DNA:

_Although throughout human history there have been viruses capable of integrating their genetic material into human genes, this new study found that the COVID-19 virus, which is known to scientists as SARS-CoV-2, lacks the molecular machinery to integrate its RNA into human DNA. "Our work does not support the claim that SARS-CoV-2 fuses or integrates into human genomes," says Purdue scientist and co-lead author Majid Kazemian

The virus that causes COVID-19, which scientists refer to as SARS-CoV-2, likely does not integrate its genetic material into the genes of humans, according to a study published in the Journal of Virology.

A separate study recently reported the virus's genetic material was found to have integrated into human DNA in cells in petri dishes. But the scientists conducting the newer research now say that result was most likely caused by genetic artifacts in the testing._

source

****

_What mRNA vaccines do is prompt a few of your cells near the injection site to produce the spike protein. This then primes your immune system to build the antibodies and T-cells that will fight off the real coronavirus infection when it comes.

It’s not hugely different from how traditional vaccines work. But instead of injecting a weakened live or killed virus, the mRNA approach trains your immune system directly with a single protein.

Contrary to assertions made by opponents, it won’t turn you or anyone else into a GMO. mRNA stays in the cytoplasm, where the ribosomes are. It does not enter the nucleus and cannot interact with your DNA or cause any changes to the genome. No Frankencure here, either._

source

*****

_In mid-November, a lengthy bit of viral and repeatedly copied-and-pasted-text spread across various social media platforms and fringe conspiracy websites. The post, whatever platform it finds itself on, is typically titled “Covid vaccine should be avoided at all cost,” and is often erroneously described as a message from anti-vaccine crusader Robert F. Kennedy Jr. Following initial publication of this piece, Kennedy provided Snopes with a statement officially disavowing authorship:

"I never made those underlying assertions [in the viral post] and I don’t believe them to be factually accurate. … The article in which they appear pretends to be written by me. The giveaway was me supposedly identifying myself as a physician. Many forums have reposted it and we have been playing whack-a-mole trying to get them to remove it. I am grateful for the chance to officially disavow it here."

The most viral, and also most dangerous, aspect of this prolific bit of copypasta is the scientifically baseless assertion that mRNA vaccines such as the COVID-19 vaccines produced by Pfizer and Moderna can “alter” human DNA._

More about those Human GMO claims:

_The scientific word for this alleged alteration is insertional mutagenesis. Since well before it became famous as a potential COVID-19 vaccine, one of the most frequently touted benefits of this form of vaccine has been its inability to perform such an alteration.

... But sending mRNA into the cytoplasm of a cell is no minor task, as so-called “naked” nucleic acids (both DNA and RNA) rapidly degrade in the human body when not in the safe harbor of a cell. Both Pfizer and Moderna have solved this problem by wrapping their mRNA in a series of lipids that provide two benefits: cell-like protection for its journey and an ability to exchange mRNA across the outer wall of a cell once it reaches its destination. While this delivery method is capable of transferring mRNA into the outer cytoplasm portion of a cell, it is chemically and physically impossible for it to deliver mRNA across the nuclear envelope into the nucleus of a cell. 

... mRNA vaccines bypass entirely the part of the cell apparatus that would need to be modified for anything to be considered human genetic modification. Further, the mRNA injected into the body is incapable of replication — it’s a one-time work order, not a contract, to take the metaphor (probably) too far. Because these lipid-protected mRNA molecules are incapable of entering a cell’s nucleus, they are incapable of altering human DNA. It’s as simple as that. _

source




HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> You don't know what you are talking about. I have the graduate degree in biology. Let me see yours...
> 
> An mRNA vaccine literally splices a bit of its genetic material into the DNA of every single one of your cells (a form of gene therapy). So from that point forward, until the day you die, all of your cells will continue to produce the Covid protein. So yes in fact you do become a Genetically Modified Organism. But my main question is what effect does a lifetime of your body producing the new protein have on that body? No one has any idea what the results could be. There certainly isn't any data.
> 
> I had Covid twice (got slight migraines) and took the Jansen vaccine to get my card (and had the same migraine again) so I'm done with shots. And I'm certainly not worrying about Covid.


You didn't ask me this but since I'm here and you're going off about genetically modified humans I'll wade into this conversation again. I have a biology degree, even if only because I took a double major as an undergrad. I always found bio fun and easy, so decided to add it in. Am I an expert on mRNA research? No, but it sure doesn't seem that you are either so who cares what degrees you, me or anyone else here has?

Good for you that Covid was mild in your case. I wish that was how it went for everyone but that's just not reality. A close family friend, a woman I'd known all my life, died from Covid last December. Oh, but she wasn't young, though she was healthy, so perhaps she doesn't count. How about my client in her forties who was hospitalized on a vent for weeks in icu? Maybe she's still too old. I have a coworker whose twentysomething daughter is claiming long covid. She hasn't worked in months and cancelled both her wedding and her grad school plans because she feels too ill to do anything.

I have nothing against you personally - in fact, I agree with your stance on ecology and environmental protection - but I don't have much patience for covid conspiracies. I get a yearly flu shot too since I'm indoors around a lot of people in the winter and I almost never get sick. I certainly don't come down with the flu often - I haven't had it since I was a kid.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

GothicBohemian said:


> Even the virus itself doesn't latch its RNA into human DNA:
> 
> _Although throughout human history there have been viruses capable of integrating their genetic material into human genes, this new study found that the COVID-19 virus, which is known to scientists as SARS-CoV-2, lacks the molecular machinery to integrate its RNA into human DNA. "Our work does not support the claim that SARS-CoV-2 fuses or integrates into human genomes," says Purdue scientist and co-lead author Majid Kazemian
> 
> ...


So how about all those fully vaccinated with serious cases that require hospitalization? What would you suggest we do exactly? Or are you saying all these doctors from other countries claiming that are just liars?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So how about all those fully vaccinated with serious cases that require hospitalization? What would you suggest we do exactly? Or are you saying all these doctors from other countries claiming that are just liars?


Why would I think doctors are lying? There are Covid variants, like Delta, spreading now that bypass some of the protections offered by immunity from previous strains. That effects both the vaccinated and those who were infected by prior Covid variants. It's a serious issue, one that could potentially have been avoided if we'd been able to combat the virus faster. Time wasn't on our side and, right now, we have a short window to catch up. Viruses are fascinating but they pose a bigger threat to life on Earth than any other species besides humans.

What should we do? I have a few suggestions:

1 - Trying boosters but also continued research into better vaccine systems and treatments for those who are ill. The science combatting this shouldn't, and won't, stop yet.

2 - Remind people that vaccination may not 100% prevent infection but MOST of the time it still helps prevent the worst medical outcomes. Some protection is better than none.

3 - Recognize that how effective existing vaccines are varies by what Covid strains dominate in any region. Where I live, the infection rate is still hovering around 90% unvaxxed. When Delta moves in, that will shift as this mutation has proven it can bypass current immunity. Having had a different strain of Covid won't help either - there's no herd immunity when Delta first hits a community. This will continue as new, possibly more contagious and/or more damaging varients arise. There are already variants of interest on the horizon.

4 - My number one recommendation is slow the spread. Do whatever it takes to minimize person-to-person transmission. The less a virus can spread, the less it can mutate and the less it can multiply.

A - Be cautious with "no restrictions" re-openings. Reopen, yes but why drop all precautions at once? My province opted for a rapid transition from mask mandates and public distancing to ful pre-Covid freedom. As expected, case loads skyrocketed. Now schools and businesses are imposing their own measures. Most people have resumed wearing masks in public.

B- Require testing and continue post-travel isolation periods. Variants can't spread if we prevent free movement. That doesn't sit well with some people but I'd rather have a few years of restrictions than a lifetime of them. If we don't control this virus somehow, our lives will never be the same.

C - The next step is getting vaccine to developing nations that can't afford it. One barrier to this, unfortunately, is the drive to give boosters in wealthier nations. I've read it being compared to offering extra life jackets to those who already have one while denying the people who have no life jacket at all. This matters not just to avoid needless deaths and illness but to try and stem the mutation rate of the Covid virus in largely unvaxxed areas. Any mutation will eventually arrive in every country because the world is connected by travel. Basically this: A mutation happens > it spreads to hub destinations via international travel and commercial transport > existing vaccines offer less protection against the novel varient > hospital admissions go up > heath care systems go into crisis as demand outstrips bed availability > the varient moves to secondary destinations via travel and commercial transport > the same scenario plays out > repeat across the world until we find some way to stop the spread

Do you have any better ideas?


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> You don't know what you are talking about. I have the graduate degree in biology. Let me see yours...
> 
> An mRNA vaccine literally splices a bit of its genetic material into the DNA of every single one of your cells (a form of gene therapy). So from that point forward, until the day you die, all of your cells will continue to produce the Covid protein. So yes in fact you do become a Genetically Modified Organism. But my main question is what effect does a lifetime of your body producing the new protein have on that body? No one has any idea what the results could be. There certainly isn't any data.
> 
> I had Covid twice (got slight migraines) and took the Jansen vaccine to get my card (and had the same migraine again) so I'm done with shots. And I'm certainly not worrying about Covid.


Would you like to use your graduate degree in biology to tell us how the vaccine "literally splices a bit of its genetic material into the DNA of every single one of your cells" ? Including how RNA is integrated into DNA, how the recombination occurs, the enzymes (if any) that are necessary for the process.

And citing say 5-10 papers showing that the mRNA vaccines are integrated into host DNA? 

Why do you think viral DNA in the adenovirus vector vaccines (like J&J/Janssen) is less likely to integrate into host DNA than the mRNA in those vaccines?

I'd have any of them.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

It's a never ending cycle.

Get the vaccine and we're good!
~70% get the vaccine.
Not enough people got it and now there is a variant! Get the booster!
Even less people get the booster.

Rinse and repeat.

There was never a possibility of getting to 90%+ of the population getting the vaccine. 20-30% wouldn't get it no matter what and should have been accounted for. Hopefully the people who are immunocompromised take care of themselves and the other 90% of the population COVID is a non-threat to move on with their lives.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

More materials for the fear mongering DNA experts in here. It has DNA in the name this time to make it scarier!









Zydus Cadila: India approves world's first DNA Covid vaccine


ZyCoV-D prevents symptomatic disease in 66% of those vaccinated, the vaccine maker says.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Tough on Crime? Pfizer and the CIHR


The appointment of Dr. Bernard Prigent, vice-president and medical director of Pfizer Canada, to the Governing Council of the Canadian Institutes of Health Research, outraged many Canadian health researchers. Pfizer has been a “habitual offender,” ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Pfizer has been a “habitual offender,” persistently engaging in illegal and corrupt marketing practices, bribing physicians and suppressing adverse trial results. Since 2002 the company and its subsidiaries have been assessed $3 billion in criminal convictions, civil penalties and jury awards. The $2.3-billion settlement in September 2009 – a month before Dr. Prigent's appointment – set a new record for both criminal fines and total penalties


"Former Vice President of Pfizer Dr. Mike Yeadon discusses danger and grave concerns about the Coronavirus jab"









Dr Mike Yeadon


Support the Delingpod by becoming a patron: https://www.subscribestar.com/jamesdelingpole Dr Mike Yeadon, former CSO and VP, Allergy and Respiratory Research Head with Pfizer Global R&D and co-Founder




rumble.com






Gee I wonder why people are so hesitant about getting the jab....


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

It's like some of you have never heard of the Flu Shot.

Doctors have been saying for some time that Covid would likely become the new flu, something that requires a yearly booster.

You're burying your heads and then freaking out over old news. And as many also predicted, including myself, the people rejecting science enabling more variants to mutate are the first to complain about the consequences stemming from the spread of more variants.

We'll be stuck in this loop for an eternity thanks to you knob gobblers. Had we done what was necessary from the get go we'd be well ahead of this situation. But no, yall had to be combative, ignorant, petulant, cunts.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> the people rejecting science enabling more variants to mutate are the first to complain about the consequences stemming from the spread of more variants.



Hey genius, the vaccinated can catch and spread the virus. If there really is a variant then you're helping it mutate too.


It's _claimed_ that the jab lessens the symptoms of COVID, but that has fuck all to do with stopping mutations from happening.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

What a joke the "vaccines" are (they are not technically vaccines at all). It's obvious now that they don't work, are untested, and can have dangerous side effects. Plus, smart people already know that there are medicines out there that can treat or prevent the virus which begs the question of what is the REAL reason they want everyone getting jabbed. Oh, and if you get the virus and recover (like many people I know have), your antibodies will be stronger than any vaccine anyway.

Didn't Chicago recently announce a mask mandate? Because I didn't see many people wearing them on AEW Rampage last Friday LOL. People realize what a joke the shamdemic is. 

I actually read something the other day about a medical worker admitting that most of what they do in the hospital he works at regarding covid is just based off what they hear on TV. There's been very little REAL science behind this covid thing, just propaganda


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Tough on Crime? Pfizer and the CIHR
> 
> 
> The appointment of Dr. Bernard Prigent, vice-president and medical director of Pfizer Canada, to the Governing Council of the Canadian Institutes of Health Research, outraged many Canadian health researchers. Pfizer has been a “habitual offender,” ...
> ...


Pfizer is like the Catholic Church. Giant conglomerates that could molest children and still stay in business.

The average anti-vax maniac doesn't know shit about Pfizer though. They just exercise their confirmation bias to seek out any bit of 'evidence' showing they know more than people with actual credibility.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

njcam said:


> The insanity in a nutshell.
> 
> A play on Abbott & Costello’s famous skit “Who’s on first base.” …
> 
> ...


Except the vaccine builds up your immunity to the virus, so that it doesn’t kill you.
Why is it so hard for people to wrap that around their damn heads?


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> It's a booster. That happens with vaccines. It happens with the regular flu and many people don't get that.
> 
> This isn't new. Vaccines and boosters aren't new. Getting either being your choice isn't new.
> 
> Jesus Christ.


After less than a year?

Ok then....

I've had both of my jabs but that's it. No more. I'll trust my body's immune system has learnt how to defend against it now, especially given I tested positive last year too.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Antivaxxers have uncovered the true pandemic here. Lack of education and common sense in those who are antivaxxers. There seems to be a lot going around.



Doc said:


> After less than a year?
> 
> Ok then....
> 
> I've had both of my jabs but that's it. No more. I'll trust my body's immune system has learnt how to defend against it now, especially given I tested positive last year too.


Natural immunity lasts about 3-6 months. You can still get it, especially as it continues to mutate.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Doc said:


> After less than a year?
> 
> Ok then....
> 
> I've had both of my jabs but that's it. No more. I'll trust my body's immune system has learnt how to defend against it now, especially given I tested positive last year too.


No, you misunderstand what I was annoyed by. I don't think I'll get a booster either. I'll mitigate my contact with the elderly and unhealthy, wear a mask in high populated areas for a while longer. But, I don't want a booster either. 

The people who are acting surprised they need another shot, as if it's something unique to the COVID vaccine, are stupid. It's not new. These are the same people who say it's unconstitutional to require vaccines before entering certain countries - rules that have existed for years and are required by other countries, not the US. This idea of self-reflecting and thinking it's a conspiracy drives me nuts. You have to get a few shots of the Polio vaccine as a child, too.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Don't people known there are medications that prevent covid? You don't even need "vaccines". Oh wait, I forgot. The media and Big Pharma don't want people to know that.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Do share with us what these medications are. Help save our taxpayer money.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

The next time someone asks me "Is free education in Denmark really worth all those taxes?", I shall present them some of these threads as the ultimate "F*ck yes it is!"


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

I’m getting the third and have no issues with it. It’s another level of protection especially against the Delta variant. People don’t realize when you don’t get the vaccine and end up in the hospital from Covid you are taking hospital beds away from people that need other care and treatment. We are already starting to see that in this country. And of course that drives up Healthcare costs as well.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Geert Wilders said:


> Natural immunity lasts about 3-6 months. You can still get it, especially as it continues to mutate.


Those numbers are outdated. They was only thrown out because that's all the data studies had at the time. There isn't a consensus but the majority agree it's much longer than six months.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah, I remember doctors talking about the possibility of this a year ago.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Why is the need to get booster shots a surprise to anyone?


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder at the information processing abilities of people. There's no such thing as a one size fits all respiratory viral preventative. Viruses mutate, that's what they do. Right now there aren't as many mutations of the Covid-19 virus so it's relatively easy to increase the body's ability to fight the virus by injecting more of the antiviral treatment. This may continue on like this for a year, two years. Even longer. 

Until enough people get the shots (and also get covid) there will always be the possibility of a larger epidemic breaking out. Once enough time passes where the mutations all have settled down then they can create yearly shots that will cover their best guess at which variants of covid will be traveling around the world, the same as they do with influenza now. Like the flu shots it will be a guess, that's why you can still get the flu even with the shot. However with the flu shot and the covid shots if you get infected you're likely to have a much milder illness than someone without protection.


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

SkipMDMan said:


> Sometimes I wonder at the information processing abilities of people. There's no such thing as a one size fits all respiratory viral preventative. Viruses mutate, that's what they do. Right now there aren't as many mutations of the Covid-19 virus so it's relatively easy to increase the body's ability to fight the virus by injecting more of the antiviral treatment. This may continue on like this for a year, two years. Even longer.
> 
> Until enough people get the shots (and also get covid) there will always be the possibility of a larger epidemic breaking out. Once enough time passes where the mutations all have settled down then they can create yearly shots that will cover their best guess at which variants of covid will be traveling around the world, the same as they do with influenza now. Like the flu shots it will be a guess, that's why you can still get the flu even with the shot. However with the flu shot and the covid shots if you get infected you're likely to have a much milder illness than someone without protection.


There is no liability for any big pharma making this vaccine. That's the biggest red flag there is to how good, bad or dangerous this vaccine is. 

No liability no trust.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

There's no liability for any vaccine makers. You can't sue companies that make the flu vaccine, mumps, any of them.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm grateful for Covid. It helped me see clearly through a lot of people I knew but didn't suspect to be selfish idiots.


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

In the UK, the booster jab is likely to be offered ONLY to those over 70 (because older people's immune system doesn't work as well or for as long as in younger people) who also have underlying health problems​


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Game changer tonight. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436055630662574083

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436063357958823940

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436026384338624517

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436021670012129289
My employer is a regional bank that has a couple of contracts with the federal government. I now have a meeting scheduled tomorrow with my boss and higher ups, of which I expect to be told we will be mandating the vaccine. I will then hold a meeting with my department tomorrow to break the news.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Vaccine passports confirmed over here in Scotland for large events. Majority of people are pissed off about this.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Mainboy said:


> Vaccine passports confirmed over here in Scotland for large events. Majority of people are pissed off about this.


Excellent. The silver lining of this whole situation is that it's waking a lot of people up.


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

Government; take just 1 shot and we promise no more masks, wait just 1 more for good measure and you are safe. Nvm, just 1 more we swear this is last one. But wait there is more, just 1 more for your passport. 

_6 months goes by and vaccine passport expires_

Our bad, we forgot to tell you you need new shot ever 6 months for your passport.

_few months go by_

We need monthly booster for new extra dangerous BullShitso Variant. 

_2 weeks go by_

Big Pharma concludes its best to use their totally effective boosters that cost only $49.99 daily. It's good for you, well maybe not, but at least good for their profits.

*I LOL AT PEOPLE WHO THINK THESE DEMONS WILL STOP AT 2 OR 3 OR 4 OR 57 LMAO.*


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

This is all the crybabies right now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436189084746231809


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Doesn't help when you have muppets like this, telling the world this is part of the new world order




then you read the warning under the video


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The vaccine is an easy and firm no for me, for four reasons:

Reason 1: I don't trust the intentions of the entire complex of big science, big pharma, big media, and of course big government. They have a long history of corruption and evil. Secrecy surrounding the origin of the virus, censorship of non-mainstream ideas, nonstop flip-flopping and lies, politicization, totalitarian tactics . . . none of these things give me any confidence these people are looking out for our best interests.​​Reason 2: Even if the above industries have good intentions, history is littered with medical errors. This whole situation -- aggressively rushed experimental vaccines -- is a prime candidate to be history's next great f*ck up. I'd rather not be a victim of such a f*ck up, thanks.​​Reason 3: I've already been infected less than a year ago. Until proven otherwise, I consider myself to have a level of immunity far greater than what any vaccine could provide -- so says the science.​​Reason 4: Given my age and condition, I consider myself low-risk, and so I'm comfortable with my immune system battling the virus should it come my way again. If I see an influx of healthy sub-40 men dying, I'll reconsider, but that seems highly unlikely.​
I'm certainly not going to get vaccinated just to ease the irrational and baseless fear of hysterical Karens and Bruisers, nor because some illegitimate pseudo-president goes authoritarian fascist and demands it.

It just isn't happening.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

WrestleFAQ said:


> The vaccine is an easy and firm no for me, for four reasons:
> 
> Reason 1: I don't trust the intentions of the entire complex of big science, big pharma, big media, and of course big government. They have a long history of corruption and evil. Secrecy surrounding the origin of the virus, censorship of non-mainstream ideas, nonstop flip-flopping and lies, politicization, totalitarian tactics . . . none of these things give me any confidence these people are looking out for our best interests.​​Reason 2: Even if the above industries have good intentions, history is littered with medical errors. This whole situation -- aggressively rushed experimental vaccines -- is a prime candidate to be history's next great f*ck up. I'd rather not be a victim of such a f*ck up, thanks.​​Reason 3: I've already been infected less than a year ago. Until proven otherwise, I consider myself to have a level of immunity far greater than what any vaccine could provide -- so says the science.​​Reason 4: Given my age and condition, I consider myself low-risk, and so I'm comfortable with my immune system battling the virus should it come my way again. If I see an influx of healthy sub-40 men dying, I'll reconsider, but that seems highly unlikely.​
> I'm certainly not going to get vaccinated just to ease the irrational and baseless fear of hysterical Karens and Bruisers, nor because some illegitimate pseudo-president goes authoritarian fascist and demands it.
> ...


Then you can hope your employer doesn’t require the vaccine which they have the right to do. You can decide if you are willing to stick to your guns and follow your principles out the door. Your hero Trump pushed for the vaccines. Was Operation Warp Speed a failure? And keep in mind you can get COVID again.

But you do you. Just don’t confuse rights with privileges.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

BruiserKC said:


> Then you can hope your employer doesn’t require the vaccine which they have the right to do. You can decide if you are willing to stick to your guns and follow your principles out the door. Your hero Trump pushed for the vaccines. Was Operation Warp Speed a failure? And keep in mind you can get COVID again.
> 
> But you do you. Just don’t confuse rights with privileges.


Again, you're just in every thread seemingly jerking it to how you're gonna fire people over it. Shits weird af.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Some people have weird kinks . . .


----------



## 752865 (Sep 11, 2021)

SkipMDMan said:


> There's no liability for any vaccine makers. You can't sue companies that make the flu vaccine, mumps, any of them.


Not true. 





__





National Vaccine Injury Compensation Program | HRSA







www.hrsa.gov


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

What is it you people used to say when worker’s rights came up? “Don’t like it? Find a new job, then.”


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Excellent. The silver lining of this whole situation is that it's waking a lot of people up.


Boris announcing today they are to be binned in England. Meanwhile in Scotland we are still going ahead with this and asking everyone to wear face masks. The Scottish Government have lost the fucking plot.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Chadwixx said:


> Not true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not suing the company that makes the vaccines. You're merely filing with a government program that provides compensation for vaccine related injuries.


----------



## 752865 (Sep 11, 2021)

SkipMDMan said:


> You're not suing the company that makes the vaccines. You're merely filing with a government program that provides compensation for vaccine related injuries.


This is kind of funny (well not if you took the shot). 2883 claims, 29 received damages...

I was curious to how much they were compensated. Probably $1200 like the HPV 12 year old "test dummies" in India were given (they now have ovarian cancer i believe).

*CICP Data for Fiscal Years 2010 - 2021 (As of September 1, 2021)*

Total CICP Claims Filed: *2,883*


Claims Eligible for Medical Review: *2,790* 
 
Eligible for Compensation: *39* 
 
Compensated: *29*


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm getting the shot tomorrow due to my job forcing it. I better not die or I'm haunting you all.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

TheDraw said:


> I'm getting the shot tomorrow due to my job forcing it. I better not die or I'm haunting you all.


You should be good as long as you don't mix it with the drugs you usually take.


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Boris announcing today they are to be binned in England. Meanwhile in Scotland we are still going ahead with this and asking everyone to wear face masks. The Scottish Government have lost the fucking plot.


I fully expect that we will be getting it at some point. This is more of a delay than a cancellation.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

theboxingfan said:


> I fully expect that we will be getting it at some point. This is more of a delay than a cancellation.


Wouldn't be the first time Boris has done a u turn.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Arkham258 said:


> What a joke the "vaccines" are (they are not technically vaccines at all). It's obvious now that they don't work, are untested, and can have dangerous side effects. Plus, smart people already know that there are medicines out there that can treat or prevent the virus which begs the question of what is the REAL reason they want everyone getting jabbed. Oh, and if you get the virus and recover (like many people I know have), your antibodies will be stronger than any vaccine anyway.
> 
> Didn't Chicago recently announce a mask mandate? Because I didn't see many people wearing them on AEW Rampage last Friday LOL. People realize what a joke the shamdemic is.
> 
> I actually read something the other day about a medical worker admitting that most of what they do in the hospital he works at regarding covid is just based off what they hear on TV. There's been very little REAL science behind this covid thing, just propaganda


Jesus you look like dumbass again. Isn't it weird that people that have being dying of covid are unvaccinated republicans.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Well yeah, there's far more pushback than there was a few months ago. Biden's mandate certainly isn't helping matters. Some hospitals are closing down entire departments because too much staff is quitting.


Here where I live, they_ just_ implemented the passports a week ago, and this happened:






and Canadians are generally super passive when it comes to this stuff, because we got it easy for so long. It's getting even crazier in other parts of the world.






__ https://www.facebook.com/






^^^

This week an ABC station (WXYZ-TV Channel 7) asked people on FB if they lost unvaccinated loved ones to COVID, and the comment section is instead flooded with anecdotes of vaccine injuries/deaths. There's currently 200,000 comments on the page.


EDIT: For some reason the embed doesn't work, but just combine www.facebook.com/ with wxyzdetroit/photos/a.461583946134/10158207966696135 and paste it in the search bar.


----------



## 752865 (Sep 11, 2021)

Biden is killing america on every level. 

He has been costing people jobs since he shut off the pipeline.



Stephen90 said:


> Jesus you look like dumbass again. Isn't it weird that people that have being dying of covid are unvaccinated republicans.


You get your medical information from reddit apparently, most of those storys are made up to push the agenda (like rest of the site). How many times has your media source told you that someone with the vaccine got covid and died? You realize it happens??


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Chadwixx said:


> Biden is killing america on every level.
> 
> He has been costing people jobs since he shut off the pipeline.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438815593159962628
VAERS is simply the page that receives the complaints about the vaccines but the number is far smaller than the complaints once the case is confirmed to legitimately be a result of the vaccines or not.

Yes, some have died of the virus after getting vaccinated but the larger number is clearly the unvaccinated. Even in Israel it’s becoming a pandemic of the unvaccinated.



https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/israel-unvaccinated-booster-65-serious-covid-19-cases-death-delta-1.10208784



Besides, your hero Trump pushed for the vaccines and allowed the pharmaceutical companies to use the PREP Act so they could be protected unless they committed willful misconduct. Was Operation Warp Speed a failure?


----------



## 752865 (Sep 11, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438815593159962628
> VAERS is simply the page that receives the complaints about the vaccines but the number is far smaller than the complaints once the case is confirmed to legitimately be a result of the vaccines or not.
> 
> Yes, some have died of the virus after getting vaccinated but the larger number is clearly the unvaccinated. Even in Israel it’s becoming a pandemic of the unvaccinated.
> ...


I think i did this right, here is a chart showing north america.

The aqua colored bubbles are Delta, i dont think the vaccine can do anything against delta, which are the majority of new cases. 

Do they have vaccines for Gamma and MU? 2nd and 3rd?





__





auspice







nextstrain.org





Looks like the original strain (people are vaccinated against) is pretty dead.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

BruiserKC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438815593159962628
> VAERS is simply the page that receives the complaints about the vaccines but the number is far smaller than the complaints once the case is confirmed to legitimately be a result of the vaccines or not.
> 
> Yes, some have died of the virus after getting vaccinated but the larger number is clearly the unvaccinated. Even in Israel it’s becoming a pandemic of the unvaccinated.
> ...


So only 3 died that were vaccinated.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Stephen90 said:


> So only 3 died that were vaccinated.


Actually, what that means is only 3 deaths are confirmed as a direct result of a side effect of the vaccines. So of all these bazillion cases that the conspiracy theorists mention that led to deaths because of the vaccines, only 3 could be confirmed.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

BruiserKC said:


> Actually, what that means is only 3 deaths are confirmed as a direct result of a side effect of the vaccines. So of all these bazillion cases that the conspiracy theorists mention that led to deaths because of the vaccines, only 3 could be confirmed.


I see


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438815593159962628
> VAERS is simply the page that receives the complaints about the vaccines but the number is far smaller than the complaints once the case is confirmed to legitimately be a result of the vaccines or not.
> 
> Yes, some have died of the virus after getting vaccinated but the larger number is clearly the unvaccinated. Even in Israel it’s becoming a pandemic of the unvaccinated.
> ...


Only 3? lol they probably count them as covid deaths, i know minimum 5 people that have died from complications within weeks of getting the jab


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

As COVID continues to spread, this is what is happening.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438630801814532108








COVID-19 in Mississippi: 'We're still in the thick of it,' epidemiologist says


While Mississippi's COVID-19 numbers are trending down, they're still very high, according to state epidemiologist Dr. Paul Byers.




www.wapt.com













COVID-19 cases jump among Michigan kids with schools in session


Infections among individuals ages 10 to 19 are increasing at faster rates than other age groups, according to new state data.



www.detroitnews.com













Virginia sees surge in COVID-19 hospitalizations among children


There is a record-breaking number of hospitalizations in children with COVID-19 across the Commonwealth. Federal data reports that last week 252 children under the age of 18 were hospitalized for COVID-19. That’s the highest number since the pandemic began, and it's five times higher than at the...




wset.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437560728815288321
And it’s now starting to weigh heavily on the economy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438578731950477312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438537719660036101

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439318433363988481
It’s all coming together into a perfect shitstorm.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

And maybe it’s time to do this. Stop sanitizing this. Make it real. Very real. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439006354908254209


----------



## 752865 (Sep 11, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> And maybe it’s time to do this. Stop sanitizing this. Make it real. Very real.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439006354908254209


The guy who made the tweet wouldnt be left well if he spoke that in person. Anyone who celebrates a death is a bad person.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

^^^^ he isn’t celebrating death, he wants people to actually see those things so people can understand the magnitude of the situation. Sometimes, people need to actually be exposed to something to get them to fully understand it.


----------



## 752865 (Sep 11, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> ^^^^ he isn’t celebrating death, he wants people to actually see those things so people can understand the magnitude of the situation. Sometimes, people need to actually be exposed to something to get them to fully understand it.


Sacrificial isnt better, self promoting over anothers loss is the bottom of the barrel.

Certainly you can see how bad this comes off.

It angers me to see ppl like this guy using a dead body to promote an agenda. Use science, not vindication for disobiedience


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

BruiserKC said:


> And maybe it’s time to do this. Stop sanitizing this. Make it real. Very real.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439006354908254209



And then what, are you gonna do the same for someone on dialysis about to die from drinking a 12 pack all their lives? How bout recording the 450 pound guy having a heart attack and dying in the McDonald's parking lot? Are those not all choices too? I mean fuck, let's just make hospitals a big reality show am I right?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Chadwixx said:


> Sacrificial isnt better, self promoting over anothers loss is the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Certainly you can see how bad this comes off.
> 
> It angers me to see ppl like this guy using a dead body to promote an agenda. Use science, not vindication for disobiedience





RainmakerV2 said:


> And then what, are you gonna do the same for someone on dialysis about to die from drinking a 12 pack all their lives? How bout recording the 450 pound guy having a heart attack and dying in the McDonald's parking lot? Are those not all choices too? I mean fuck, let's just make hospitals a big reality show am I right?


We can do those when they are the ones overcrowding our hospitals to the point of overflowing. Considering that it’s COVID patients pushing the hospitals to the brink as well as slowing down our economy, maybe it’s about time to see the unvarnished truth of what’s going on.

In the USA we are nearly at 700,000 deaths and rising. One in every 500 Americans dead. And people still refuse to take it seriously. Is it for shock value, perhaps but it’s time to show people how real this is.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> We can do those when they are the ones overcrowding our hospitals to the point of overflowing. Considering that it’s COVID patients pushing the hospitals to the brink as well as slowing down our economy, maybe it’s about time to see the unvarnished truth of what’s going on.
> 
> In the USA we are nearly at 700,000 deaths and rising. One in every 500 Americans dead. And people still refuse to take it seriously. Is it for shock value, perhaps but it’s time to show people how real this is.


You have no idea how many people have died from Covid. There hasn't been a wholly reliable way to record the number of true Covid deaths from the beginning. That number could be totally off for all you know.

Also per the CDC, should we choose to believe them, stated that 78% of all covid patients that required hospital care were overweight or obese. So if we were serious about trying to keep our hospitals from overflowing, then there would be an equal amount of energy being put into trying to get people to lose weight as well. But you don't hear a hint of that from our government, our health officials... OR from people like you.

Are you really losing sleep over the deaths? Or are you just using those deaths as an excuse to bludgeon people you don't agree with?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

If they're going to cover the deaths like the Olympics, I hope they don't forget to mention the fact that an vaccinated person is still considered unvaccinated within the first 14 days of getting the jab.


So essentially, if you are suffering from vaccine-related side effects in the first 2 weeks of taking the jab and go to the hospital with symptoms, you're recorded as unvaccinated.


----------



## 752865 (Sep 11, 2021)

Isnt everyone currently unvaccinated against Delta and MU? I see LOTA is also emerging.

Scroll the date range slider to today, the majority of cases are delta. 





__





auspice







nextstrain.org


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Driver79 said:


> You have no idea how many people have died from Covid. There hasn't been a wholly reliable way to record the number of true Covid deaths from the beginning. That number could be totally off for all you know.
> 
> Also per the CDC, should we choose to believe them, stated that 78% of all covid patients that required hospital care were overweight or obese. So if we were serious about trying to keep our hospitals from overflowing, then there would be an equal amount of energy being put into trying to get people to lose weight as well. But you don't hear a hint of that from our government, our health officials... OR from people like you.
> 
> Are you really losing sleep over the deaths? Or are you just using those deaths as an excuse to bludgeon people you don't agree with?


You are all about preventive medicine, masks and vaccines are preventing severe illness from the virus and its variants. And the majority of the COVID cases right now are those who have made the choice to not get vaccinated and most likely refused to wear masks. And being fat isn’t contagious, so it’s a rather ridiculous analogy.

We can’t go back to normal until we get the pandemic under control. It’s that simple. So maybe it’s time to bludgeon people into realizing this is where we are and we aren’t done with this no matter how much we want to be.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> You are all about preventive medicine, masks and vaccines are preventing severe illness from the virus and its variants. And the majority of the COVID cases right now are those who have made the choice to not get vaccinated and most likely refused to wear masks. And being fat isn’t contagious, so it’s a rather ridiculous analogy.
> 
> We can’t go back to normal until we get the pandemic under control. It’s that simple. So maybe it’s time to bludgeon people into realizing this is where we are and we aren’t done with this no matter how much we want to be.


The vaccine isn't going to eradicate the virus, nor will it prevent new strains from emerging. There are countries with much higher vaccination rates than ours that are still experiencing rising cases. The *fact* is, whether you are vaccinated or not, you are still contagious and you can still spread the virus.

If you think we can simply eradicate Covid then you are sadly mistaken. It's here to stay, just like the cold and the flu. Luckily for us these new mutations are nowhere near as lethal as the original strain that circulated last year and most people have likely developed some semblance of immunity. If you are seriously concerned about your health I suggest you stay below 2,000 calories a day and stay away from saturated fats... otherwise there is absolutely no reason for you to be this hysterical. 

Do not confuse your irrational fear with virtue.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Driver79 said:


> The vaccine isn't going to eradicate the virus, nor will it prevent new strains from emerging. There are countries with much higher vaccination rates than ours that are still experiencing rising cases. The *fact* is, whether you are vaccinated or not, you are still contagious and you can still spread the virus.
> 
> If you think we can simply eradicate Covid then you are sadly mistaken. It's here to stay, just like the cold and the flu. Luckily for us these new mutations are nowhere near as lethal as the original strain that circulated last year and most people have likely developed some semblance of immunity. If you are seriously concerned about your health I suggest you stay below 2,000 calories a day and stay away from saturated fats... otherwise there is absolutely no reason for you to be this hysterical.
> 
> Do not confuse your irrational fear with virtue.


I’m in good health and still got COVID last fall. It kicked my ass. My son only has now gotten his sense of smell back but he still has breathing issues (and he is a college football player that is healthy as can be). Healthy people are getting this and dying also. COVID is an equal opportunity disease. 
The vaccine does what it’s supposed to do. It lessens the chances of getting sick to the point you end up in the hospital. 

I don’t do hysteria, I do reality. The reality is hospitals are filling up with unvaccinated COVID patients. Some places are on the verge of their healthcare system caving in. Schools are closing down as COVID ramps up with children. There are people who continue to stay home and only go out for the essentials. People still concerned about the virus are not shopping, eating out, etc. As a result, businesses continue to close their doors. We aren’t done. That’s reality.

I am fed up though with people whining about restrictions when they are the reasons we are in this situation. They won’t wear masks or get the vaccines. Lot of stories about those people ending up with death as the end of the story. We won’t be able to rid ourselves of this but we have to get it under control or we will keep going down this road.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> I don’t do hysteria, I do reality. The reality is hospitals are filling up with unvaccinated COVID patients. Some places are on the verge of their healthcare system caving in. Schools are closing down as COVID ramps up with children. There are people who continue to stay home and only go out for the essentials. People still concerned about the virus are not shopping, eating out, etc. As a result, businesses continue to close their doors. We aren’t done. That’s reality.


This is not the reality for half of the country though, if not more. Not everyone is freaking out over Covid. A lot of people have begun to realize that it is a low risk illness and are willing to assume the risk and face it head on. They take precaution if they can, but they aren't going to let it rule their lives. I really don't think there are too many people left that are deathly afraid of Covid like that. Restaurants are busy, rest stops are busy, people are still enjoying entertainment, venues are selling out... etc. It's entirely possible that the "reality" you speak of is being totally concocted by media.



BruiserKC said:


> *I am fed up though with people whining about restrictions when they are the reasons we are in this situation.* They won’t wear masks or get the vaccines. Lot of stories about those people ending up with death as the end of the story. We won’t be able to rid ourselves of this but we have to get it under control or we will keep going down this road.


You just exposed your hand right here. This isn't about the facts, this is about you hating a group of people and looking for any excuse to vent that hatred. Now you're irrationally blaming them for starting the pandemic.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Driver79 said:


> This is not the reality for half of the country though, if not more. Not everyone is freaking out over Covid. A lot of people have begun to realize that it is a low risk illness and are willing to assume the risk and face it head on. They take precaution if they can, but they aren't going to let it rule their lives. I really don't think there are too many people left that are deathly afraid of Covid like that. Restaurants are busy, rest stops are busy, people are still enjoying entertainment, venues are selling out... etc. It's entirely possible that the "reality" you speak of is being totally concocted by media.
> 
> 
> 
> You just exposed your hand right here. This isn't about the facts, this is about you hating a group of people and looking for any excuse to vent that hatred. Now you're irrationally blaming them for starting the pandemic.


So what’s your solution, oh restart of a previously banned member? Do you actually have one?


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> So what’s your solution, oh restart of a previously banned member? Do you actually have one?


Same "solution" we have for the common cold and the flu. Live your life. Be healthy. Take whatever precautions you feel are necessary. Stop believing everything you see on television.

If you must insist on being angry, be angry at the Chinese government.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Driver79 said:


> Same "solution" we have for the common cold and the flu. Live your life. Be healthy. Take whatever precautions you feel are necessary. Stop believing everything you see on television.
> 
> If you must insist on being angry, be angry at the Chinese government.


So your solution is to do nothing. Got it.

And I can be angry at the Chinese government as well as leaders here who continue to keep this going. I can multitask.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> So your solution is to do nothing. Got it.
> 
> And I can be angry at the Chinese government as well as leaders here who continue to keep this going. I can multitask.


You might as well be angry at every world leader around the globe then because literally every country is going through this right now, even countries that took stricter precautions and have higher vaccination rates. Like I said you exposed your hand. Your immediate default response was to blame americans for the pandemic. All of your opinions are informed by that hatred, not the facts or the science at hand. 

When somebody ignores facts and is acting entirely on emotion, as you are, they are much easier to manipulate and control. You now have a tangible label you can apply to all of the people you hate, "the unvaccinated". Anything that goes wrong you can simply just blame it on them. Our leaders and our health officials that have flip flopped on literally every damn subject have their scapegoat.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

I don't believe my heart can take a 3rd. I must stop at 2.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Driver79 said:


> You might as well be angry at every world leader around the globe then because literally every country is going through this right now, even countries that took stricter precautions and have higher vaccination rates. Like I said you exposed your hand. Your immediate default response was to blame americans for the pandemic. All of your opinions are informed by that hatred, not the facts or the science at hand.
> 
> When somebody ignores facts and is acting entirely on emotion, as you are, they are much easier to manipulate and control. You now have a tangible label you can apply to all of the people you hate, "the unvaccinated". Anything that goes wrong you can simply just blame it on them. Our leaders and our health officials that have flip flopped on literally every damn subject have their scapegoat.



BruiserKC has been beyond reasoning for a while. As soon as Biden had that press conference he was on here making multiple posts about how he was gonna threaten his employees with pink slips over it like it got him sexually aroused.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Driver79 said:


> You might as well be angry at every world leader around the globe then because literally every country is going through this right now, even countries that took stricter precautions and have higher vaccination rates. Like I said you exposed your hand. Your immediate default response was to blame americans for the pandemic. All of your opinions are informed by that hatred, not the facts or the science at hand.
> 
> When somebody ignores facts and is acting entirely on emotion, as you are, they are much easier to manipulate and control. You now have a tangible label you can apply to all of the people you hate, "the unvaccinated". Anything that goes wrong you can simply just blame it on them. Our leaders and our health officials that have flip flopped on literally every damn subject have their scapegoat.


I don’t care how the rest of the world handled it. We had two months’ notice and the tools to do a good job of mitigating it. Trump pissed down his leg instead. We were making progress this year until Biden said the vaccinated didn’t have to wear masks anymore but not being able to tell the difference between the vaccinated and unvaccinated. Now we are ramping up in cases again and it is affecting all of us even if you are not in a place where cases are going up. The economy is shaky right now because of this. That’s the fault of those who have refused to do masks or anything about this from the beginning. 



RainmakerV2 said:


> BruiserKC has been beyond reasoning for a while. As soon as Biden had that press conference he was on here making multiple posts about how he was gonna threaten his employees with pink slips over it like it got him sexually aroused.


Well, my employer was prepared to find some compromises including allowing some people the option of permanently working from home if they wouldn’t get vaccinated or submit to testing. However, enough people threw a tantrum last week that they pulled the plan. So now we brought forth a new plan (and I don’t want to but I’m prepared to do so)…vaccines (unless they have a legitimate medical condition and they will be required to provide paperwork) or fired.

The troublemakers overplayed their hand and were notified today in department meetings. I was prepared to work with them but they decided to cause enough of a stink. Again, they did this to themselves. Not me.

And your fetish about my alleged sexual désires when it comes to my job is really creepy, dude.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey if I have the power to fire idiots and troublemakers at work, I would be overjoyed about it too.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> Hey if I have the power to fire idiots and troublemakers at work, I would be overjoyed about it too.


The look on some of their faces was priceless to be honest. And I didn’t have to say anything, it was my boss who said in our meeting before my department one, “I feel like we are dealing with children here. So, we will be the adults in the room and take charge.”


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> I don’t care how the rest of the world handled it. We had two months’ notice and the tools to do a good job of mitigating it. Trump pissed down his leg instead. We were making progress this year until Biden said the vaccinated didn’t have to wear masks anymore but not being able to tell the difference between the vaccinated and unvaccinated. Now we are ramping up in cases again and it is affecting all of us even if you are not in a place where cases are going up. The economy is shaky right now because of this*. That’s the fault of those who have refused to do masks or anything about this from the beginning.*


Ah right, Trump. This is all Trump's fault. In due time I'm sure the history books will read that this was actually the Trump Virus caused by evil and selfish Q'anoners. China won't even be alluded to.

Meanwhile:

- Governor Gavin Newsome was caught having dinner indoors at a fancy restaurant *while not wearing a mask*. Mind you this was right in the middle of the pandemic last year when there was no vaccine.

- As we speak California has an indoor mask mandate regardless of vaccination status, including children attending schools. The mayor of San Francisco, London Breed, was just caught dancing and singing at a bar with friends and *none of them were wearing masks*. 

- Last night at the Emmy Awards, *none of them were distancing or wearing masks*.


In case you haven't noticed, it's all theater. Your beloved officials are lying to you. They are not afraid of the virus, nor do they believe in their own mandates and restrictions. They want YOU to be afraid of the virus. They want YOU to wear a mask.

You keep insisting on blaming the unvaccinated when you have already been told that countries with higher vaccination rates are still experiencing rising cases. Clearly the vaccines aren't as effective as we were led to believe otherwise cases would be going DOWN and not up. It's obvious you don't care about the facts though, you just wanna purge the deplorables.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Driver79 said:


> Ah right, Trump. This is all Trump's fault. In due time I'm sure the history books will read that this was actually the Trump Virus caused by evil and selfish Q'anoners. China won't even be alluded to.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> ...


You are obviously a Trumpocrat since you ignored Trump’s role.

Yes, China lied about the origins and covered up their role in the virus.

But Trump… went around saying it was the latest attempt by the Democrats to derail his presidency (even though the Trump train had long gone off the track). He even admitted to Bob Woodward it was more serious then he let on because he didn’t want to create panic. He undermined his task force’s recommendations, mocked masks, etc. Had he done his job he might have been re-elected and we would most likely be back to normal by now.

At the Emmys, pretty much everyone was vaccinated but Seth Rogen called out the optics that didn’t look too good with everyone unmasked. 









Seth Rogen Asks Why Emmy Awards Didn’t Take More Covid-19 Precautions


Wearing an orange suit, Rogen began in a rather pumpkin spicy manner with, “Let me start by saying there is way too many of us in this little room. What are we doing?”




www.forbes.com





The mayor of Frisco screwed up and admitted it, even though it was a half-ass apology. Yet what I find hilarious is the ones screaming the loudest are…those of you that have never taken any of the protocols seriously. You have refused masks, etc.

And now you are the ones who won’t take the vaccines and are filling up hospitals. Worldwide it’s the same. That shows the vaccines are doing their job.

But keep on pretending otherwise. Your hero Trump pushed the vaccines. Was Operation Warp Speed a failure?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440070052913446922

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440071082107572230

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440077391817109516


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> You are obviously a Trumpocrat since you ignored Trump’s role.
> 
> Yes, China lied about the origins and covered up their role in the virus.
> 
> But Trump… went around saying it was the latest attempt by the Democrats to derail his presidency (even though the Trump train had long gone off the track). He even admitted to Bob Woodward it was more serious then he let on because he didn’t want to create panic. He undermined his task force’s recommendations, mocked masks, etc. Had he done his job he might have been re-elected and we would most likely be back to normal by now.


I'm clearly not a Trump cultist as you will see later when I respond to one of your questions. I just don't see the need to place the blame solely at his feet, especially considering this was a global pandemic that reached far beyond the U.S.

Again by fixating on Trump you expose your hand. 



BruiserKC said:


> At the Emmys, pretty much everyone was vaccinated but Seth Rogen called out the optics that didn’t look too good with everyone unmasked.


You clearly don't follow the science then because every study thus far dictates that vaccinated people can both catch and spread Covid. There wasn't any contract tracing. Nobody knows where anyone has been or who they've been in contact with. It's amazing how you guys claim you're just following the science but then you concoct these vague rules and change them whenever it suits your current argument.

The fact is that the state mandates indoor masking r*egardless of vaccination status*, supposedly in the interest of everyone's health. This isn't merely just bad optics, it's a blatant disregard for the state's own health guidelines. If it were just some random local bar they would be served fines and penalties. The very type of anti-science behavior you claim to rally against yet won't call out because you perceive they are on the right team.

You aren't fooling anyone. 




BruiserKC said:


> The mayor of Frisco screwed up and admitted it, even though it was a half-ass apology. Yet what I find hilarious is the ones screaming the loudest are…those of you that have never taken any of the protocols seriously. You have refused masks, etc.


We aren't upset with her becayse she wasn't wearing a mask you fucking genius. We're upset because it's a clear indication that she is a hypocrite and a liar and doesn't believe in her own mandates. Again if this were someone on the opposite team you would be losing your shit over it.

And she didn't admit or apologize for shit so I don't even know what you're talking about. If anything she doubled down. She said fuck your rules they don't apply to me. She said she was "feeling the spirit". 



BruiserKC said:


> But keep on pretending otherwise. Your hero Trump pushed the vaccines. Was Operation Warp Speed a failure?


The fact that Trump told his followers to take the vaccine and I have yet to is all the proof you need that I do not consider him my hero. This virus as well as the vaccination rollout has been highly politicized from the start and by both sides. I have perfectly good reason to be hesitant at this point and I don't give a flying fuck what Donald Trump says.

If Trump had remained president the democrats and their media cohorts would telling their followers how dangerous and untrustworthy the vaccine is. We know this because *they were already doing this *and then miraculously switched gears once Biden took office.

You are the one fixated on Trump, no one else. Every decision you make and every opinion you choose to hold is in response to Donald Trump. It certainly isn't science or anything else.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Driver79 said:


> I'm clearly not a Trump cultist as you will see later when I respond to one of your questions. I just don't see the need to place the blame solely at his feet, especially considering this was a global pandemic that reached far beyond the U.S.
> 
> Again by fixating on Trump you expose your hand.
> 
> ...


Translated: I was a diehard Trump supporter but am trying to distance myself from him. Anyway…moving on.

As for the mayor of San Francisco, the loudest screams are from those of you that have refused to wear masks. Why? Because it gives you a chance to shit on her for that moment when you have never taken this seriously to begin with. Therefore, you have no room to talk. It’s like when Comrade Obama held his birthday party and people shit on him for it (even though he required all his guests to be vaccinated).

This shouldn’t be political. We are dealing with a once in a century pandemic. We could have all come together and did the right thing by wearing masks and looking out for each other. We could have been past this now. Instead we are on the verge of being in far worse shape then we were last year. More deaths are coming, and the economy is teetering. Cars are sitting that can’t be sold because we are missing certain chips. Appliances like washing machines and dryers aren’t being made. People still won’t go out because they are afraid of getting the virus. We are in deep shit.

No fear, but truth. My decisions are made based on caring for the health of me and my family. Period. So I’m not going out to eat as much and only go out for essentials. The economy can’t run with most of us staying home. So, we need to mitigate the virus or this situation worsens. That’s reality.


----------



## notthatkindamark (Sep 16, 2021)

While it's still up:


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> Translated: I was a diehard Trump supporter but am trying to distance myself from him. Anyway…moving on.


No I am still a Trump supporter. I voted for him. I plan on voting for him if he were to run again. But that's where it ends. He is not my hero, and I am not a mark. I make my decisions objectively based on logic, not emotion. 




BruiserKC said:


> As for the mayor of San Francisco, the loudest screams are from those of you that have refused to wear masks. Why? Because it gives you a chance to shit on her for that moment when you have never taken this seriously to begin with. Therefore, you have no room to talk. It’s like when Comrade Obama held his birthday party and people shit on him for it (even though he required all his guests to be vaccinated).


Wow, you really are missing the point entirely. We don't care that she wasn't wearing a mask, we don't want to wear them either. We are chastising her over her hypocrisy. "Rules for thee but not for me...", kind of exposes the whole ruse. This isn't about health, clearly.

You are literally defending the woman for breaking her own mandates, then you go as far to say that we shouldn't even be allowed to criticize her. You have been totally caught up in the cult of personality. In other words she is the messiah that can do no wrong, and even when she does it is still our fault somehow for pointing it out.




BruiserKC said:


> This shouldn’t be political. We are dealing with a once in a century pandemic. We could have all come together and did the right thing by wearing masks and looking out for each other. We could have been past this now. Instead we are on the verge of being in far worse shape then we were last year. More deaths are coming, and the economy is teetering. Cars are sitting that can’t be sold because we are missing certain chips. Appliances like washing machines and dryers aren’t being made. People still won’t go out because they are afraid of getting the virus. We are in deep shit.
> 
> No fear, but truth. My decisions are made based on caring for the health of me and my family. Period. So I’m not going out to eat as much and only go out for essentials. The economy can’t run with most of us staying home. So, we need to mitigate the virus or this situation worsens. That’s reality.


No that's your reality, that's not reality for everyone else. I would wager that more than half the country has been living their normal lives within reason for awhile now. Not everyone is as afraid as you.

I also call hypocrisy on your claim. You're the one making it political. When you say things like "this pandemic should have been over"... that is not based on reality or science. It's quite difficult to contain an airborne virus. Literally every country is still going through this. You just want to have someone to blame. Again this goes back to having a scapegoat to blame when things go wrong instead of the people responsible for fucking you in the first place. The unnvaccinated are the unclean.

Also this question goes out to @BruiserKC or any other self proclaimed scientist out there that keeps moving the goal posts on these vaccines.

Why is that for our entire lives, the flu vaccine never required other people to get it too in order for yours to be effective? As long as I can remember, I have never heard of anyone shaming another person for not getting their yearly flu shot. It was always just understood that if you didn't get the shot then you assumed your own risk, but if you did get the shot then you protected no matter what.

Why is it that now all of a sudden, vaccines only work when everyone gets the shot?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Driver79 said:


> No I am still a Trump supporter. I voted for him. I plan on voting for him if he were to run again. But that's where it ends. He is not my hero, and I am not a mark. I make my decisions objectively based on logic, not emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440116586514366469








Covid-19 Vaccinations Boost the Global Economy, but May Not Cure It Alone


The Delta variant’s spread shows how Covid-19 can continue to slow economic growth even as governments push to get more people vaccinated.




www.wsj.com













Experts say appliance shortage won't end anytime soon


Furniture and appliance prices are still on the rise, and not expected to go back down any time soon. Stores say, it won't be fixed in 2021.




wsiltv.com













When people retreated from cities to the suburbs due to COVID, low-skilled workers left behind paid the price


Researchers tracked population movements and consumer spending, and found one ‘hopeful implication.’




www.marketwatch.com













1 in every 500 US residents have died of Covid-19


The United States has reached another grim milestone in its fight against the devastating Covid-19 pandemic: 1 in 500 Americans have died from coronavirus since the nation's first reported infection.




www.cnn.com














This Southeast Asian country's COVID surge may worsen the car chip shortage


Malaysia's COVID surge is hurting a major center in the chip supply chain.




fortune.com













Labor Day Car Shoppers Find Low Inventory, Empty Lots Due To Microchip Shortage


On a normal Labor Day, the sales lot at Walnut Creek Toyota would be packed with new cars and customers taking test drives. But Monday, the huge storage lot next to the dealership was completely empty.




sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com













COVID-19 has shut down at least 25% of Kentucky school districts. Here's the latest


Check out a round-up of reported COVID-19 outbreaks in Louisville and Southern Indiana schools from throughout the 2021-22 school year.



www.courier-journal.com













Schools closing due to COVID: Track district updates as delta variant surges


District Administration, a trade publication for schools, has compiled an extensive tracker of closures across more than a dozen states.




www.fastcompany.com






This is not normal. I don’t know where you live to be so sheltered to not see what is out there, but this is not normal. This was not “just the flu”. It’s getting worse. It’s the truth whether you want to believe it or not.









America’s pandemic of COVID hypocrisy


If COVID-19 continues in some variation, the same politicians who fanned its spread will be the first to condemn the Biden administration for not ending it.




thehill.com





You want it both ways. You want no restrictions, but eventually without that we could reach the 1 million dead mark or higher. And inevitably you will ask, “Why isn’t the pandemic over? It’s Biden’s fault!” When it is people like you who continue to refuse even the basic steps to mitigate it. That’s the hypocrisy. It’s all on you.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> You want it both ways. You want no restrictions, but eventually without that we could reach the 1 million dead mark or higher. And inevitably you will ask, “Why isn’t the pandemic over? It’s Biden’s fault!” When it is people like you who continue to refuse even the basic steps to mitigate it. That’s the hypocrisy. It’s all on you.


You don't care about the dead bodies, that is just an arbitrary number for you. Wouldn't matter if it was 200k or 700k, you were going to use those bodies to make whatever point it was you wanted to make. I'm sure you can't wait for the tally to hit 1 million, soon enough you guys will be likening this to the holocaust. The thought probably gets you excited.

There has been information coming out of Israel that suggests those previously effected can have natural immunity up to 27 times more effective than than any of the current vaccines. Mind you this is a country that took a way more strict approach to vaccines than we did and has roughly 80% of their population fully vaccinated, and even they are informing everyone that the efficacy of the vaccines wear off after several months. But of course you aren't interested in learning the facts or the science, because anything that doesn't receive Pope Fauci's blessing is disregarded by you anyways.

How do we know that none of this is about health? Because we have proof that obesity and covid can be a deadly combination, yet not a single person on your side is advocating for people to watch their diets or me mindful of their nutrition. Seems like that would be a good place to start for someone who claims they only want to spread health awareness and lessen the burden on hospitals.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Driver79 said:


> You don't care about the dead bodies, that is just an arbitrary number for you. Wouldn't matter if it was 200k or 700k, you were going to use those bodies to make whatever point it was you wanted to make. I'm sure you can't wait for the tally to hit 1 million, soon enough you guys will be likening this to the holocaust. The thought probably gets you excited.
> 
> There has been information coming out of Israel that suggests those previously effected can have natural immunity up to 27 times more effective than than any of the current vaccines. Mind you this is a country that took a way more strict approach to vaccines than we did and has roughly 80% of their population fully vaccinated, and even they are informing everyone that the efficacy of the vaccines wear off after several months. But of course you aren't interested in learning the facts or the science, because anything that doesn't receive Pope Fauci's blessing is disregarded by you anyways.
> 
> How do we know that none of this is about health? Because we have proof that obesity and covid can be a deadly combination, yet not a single person on your side is advocating for people to watch their diets or me mindful of their nutrition. Seems like that would be a good place to start for someone who claims they only want to spread health awareness and lessen the burden on hospitals.


You play the Goebbels (or is it Alinsky) card well. “Accuse your opponents of which you are guilty of.” You have shown you don’t care about the death count, so you try to pin that I don’t care. Your hero Trump screwed up in fighting this, so it’s my fault there too. Always projecting.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> You play the Goebbels (or is it Alinsky) card well. “Accuse your opponents of which you are guilty of.” You have shown you don’t care about the death count, so you try to pin that I don’t care. Your hero Trump screwed up in fighting this, so it’s my fault there too. Always projecting.


You've already been exposed, as evidenced by your deflecting right now. You couldn't even refute those accusations because deep down you know I'm right.

Your entire personality has been tied to anti-Trumpism and it is effecting all of your opinions and your decision making, even in the face of blatant hypocrisy. That is why you are willing to overlook Mayor Breed, because you perceive her to be anti-Trump. She makes his voters mad therefore she must be well intentioned and on the right side of things.

You can't fathom that it's all a show and you're just a mark.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Driver79 said:


> You've already been exposed, as evidenced by your deflecting right now. You couldn't even refute those accusations because deep down you know I'm right.
> 
> Your entire personality has been tied to anti-Trumpism and it is effecting all of your opinions and your decision making, even in the face of blatant hypocrisy. That is why you are willing to overlook Mayor Breed, because you perceive her to be anti-Trump. She makes his voters mad therefore she must be well intentioned and on the right side of things.
> 
> You can't fathom that it's all a show and you're just a mark.


Yep, projecting. Especially since you think I’m a liberal. I am anti Trump but I am a conservative. Unlike you I’m not a liberal who fell for a progressive liberal NYC con man named Trump.,


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> Yep, projecting. Especially since you think I’m a liberal. I am anti Trump but I am a conservative. Unlike you I’m not a liberal who fell for a progressive liberal NYC con man named Trump.,


Wow, I have to be honest. I am shocked to hear you that you identify as a conservative. I would have never known or guessed.

I am just curious, who were you hoping to become President back in 2016 when both the GOP and democratic primaries were still going on? Who was your candidate and why?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Driver79 said:


> Wow, I have to be honest. I am shocked to hear you that you identify as a conservative. I would have never known or guessed.
> 
> I am just curious, who were you hoping to become President back in 2016 when both the GOP and democratic primaries were still going on? Who was your candidate and why?


I caucused for Rubio. Truth is I was willing to vote for any of the Republicans except for the good personal family friend and donor of the Clinton crime family aka Donald J Trump.










After watching my former party slide to the left over the years that was the final straw. I quit the GOP after the 2016 election and am an independent. Little did I realize then his friendship with the Clintons would be the least of our concerns.

His four years turned out to be destructive and he got very little done. And now he has pushed the Big Lie that he had the election was stolen. The memo just came out that Trump lawyer John Eastman was pushing a six point plan to get the election results overturned.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440062663967461387
So, yes, I am NeverTrump and refuse to support him or anyone who supported him. But my arguments regarding COVID are true. And it’s very real.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440342889490370562


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> I caucused for Rubio. Truth is I was willing to vote for any of the Republicans except for the good personal family friend and donor of the Clinton crime family aka Donald J Trump.
> 
> View attachment 108882


I have to ask then, who did you vote for in the 2016 general election? The person who was a donor to the Clinton crime family or the first lady herself of the Clinton crime family?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Driver79 said:


> I have to ask then, who did you vote for in the 2016 general election? The person who was a donor to the Clinton crime family or the first lady herself of the Clinton crime family?


Darrell Castle of the Constitution Party.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> No I am still a Trump supporter. I voted for him. I plan on voting for him if he were to run again. But that's where it ends. He is not my hero, and I am not a mark. I make my decisions objectively based on logic, not emotion.


lmao still voting for Trump after you got nothing of worth in 4 years is the definition of a mark. What a loser.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

@BruiserKC, why do you pretend like it was Donald Trump that undersold the virus when it was literally every major media publication doing the same?











Keep in mind at around this time you still had Dr. Fauci telling everyone that there was nothing to worry about, and that corona virus was "not a major threat" to the people in the U.S.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/09/10/if-trump-lied-so-did-fauci/



You insist that Trump bungled an alleged "two month head start", meanwhile nobody on Earth was taking this thing seriously. Had Trump _actually _taken strict precautions and urged the public to lock down back in Jan or Feb, he would have done so in opposition to popular opinion and the MSM likely would have torn him to shreds over it.

Now, does that mean he gets a pass? Not exactly. It is a leader's job to do what it is right regardless of how it's perceived, but when your own health officials have a lax attitude and aren't taking it seriously themselves... I don't see why he should have acted any differently. I can only imagine those headlines if he had urged us to lock down back in January. Would have been a total shit show. The flip flopping come March-April would have been utterly insane, or at least more insane than it already was.

Only an irrational, Trump hating robot could look at this global pandemic and place the blame at Donald Trump's feet. Clearly it was a lot bigger than him.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Driver79 said:


> @BruiserKC, why do you pretend like it was Donald Trump that undersold the virus when it was literally every major media publication doing the same?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Five months in: A timeline of how COVID-19 has unfolded in the US


Here's a look back on how the coronavirus outbreak began, and how it has unfolded in the U.S. so far.




www.usatoday.com





Again, I don’t give two shits how the rest of the world dealt with it. Yes, China is responsible for the origins of the pandemic but Trump botched the response here. Both statements can be true at the same time. Originally, people expected us to deal with this so thats why they pushed the narrative. Then, things changed and our approaches changed.

While people here were alerting the president this could be a problem, he ignored it. He sang praises to Chinese leadership and sent medical equipment to them we needed here.









The United States Announces Assistance to the COVID-19







china.usembassy-china.org.cn







https://www.congress.gov/116/meeting/house/110811/documents/HHRG-116-VC00-20200618-SD003.pdf



We wouldn’t have needed lockdowns except possibly on a localized basis if he had acted at the beginning. Instead of shutting down Chinese travel, a full shutdown of all international travel except for returning Americans. Preparing all airports for screening returning Americans, with quarantine locations ready to go. They prepared military bases for quarantine for cruise passengers. This would have also cut down on panic when Americans going through customs became super spreaders. Then, tell the American people why we are taking these steps.

Then, promote the wearing of masks. Trump had companies offer to make masks and they could have been sent to every home. It wouldn’t have been ideal, but it would have kept more businesses open, kept schools up and running, and the economy would have slogged along while getting vaccines up and running.

We would still have deaths, but a fraction of what we are seeing now. Trump might have been re-elected also. But he panicked when he realized that the virus couldn’t be ignored or wished away.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> Again, I don’t give two shits how the rest of the world dealt with it. Yes, China is responsible for the origins of the pandemic but *Trump botched the response here*. Both statements can be true at the same time. Originally, people expected us to deal with this so thats why they pushed the narrative. Then, things changed and our approaches changed.
> 
> While people here were alerting the president this could be a problem, he ignored it. He sang praises to Chinese leadership and sent medical equipment to them we needed here.


Tell me then, there were 375k U.S. covid deaths in the year of 2020.

Assume we could attribute these deaths only to the sitting president. Not the governors, not the mayors, not the scientists, not the health commissioners, not the media, not the chinese government and not the wuhan lab... at what number do we determine whether or not it was a botch?

Would 100k deaths have been a botch? Would 200k? Would only 50k? Tell us all.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Driver79 said:


> Tell me then, there were 375k U.S. covid deaths in the year of 2020.
> 
> Assume we could attribute these deaths only to the sitting president. Not the governors, not the mayors, not the scientists, not the health commissioners, not the media, not the chinese government and not the wuhan lab... at what number do we determine whether or not it was a botch?
> 
> Would 100k deaths have been a botch? Would 200k? Would only 50k? Tell us all.











How many needless Covid-19 deaths were caused by delays in responding? Most of them


Some countries with the same information as the U.S. had at the start of the pandemic took earlier, decisive steps to quell the spread of SARS-CoV-2, leading to proportionally fewer deaths than the U.S.




www.statnews.com





They are saying that we could have saved anywhere near 70-99% of the deaths had we did everything right at the outset. I could have lived with about 90%, which would be about 68,000 now. But we will never know


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> How many needless Covid-19 deaths were caused by delays in responding? Most of them
> 
> 
> Some countries with the same information as the U.S. had at the start of the pandemic took earlier, decisive steps to quell the spread of SARS-CoV-2, leading to proportionally fewer deaths than the U.S.
> ...


You do realize you are just quoting some random opinion piece and not some verified health study, correct? 🙄

You have now aligned your entire argument and your entire position based on the opinion of these two individuals:










*Isaac Sebenius*
Some kid that is literally fresh out of school with his just his bachelors in biology from the school in which his father is also a sitting chair member.










*James K. Sebenius*
Isaac's father, an economist, a professor at HBU in business administration, and the co-founder of Sebenius LLC which is an advisory company to governments and corporations around the world. Also likely the person who paid to have this piece published.

I don't know this doesn't sound like "Following The Science (TM)" to me. It sounds like you ran to google in a desperate attempt to absolve yourself from having to defend your ridiculous and impossible standards... only to stumble upon some paid-for opinion editorial with a clear and obvious slant... and then try and pass it off like it was some irrefutable scientific certainty. The hoops of fire you are jumping through in order to make this all about Donald Trump is utterly embarrassing and you are contradicting yourself in every post.

But congrats, you have now boiled your entire argument down to "These two guys who I have never heard of before said on the internet that it was all Trump's therefore it must be all Trump's fault".

Very enlightened and rational thinker you are showing us all to be. Totally has nothing to do with your emotional investment in hating Donald Trump.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Driver79 said:


> You do realize you are just quoting some random opinion piece and not some verified health study, correct? 🙄
> 
> You have now aligned your entire argument and your entire position based on the opinion of these two individuals:
> 
> ...


Says the individual who has blamed everyone else but Dear Leader Trump.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> Says the individual who has blamed everyone else but Dear Leader Trump.


Blame him for what? For the pandemic? Why would I blame someone for something they had no hand in? He inherited the problem, he didn't create it. 

Could he have handled it better? Absolutely. Was he an abject failure? Sorry but no. I think once we all realized there was no turning back and it was time to kick things into gear, he did what he had to do. That in spite of the fact that people in his own government were looking to undermine him at every turn. Never forget that Andrew Cuomo deliberately refused to take advantage of the navy ship that Trump provided and sent patients to nursing homes instead just to spite him. Truly horrific stuff but the MSM was lauding Cuomo as a hero in their endless effort to de-legitimatize Trump. And while it means nothing to me, he also made it possible for your precious miracle vaccine to be delivered in record time when literally everyone on your side of the aisle said it was going to be impossible.

But of course you have already played your hand so there's no point in going on. According to you, Mr. Science Follower, anything over 70k deaths should rightfully be considered a colossal blunder. I mean that's what James Sebenius and his 22 year old son with his bachelor's degree said. Nevermind that Pope Fauci(TM) himself was predicting it could be in excess of 200k from the beginning.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Driver79 said:


> Blame him for what? For the pandemic? Why would I blame someone for something they had no hand in? He inherited the problem, he didn't create it.
> 
> Could he have handled it better? Absolutely. Was he an abject failure? Sorry but no. I think once we all realized there was no turning back and it was time to kick things into gear, he did what he had to do. That in spite of the fact that people in his own government were looking to undermine him at every turn. Never forget that Andrew Cuomo deliberately refused to take advantage of the navy ship that Trump provided and sent patients to nursing homes instead just to spite him. Truly horrific stuff but the MSM was lauding Cuomo as a hero in their endless effort to de-legitimatize Trump. And while it means nothing to me, he also made it possible for your precious miracle vaccine to be delivered in record time when literally everyone on your side of the aisle said it was going to be impossible.
> 
> But of course you have already played your hand so there's no point in going on. According to you, Mr. Science Follower, anything over 70k deaths should rightfully be considered a colossal blunder. I mean that's what James Sebenius and his 22 year old son with his bachelor's degree said. Nevermind that Pope Fauci(TM) himself was predicting it could be in excess of 200k from the beginning.


Yep, everyone else’s fault but Trump’s. Got it. And again, I’m not a liberal like you


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> Yep, everyone else’s fault but Trump’s. Got it. And again, I’m not a liberal like you


You're an anti-Trump cultist, as evidenced by your inability to refute a single point... and now having been reduced to witless sarcasm and name-calling.

Emotional responses like yours are a common defense mechanism. It means a nerve was struck.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Driver79 said:


> You're an anti-Trump cultist, as evidenced by your inability to refute a single point... and now having been reduced to witless sarcasm and name-calling.
> 
> Emotional responses like yours are a common defense mechanism. It means a nerve was struck.


My statement is still correct.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

BruiserKC said:


> My statement is still correct.


Impossible.

You have proven to be an irrational, illogical, emotionally charged person.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Driver79 said:


> -he also made it possible for your precious miracle vaccine to be delivered in record time when literally everyone on your side of the aisle said it was going to be impossible.


Operation Warp Speed isn't something to celebrate. He basically planned to vaccinate _all_ Americans within 24hrs with a rushed / experimental vaccine, with help from the Military.


It was a reckless and dangerous initiative.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Operation Warp Speed isn't something to celebrate. *He basically planned to vaccinate all Americans within 24hrs with a rushed / experimental vaccine, with help from the Military.*
> 
> 
> It was a reckless and dangerous initiative.


Uh.. what? I honestly don't remember this at all. Can you provide some context here please? A link maybe?

I mean I'm open to anything, and I'll gladly admit it if I am proven wrong, but I feel like I would have remembered something like that.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Driver79 said:


> Uh.. what? I honestly don't remember this at all. Can you provide some context here please? A link maybe?
> 
> I mean I'm open to anything, and I'll gladly admit it if I am proven wrong, but I feel like I would have remembered something like that.











Trump Says The Military Will Distribute COVID-19 Vaccine


Trump Says The Military Will Distribute COVID-19 Vaccine Trump : “When we have the vaccine, we have the military all lined up and the military is going to be doing it (distributing the vaccines) in the very powerful manner”.




www.bitchute.com


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

@KYRA BATARA ... please tell me you are trolling.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Driver79 said:


> @KYRA BATARA ... please tell me you are trolling.


Explain?


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Explain?


That video was released in Dec. 2020 when the vaccine had already been in production for several months. He is announcing that the vaccine will be available to distribute in 24 hours from the time of the video.

He's not insinuating that he's going to try and vax the entire country in a 24 hour time period. 😐


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Driver79 said:


> That video was released in Dec. 2020 when the vaccine had already been in production for several months. He is announcing that the vaccine will be available to distribute in 24 hours from the time of the video.
> 
> He's not insinuating that he's going to try and vax the entire country in a 24 hour time period. 😐


He said that he would use the military to deliver the vaccine in a "very powerful manner"









Trump Says The Military Will Distribute COVID-19 Vaccine


Trump Says The Military Will Distribute COVID-19 Vaccine Trump : “When we have the vaccine, we have the military all lined up and the military is going to be doing it (distributing the vaccines) in the very powerful manner”.




www.bitchute.com





His Military Chief said that all Americans must be vaccinated within 24 hours.


Ether way, it's a rushed/experimental vaccine that he was planning to roll out. I won't give him any brownie points for this. I agree with a lot of what you wrote to Bruiser, but I vehemently disagree on Operation Warp Speep being something to commend him on.



Driver79 said:


> That video was released in Dec. 2020 when the vaccine had already been in production for several months. He is announcing that the vaccine will be available to distribute in 24 hours from the time of the video.
> 
> He's not insinuating that he's going to try and vax the entire country in a 24 hour time period. 😐


 Trump's Military Chief ready to launch "Operation Warp Speed" to ensure Americans gets vaccinated!

Here's the video. I posted the wrong one in my last reply


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

OP is correct here. There are increasing numbers of vaccinated people in this country who have expressed regret over getting the vaccine, they will not be getting the third, or fourth, by any means.

Currently we have tradespeople, nurses & teachers protesting the forced vax in Melbourne, whilst the media hovers around like vultures, either making up lies about the protests or outright censoring it. Police are resorting to brutality as they fight a losing battle...

Sick video emerges of Victoria Police Brutality - Melbourne Flinders St Station - MinorityReport 

Elderly Australian woman knocked down & PEPPER-SPRAYED by police during Melbourne protest against lockdowns — RT World News

Sickening that a 70-year old woman was punched in the face by police, broke her hip upon crashing to the ground, & was then pepper sprayed by two policemen who were shouting manfully in a war-cry fashion. As predicted, this incident along with others was ignored by the mainstream media.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

KYRA BATARA said:


> He was going to deploy the military in a "very powerful manner" to distribute the vaccine.
> 
> He said that he would use the military to deliver the vaccine in a "very powerful manner"
> 
> ...


I wasn't commending him for Operation Warp Speed, I could give two fucks about the vaccine. I haven't taken it yet and for all I know I may never take it. I am well aware that it has been highly politicized and I am highly skeptical as a result. I was merely using it to emphasize Bruiser's own hypocrisy. For someone that is aggressively campaigning on behalf of the vaccine and swears by it's effectiveness, you would think he would at least have the dignity to admit that it was Evil Drumph who pushed for it to happen in the first place while his detractors were rooting against it and saying it couldn't be done.

I promise you that there was never any plan to vaccinate the entire population by force in a 24 hour time period. What is he, Santa Claus? Is the military going to visit the homes of 350m people? Obviously you misinterpreted them.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Driver79 said:


> I wasn't commending him for Operation Warp Speed, I could give two fucks about the vaccine. I haven't taken it yet and for all I know I may never take it. I am well aware that it has been highly politicized and I am highly skeptical as a result. I was merely using it to emphasize Bruiser's own hypocrisy. For someone that is aggressively campaigning on behalf of the vaccine and swears by it's effectiveness, you would think he would at least have the dignity to admit that it was Evil Drumph who pushed for it to happen in the first place while his detractors were rooting against it and saying it couldn't be done.
> 
> I promise you that there was never any plan to vaccinate the entire population by force in a 24 hour time period. What is he, Santa Claus? Is the military going to visit the homes of 350m people? Obviously you misinterpreted them.


Did you watch the last video that I posted with Trump's Chief of Military? In the video he's saying that upon Emergency Use Authorization, all Americans must be vaccinated within 24 hours - On top of Trump saying that he'll deploy the military in a "very powerful manner". I may be misinterpreting something, and if I am then I stand corrected. I never trusted Trump tbh, and I certainly don' t trust the Ventriloquist dummy that they replaced him with.

Fair enough on the first point. You're right 100%. There's a lot of hypocrisy with the pro-vaccine mandate crowd. For example, they claim to care about lives, but give zero shits if people lose their jobs and ability to feed their families because they refused to take a jab that can harm/kill them. Big Pharma is legally immune, which makes the idea of mandates and their cheerleaders even more absurd.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

KYRA BATARA said:


> There's a lot of hypocrisy with the pro-vaccine mandate crowd. For example, they claim to care about lives, but give zero shits if people lose their jobs and ability to feed their families because they refused to take a jab that can harm/kill them. Big Pharma is legally immune, which makes the idea of mandates and their cheerleaders even more absurd.


This is it in a nutshell. I can't wrap my head around how some people have this chip on their shoulder yet still think they're the ones not being selfish. These are the same people who cheer the police as they brutalise people in the streets.

All in all there is a massive logic gap here, the way I see it if the vaccine worked (you know, in the traditional sense that it IMMUNISES people against said disease) then there would be no need for any coercion or vaccine passports/mandates. People would be free to choose whether or not they get the vaccine. The vaccinated would be protected & the unvaccinated can take the risk of catching covid because that is their choice.

Far too many times I'm reading about the "vulnerable vaccinated", or vaccinated people spreading the disease moreso than ever before. This whole thing is no longer about "stopping the spread". It's well beyond that.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

RealDealNow said:


> OP is correct here. There are increasing numbers of vaccinated people in this country who have expressed regret over getting the vaccine, they will not be getting the third, or fourth, by any means.
> 
> Currently we have tradespeople, nurses & teachers protesting the forced vax in Melbourne, whilst the media hovers around like vultures, either making up lies about the protests or outright censoring it. Police are resorting to brutality as they fight a losing battle...
> 
> ...


Cops in Australia are fucking arseholes, they've proven time and time again they need barely any reason to resort to OTT brutality. Regardless of what people might be protesting about. Real tough guys.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

yeahbaby! said:


> Cops in Australia are fucking arseholes, they've proven time and time again they need barely any reason to resort to OTT brutality. Regardless of what people might be protesting about. Real tough guys.


Yep.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

RealDealNow said:


> This is it in a nutshell. I can't wrap my head around how some people have this chip on their shoulder yet still think they're the ones not being selfish. These are the same people who cheer the police as they brutalise people in the streets.


Hold up champ who's cheering on police brutalising people? I'm not anti-vax at all and I agree with some of the measures put forth in order to open back up successfully but I would never excuse any kind of police brutality.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

RealDealNow said:


> This is it in a nutshell. I can't wrap my head around how some people have this chip on their shoulder yet still think they're the ones not being selfish. These are the same people who cheer the police as they brutalise people in the streets.


Some people are perfectly content leading a life that consists of staying home all day, streaming netflix and ordering taco bell to the sound of free government checks. They have a vested interest in this pandemic lasting as long as humanly possible. Plus they get to show everyone how considerate and compassionate they are by making such a noble sacrifice. They might even snap a selfie of them with their mask on to show how serious they are and how conscious they are... as they desperately seek the validation that was missing prior in their lives.

They are the heroes of their own story, and heroes need dragons to slay. Enter the evil anti-vaxxers.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

yeahbaby! said:


> Hold up champ who's cheering on police brutalising people? I'm not anti-vax at all and I agree with some of the measures put forth in order to open back up successfully but I would never excuse any kind of police brutality.


Lots of people. They think its warranted. In fact a great portion of people think the police need to start taking a harder line. Just check the comments sections on youtube vids, news articles etc. You'll be surprised if you're genuinely unaware of this sentiment.



Driver79 said:


> Some people are perfectly content leading a life that consists of staying home all day, streaming netflix and ordering taco bell to the sound of free government checks. They have a vested interest in this pandemic lasting as long as humanly possible. Plus they get to show everyone how considerate and compassionate they are by making such a noble sacrifice. They might even snap a selfie of them with their mask on to show how serious they are and how conscious they are... as they desperately seek the validation that was missing prior in their lives.
> 
> They are the heroes of their own story, and heroes need dragons to slay. Enter the evil anti-vaxxers.


100% bro & I even know some of those people personally. Lockdown lovers. They're the types who will change their FB profile pic with some yawn-inducing #jabdone or #fullyvaxxed thingy & try to paint them having being duped into getting the vax as some kind of noble act done for the rest of society.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

RealDealNow said:


> Lots of people. They think its warranted. In fact a great portion of people think the police need to start taking a harder line. Just check the comments sections on youtube vids, news articles etc. You'll be surprised if you're genuinely unaware of this sentiment.


People will abandon their morals and principles when they are afraid.

The governments and the media that propagate the narrative have successfully instilled an irrational sense of fear in half the population. And when you are so easily manipulated as these people are, it is easy to exploit that fear and turn it into anger. 

I just wish everyone would be angry towards the chinese government, because that's where everyone's anger rightfully belongs. But of course if you do that then you're just an evil racist nazi.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RealDealNow said:


> This is it in a nutshell. I can't wrap my head around how some people have this chip on their shoulder yet still think they're the ones not being selfish. These are the same people who cheer the police as they brutalise people in the streets.
> 
> All in all there is a massive logic gap here, the way I see it if the vaccine worked (you know, in the traditional sense that it IMMUNISES people against said disease) then there would be no need for any coercion or vaccine passports/mandates. People would be free to choose whether or not they get the vaccine. The vaccinated would be protected & the unvaccinated can take the risk of catching covid because that is their choice.
> 
> Far too many times I'm reading about the "vulnerable vaccinated", or vaccinated people spreading the disease moreso than ever before. This whole thing is no longer about "stopping the spread". It's well beyond that.


They have to pour a billion dollars in adverts for the vaccine. They have to bribe people to take it with free money, ice-cream and hot-dogs. They have to give doctors financial incentive to diagnose COVID patients and put them on ventilators.

If the pandemic was so bad then everyone would be BEGGING for it. Yet. You have half the population that has to be coerced now because they didn't fall for the massive MSM propaganda campaign.

At this point the anecdote to COVID seems to involve turning off your TV and getting on with your life. The Government and its Big Pharma overlords are exposing themselves as the most dangerous virus in this scenario


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Driver79 said:


> People will abandon their morals and principles when they are afraid.
> 
> The governments and the media that propagate the narrative have successfully instilled an irrational sense of fear in half the population. And when you are so easily manipulated as these people are, it is easy to exploit that fear and turn it into anger.
> 
> I just wish everyone would be angry towards the chinese government, because that's where everyone's anger rightfully belongs. But of course if you do that then you're just an evil racist nazi.


Exactly right. People have been scared to death & its far too late for the majority of them.

If someone wants to get the vax, I'm fine with that, but you wont see me laughing and mocking people for having their DNA permanently altered. On the other hand you see these must-vaxxer, lockdown fetishists having a massive laugh at people's livelihoods being destroyed. They think they're on the right side of the fence cause they're in the majority & they parrot what the media tells them.



KYRA BATARA said:


> Divided societies are much easier to control.
> 
> 
> They have to pour a billion dollars in adverts for the vaccine. They have to bribe people to take it with free money, ice-cream and hot-dogs. They have to give doctors financial incentive to diagnose COVID patients and put them on ventilators.
> ...


More great points. If you switched off from the constant media bombardment you wouldn't even notice there's a pandemic going on right now. For example, over 38 million people have died from influenza over the past two years, yet there are no alarm bells ringing about that.

Covid deaths? 4.6 million.

Moreover, there hasn't been a major spike in deaths around the globe since 2019. The number of people dying per year, from all causes, has remained stable in comparison to previous years.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RealDealNow said:


> More great points. If you switched off from the constant media bombardment you wouldn't even notice there's a pandemic going on right now. For example, over 38 million people have died from influenza over the past two years, yet there are no alarm bells ringing about that.
> 
> Covid deaths? 4.6 million.
> 
> Moreover, there hasn't been a major spike in deaths around the globe since 2019. The number of people dying per year, from all causes, has remained stable in comparison to previous years.


"Make the Flu Great Again."

Seriously, where the fuck did it go? _Almost_ seems like it's being redesignated as COVID....

After all, the PCR test can't be used to diagnose infectious diseases/viruses according to its own creator (Kary Mullis) , and they amplify genetic material way over the recommended cycles, which equates to a shitload of false positives.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

KYRA BATARA said:


> "Make the Flu Great Again."
> 
> Seriously, where the fuck did it go? Almost seems like it's being redesigned as COVID. After all, the PCR test can't be used to diagnose infectious diseases/viruses according to its own creator, and they amplify genetic material way over the recommended dose which translates to a shit load of false positives.


That's exactly what's happening. On top of that you've got people who catch covid & then have a fatal heart attack, for example, being marked down as covid deaths. Numbers are being fudged all over the place.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RealDealNow said:


> That's exactly what's happening. On top of that you've got people who catch covid & then have a fatal heart attack, for example, being marked down as covid deaths. Numbers are being fudged all over the place.


On top of this, you are still considered unvaccinated within 14 days of getting the vaccine, which means that you're counted as "unvaxxed" if you come to the hospital after getting the jab and suffering from severe side-effects. See how that works?


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

KYRA BATARA said:


> On top of this, you are still considered unvaccinated within 14 days of getting the vaccine, which means that you're counted as "unvaxxed" if you come to the hospital after getting the jab and suffering from severe side-effects. See how that works?


Utterly ridiculous isn't it. Soon enough people who haven't received their booster shots will be considered unvaxxed.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

It's kind of amazing the fake reality the media has created. Like years ago I would have thought it crazy that people would buy into this stuff. They've convinced people that:

1. White Supremacy is running rampant like there are literally mobs of skinheads and hooded clansmen just chasing black people on the streets in every state. Like you could look out your window and just see black people getting shot at

2. There's a global pandemic so terrible it must be like leprosy or the bubonic plague, like if you go outside you're going to be tripping over bodies and people are going to walk towards you with their skin falling off

3. Trump was some sort of evil, double agent plotting against America like some kind of movie. Also, he is literally responsible for every evil thing ever. An actress once blamed him for a fucking hurricane happening LOL

4. People rioting and looting throughout the country are "peaceful protesters", unless they are Trump supporters. Then they fall into category number 1 in this post, roving mobs of "White supremicists". 

5. Black Lives Matter is about improving life for black people...which is why roving mobs of BLM supporters were looting and destroying black owned businesses throughout the country 

5. Illegal immigrants, celebrities, Democrats, and "peaceful protesters" are somehow immune to the horrific pandemic that is supposedly sweeping through the country. Hence they can have large gatherings with no masks and that's okay. Fuck those Trump supporters though it they have gatherings without masks. Trump supporters are super spreaders. THAT'S SCIENCE!

6. A guy who can barely draw a crowd or even get people to watch his stuff online, and has crowds of people at sporting events telling him to fuck himself is the most popular president of all time who legit won the election. An election they literally put on hold, in front of the whole fucking world, so that they could STEAL it. Like they literally did it right in front of our faces and people still think it was not rigged. 

7. A vaccine that has been proven not to stop covid...is gonna stop covid. WTF?!

8. Everyone on TV is a straight up, honest, righteous human being who never lies to you at all. There are people in this country who trust strangers at CNN more than their own friends and families. 

9. The world is gonna end in a few years due to global warming...unless we stop cows from farting. These same people also told us that the world was gonna end because...Trump, the most evil man in history apparently

10. People have the right to do whatever they want with their body. Now take this fucking vaccine like we fucking told you too!

11. Racism is wrong. Which is why you should hate all white people and give black people special treatment.

12. Trump was a war monger...even though he avoided war throughout his presidency. He was also a pussy who was afraid to protect America by going to war

13. Trump stole an election. Biden totally didn't though...

14. Trump was a dictator, even though Biden is forcing vaccine mandates on you

15. Trump was a racist...who was hanging out with Kanye West at the White House, and getting black people out of jail. He was also a sexist, which is why he had so many women in his administration, and praised his wife every chance he got.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

RealDealNow said:


> Lots of people. They think its warranted. In fact a great portion of people think the police need to start taking a harder line. Just check the comments sections on youtube vids, news articles etc. You'll be surprised if you're genuinely unaware of this sentiment.


With respect, if the most you have is comments on youtube and news articles then that has limited credibility. If I told you that anti-vaxxers or just people against any mandates were threatening businesses and violence against innocent people based on YT comments then what would you say?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RealDealNow said:


> Exactly right. People have been scared to death & its far too late for the majority of them.
> 
> If someone wants to get the vax, I'm fine with that, but you wont see me laughing and mocking people for having their DNA permanently altered. On the other hand you see these must-vaxxer, lockdown fetishists having a massive laugh at people's livelihoods being destroyed. They think they're on the right side of the fence cause they're in the majority & they parrot what the media tells them.


Please get it right. I can't speak for everyone but I'm not laughing and mocking people for their livelihoods being destroyed. I'm laughing and mocking the ignorant virtue signaling selfish assholes who died from covid after they have been mocking people who took sensible precautions and threatening people just doing their jobs.



RealDealNow said:


> More great points. If you switched off from the constant media bombardment you wouldn't even notice there's a pandemic going on right now. For example, over 38 million people have died from influenza over the past two years, yet there are no alarm bells ringing about that.
> 
> Covid deaths? 4.6 million.
> 
> Moreover, there hasn't been a major spike in deaths around the globe since 2019. The number of people dying per year, from all causes, has remained stable in comparison to previous years.


Where did you get the 38million influenza deaths from the past 2 years from? Most reputable sources give estimated deaths between 300k to 700k annually. And most of them said 2020 was a down year in terms of influenza cases and deaths due to social distancing and masks.

There has been major spike in deaths in 2020. Can't fake dead bodies.









Tracking covid-19 excess deaths across countries


In many parts of the world, official death tolls undercount the total number of fatalities




www.economist.com





Stop projecting you being bombarded by the fake media you consume and how it distorted your ability to understand simple things onto others.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Isn't it amazing how people say, "if we just woulda locked down and wore masks when it first started we would be done with this by now.."


Yet here we are, there's a vaccine out for it, if it's infectious as everyone claims then almost everyone would have had to have had it by now, and we ain't done with it lmao. Like, just live your life.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Isn't it amazing how people say, "if we just woulda locked down and wore masks when it first started we would be done with this by now.."
> 
> 
> Yet here we are, there's a vaccine out for it, if it's infectious as everyone claims then almost everyone would have had to have had it by now, and we ain't done with it lmao. Like, just live your life.


Just two more weeks to flatten the curve bro





Just 12 more shots and we are done

Also still wear a mask and limit indoor activities. 

But if you are Hollywood it's cool they can still have their parties without mask 2


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Regardless of which side you land on, the thing that’s starting to creep me out more than anything is a decent portion of the vaccinated getting so tired of the unvaxxed that they’re starting to wish death upon them and their family’s. It’s fucked up and just plain evil.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Regardless of which side you land on, the thing that’s starting to creep me out more than anything is a decent portion of the vaccinated getting so tired of the unvaxxed that they’re starting to wish death upon them and their family’s. It’s fucked up and just plain evil.


I honestly think it has everything to do with Evil Drumph whether they are willing to admit it to themselves or not. They have successfully been conditioned to use him as the scapegoat for everything that is wrong with the world and of course his enabling supporters. We know this to be true because when Covid happened, instead of rallying together in unity as a country, the democrats made it completely about Evil Drumph instead. 

Never forget that when Evil Drumph was still in charge, all the way up until the election itself, the liberal media was actively trying to undermine confidence in the vaccine. Then like magic, once Biden took office, it was being described as a miracle jab that was suddenly going to end the pandemic and there was no room for skepticism or hesitation. I honestly feel in my gut that had Evil Drumph remained president, the democrats and their media cohorts would be singing the opposite tune and screeching about the dangers of the rushed vaccine. I mean that's what they were already doing. It's been a power play from the beginning. It has never been about anyone's health or the greater good.

As for dudes wishing death upon others, I still maintain that for a lot of them it harkens back to Evil Drumph. You see when that pussy tape leaked they too felt violated that day. In a way they felt like it was _their _pussies being grabbed_.  _


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

yeahbaby! said:


> With respect, if the most you have is comments on youtube and news articles then that has limited credibility. If I told you that anti-vaxxers or just people against any mandates were threatening businesses and violence against innocent people based on YT comments then what would you say?


Credibility? Mate if you have no idea what the feeling in Melbourne is currently like then it isn't my duty to convince you. Why don't you take a look at what is floating around on social media or listen to what callers on ABC radio have been saying. To be unaware of it is one thing, but to try & insinuate it isn't happening is straight up naïve.



FriedTofu said:


> Please get it right. I can't speak for everyone but I'm not laughing and mocking people for their livelihoods being destroyed. I'm laughing and mocking the ignorant virtue signaling selfish assholes who died from covid after they have been mocking people who took sensible precautions and threatening people just doing their jobs.
> 
> 
> Where did you get the 38million influenza deaths from the past 2 years from? Most reputable sources give estimated deaths between 300k to 700k annually. And most of them said 2020 was a down year in terms of influenza cases and deaths due to social distancing and masks.
> ...


It's almost as if some people get personally offended when you call their Covid-God into question. FriedTofu positively screeching at me here.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Regardless of which side you land on, the thing that’s starting to creep me out more than anything is a decent portion of the vaccinated getting so tired of the unvaxxed that they’re starting to wish death upon them and their family’s. It’s fucked up and just plain evil.


And no matter how this all plays out over the next several years, we are going to continue to see the same exact people in charge of everything around the country and around the world.

Divide and Conquer.

While we continue to hate and fight against each other, they'll just keep promising to fix all our problems for us. It's a winning formula.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RealDealNow said:


> It's almost as if some people get personally offended when you call their Covid-God into question. FriedTofu positively screeching at me here.


Dude you were the one that started the screeching and victim playing here with your head in the sand advice. History will remember misinformation peddlers like you as the Maoists of our times.

So can you share where did you get 38million deaths due to influenza from the past 2 years from? Or did you just make that up?


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> Dude you were the one that started the screeching and victim playing here with your head in the sand advice. History will remember misinformation peddlers like you as the Maoists of our times.
> 
> So can you share where did you get 38million deaths due to influenza from the past 2 years from? Or did you just make that up?


Case in point of the infighting right here. Mate can you just step off the soapbox for a quick minute? For you to still be the self-appointed covid police at this point is just abysmal. I'm not making anything up. Brain first, and then keyboard. Please.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RealDealNow said:


> Case in point of the infighting right here. Mate can you just step off the soapbox for a quick minute? For you to still be the self-appointed covid police at this point is just abysmal. I'm not making anything up. Brain first, and then keyboard. Please.


Still not sharing where you got the 38 million deaths due to influenza from?


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> Still not sharing where you got the 38 million deaths due to influenza from?


I really can't be bothered debating statistics bro. Casualty rates for most other communicable disease dwarf covid numbers. If my head is in the sand yours us where the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RealDealNow said:


> I really can't be bothered debating statistics bro. Casualty rates for most other communicable disease dwarf covid numbers. If my head is in the sand yours us where the sun doesn't shine.


It isn't statistics. It is just simple numbers. Where did you get those numbers from? Or did you just make it up to make covid look less serious?


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> It isn't statistics. It is just simple numbers. Where did you get those numbers from? Or did you just make it up to make covid look less serious?


Nothing being made up here. Even if the statistics are wrong at the very best you're missing the big picture, at the very least you're protecting the narrative at all costs. It's time for you to get on with your life again bro, the halcyon years of the covid crusader have come to an end. The the thrill of victory & the sensation of trampling on an enemy who is helpless has ceased. Time to hang up the cape buddy.

You honestly still think this is about containing a virus.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RealDealNow said:


> Nothing being made up here. Even if the statistics are wrong at the very best you're missing the big picture, at the very least you're protecting the narrative at all costs. It's time for you to get on with your life again bro, the halcyon years of the covid crusader have come to an end. The the thrill of victory & the sensation of trampling on an enemy who is helpless has ceased. Time to hang up the cape buddy.
> 
> You honestly still think this is about containing a virus.


You are doing everything you can to avoid telling us where you got the number from. Even if the numbers are wrong, just show us how you got it so wrong.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

They don't yet have the vocabulary to explain the danger to people. Once they cook it up, they will brain wash everybody into believing that they will die without constantly putting some nasty shit into your body.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll just leave this here. Make of it what you will.









Leaked Documents Indicate Wuhan Scientists Planned To Release Engineered Coronaviruses Into Bats | TIMCAST


Chinese scientists at the Wuhan Institute of Virology planned to genetically engineer coronaviruses that were more infectious to humans — and...




timcast.com


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*CDC Advisors Recommend Pfizer Boosters For Those Over 65*

Booster doses of the Covid-19 vaccine are not needed for healthy people under age 65, a Centers for Disease Control and Prevention advisory panel reported on Thursday, setting back the Biden administration’s plan to roll them out this week for everyone older than 16.


The panel approved the booster doses for people who received the Pfizer vaccine and are aged 65 and older, people living in long-term care facilities like nursing homes, and people older than 18 who have underlying medical conditions that put them at a higher risk of developing severe Covid-19 if they get a breakthrough infection.

People who received the Johnson & Johnson or Moderna vaccines are not eligible for the booster under the recommendation.

The CDC committee’s recommendations—which follow the FDA’s authorization late Wednesday night authorizing booster shots only for seniors and high-risk people—must be signed off on by CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky.

Source


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Botchy SinCara said:


> View attachment 109142


"Following The Science(TM)"

Literally within the span of two weeks the blue team went from shouting "STAY AT HOME!" to "GO OUT AND PROTEST!"

Don't forget this nugget too:









Over 1,000 health professionals sign a letter saying, Don't shut down protests using coronavirus concerns as an excuse


A group of health and medical colleagues has penned an open letter to express their concern that protests around the United States could be shut down under the guise of coronavirus health concerns. The letter -- which went on to draw more than 1,200 signatures -- focuses on techniques to...




www.cnn.com





_"*However, as public health advocates, we do not condemn these gatherings as risky for COVID-19 transmission.* We support them as vital to the national public health and to the threatened health specifically of Black people in the United States. We can show that support by facilitating safest protesting practices without detracting from demonstrators' ability to gather and demand change. *This should not be confused with a permissive stance on all gatherings, particularly protests against stay-home orders*."_


^ In other words, according to "The Experts(TM)", protests are safe and covid doesn't spread depending on what you are protesting.

Look at these:




















Mind you we were square in the middle of the pandemic by this point and we were dealing with the original alpha strain which was far deadlier. No contact tracing and no vaccines yet. And they fucking cheered this on, all of them. The Party Of Science(TM), The Experts(TM), The Right Side Of History(TM)... they all advocated for it.

And yet despite all of this you still have the fucking marks like the ones on this forum still going along for the ride. The same nurses and first responders that were being lauded last year are now public enemy #1 for choosing not to inject themselves with a vaccine.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Driver79 said:


> The same nurses and first responders that were being lauded last year are now public enemy #1 for choosing not to inject themselves with a vaccine.


Too right. The finger seems to be pointed at somebody as far as the narrative goes, and people are only too happy to vent their frustration & hatred towards whomever it is they're being told to hate. Soon enough when the vax passports come in to play, people will continue to fight amongst themselves as people boycott certain businesses, whilst some businesses in turn will be turning away their own customers because their government has pressured them into vaxxing all of their staff & allowing only vaxxed customers in, under threats of massive business-killing fines.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUV7V_uDqkO/


Aussies, wtfff?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

majority of Australia, Canada, Sweden and the UK all believe in less freedom and less rights than the US and follow the woke-ism ideologies that's currently trying to take control of the US. and they will shame you if you don't comply with establishment.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CUV7V_uDqkO/
> 
> 
> Aussies, wtfff?


Yeaqh, that was awful. Happened last year, but still just as shocking. Since then the police brutality down here has reached a whole new level.

This guy has been doing some great job reporting on police brutality in Melbourne, definately worth checking his videos out.

Rebel News - YouTube


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

RealDealNow said:


> Credibility? Mate if you have no idea what the feeling in Melbourne is currently like then it isn't my duty to convince you. Why don't you take a look at what is floating around on social media or listen to what callers on ABC radio have been saying. To be unaware of it is one thing, but to try & insinuate it isn't happening is straight up naïve.


I was arguing in response the credibility of your points that came from your own keyboard originally. Youtube comments and the like is what I responded to, you can't go back and change what you wrote. Trying to make a credible argument with wishy washy notions of social media comments doesn't fly.

I see since now you've brought out some flu statistic also not based in reality. If you bring up numbers or points you don't know to be true supporting your argument then you've already lost.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

yeahbaby! said:


> I was arguing in response the credibility of your points that came from your own keyboard originally. Youtube comments and the like is what I responded to, you can't go back and change what you wrote. Trying to make a credible argument with wishy washy notions of social media comments doesn't fly.
> 
> I see since now you've brought out some flu statistic also not based in reality. If you bring up numbers or points you don't know to be true supporting your argument then you've already lost.


Ok, you tell me what it's like to live here. You obviously know best.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Updated data from the CDC on booster shots...

*Who is Eligible For a COVID-19 Vaccine Booster Shot?*

*Data Supporting Need for a Booster Shot*
Studies show that after getting vaccinated against COVID-19, *protection against the virus may decrease* over time and be less able to protect against the Delta variant. Although COVID-19 vaccination for adults aged 65 years and older remains effective in preventing severe disease, recent data pdf icon[4.7 MB, 88 pages] suggest vaccination is less effective at preventing infection or milder illness with symptoms. Emerging evidence also shows that among healthcare and other frontline workers, vaccine effectiveness against COVID-19 infections is decreasing over time. This lower effectiveness is likely due to the combination of decreasing protection as time passes since getting vaccinated (e.g., waning immunity) as well as the greater infectiousness of the Delta variant.

Data from a small clinical trial show that a Pfizer-BioNTech* booster shot increased the immune response* in trial participants who finished their primary series 6 months earlier. With an increased immune response, people should have improved protection against COVID-19, including the Delta variant.

*Only Certain Populations Initially Vaccinated With the Pfizer -BioNTech Vaccine Can Get a Booster Shot at This Time.*

*People aged 65 years and older and adults 50–64 years with underlying medical conditions should get a booster shot of Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine.*
*Residents aged 18 years and older of long-term care settings should get a booster shot of Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine.*
*People aged 18–49 years with underlying medical conditions may get a booster shot of Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine based on their individual benefits and risks.*
*People aged 18–64 years at increased risk for COVID-19 exposure and transmission because of occupational or institutional setting may get a booster shot of Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine based on their individual benefits and risks. *
Source: CDC

...

I trimmed some info to keep things short, check out the link for the full details.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

While Magadorks are still fearmongering about the covid vaccine, the reality is pretty grim for Trump supporters.



> Vaccination has changed the situation. The vaccines are powerful enough to overwhelm other differences between blue and red areas.
> 
> Some left-leaning communities — like many suburbs of New York, San Francisco and Washington, as well as much of New England — have such high vaccination rates that even the unvaccinated are partly protected by the low number of cases. Conservative communities, on the other hand, have been walloped by the highly contagious Delta variant. (You can find data for hundreds of counties here.)
> 
> Since Delta began circulating widely in the U.S., Covid has exacted a horrific death toll on red America: *In counties where Donald Trump received at least 70 percent of the vote, the virus has killed about 47 out of every 100,000 people since the end of June*, according to Charles Gaba, a health care analyst. *In counties where Trump won less than 32 percent of the vote, the number is about 10 out of 100,000.*


Full article by the NYTimes



















When you kill yourself and your fellow "patriots" to own the libs. 🤡

Wouldn't it be better to own the libs by getting the vaccine and then voting Trump/Repubs anyways? But I guess it would be too much to expect Trump supporters to use their brains.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

DaRealNugget said:


> While Magadorks are still fearmongering about the covid vaccine, the reality is pretty grim for Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assuming these claims are even true:

47 deaths for every 100k people = *0.0047%* of the population
10 deaths for every 100k people = *0.0010%* of the population

If you're trying to make the case, based on these numbers, that the average person needs to be worried about dying from delta... you're going to sound like an irrational fucking moron.

But hey congrats, if you live in a blue county and you subscribe to "Following The Science(TM)"... according to NYT you have a *0.0037% *higher rate of survival. Kudos!


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> i'm a fucking clown. 🤡 🤡 🤡 🤡 🤡 🤡 🤡 🤡 🤡 🤡 🤡


Margins matter in an election. Good luck swinging things back in your favor when a good chunk of your voters are sitting at home because they believe the elections are rigged, and another chunk are hospitalized/dead from covid-19. I'm sure the brain-dead conspiracy theories will all have been worth it then.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

DaRealNugget said:


> Margins matter in an election. Good luck swinging things back in your favor when a good chunk of your voters are sitting at home because they believe the elections are rigged, and another chunk are hospitalized/dead from covid-19*. *I'm sure the brain-dead conspiracy theories will all have been worth it then.


You don't have facts so emotional outbursts are all you have left.

Two types of people behave like this. Children... and autists.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> You don't have facts so emotional outbursts are all you have left.
> 
> Two types of people behave like this. Children... and autists.


listen Jack, you've gone too far. say what you will about me and Sleepy Joe, but leave the mentally disabled alone. it's not their fault they're easily swayed by antivax propaganda and are killing themselves at disproportionate rates. the DEEP STATE is running a masterful reverse psychology op, convincing them to forego a safe vaccine so that they can keep hurting themselves. it's all what the true masters of this country want. gonna be hard for patriots to stand up to wheel their mobility scooters against the new world order if they're all dead or hospitalized with covid.

i thought you would have some empathy for them considering your own disability. but i guess they don't teach that in clown school.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

DaRealNugget said:


> While Magadorks are still fearmongering about the covid vaccine, the reality is pretty grim for Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



trusting NYtimes lol


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

DaRealNugget said:


> listen Jack, you've gone too far. say what you will about me and Sleepy Joe, but leave the mentally disabled alone. it's not their fault they're easily swayed by antivax propaganda and are killing themselves at disproportionate rates. the DEEP STATE is running a masterful reverse psychology op, convincing them to forego a safe vaccine so that they can keep hurting themselves. it's all what the true masters of this country want. gonna be hard for patriots to stand up to wheel their mobility scooters against the new world order if they're all dead or hospitalized with covid.
> 
> i thought you would have some empathy for them considering your own disability. but i guess they don't teach that in clown school.


This reminds me of my favorite book...












Tell us all, when is your next book signing! 😀


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I remember back in the original Trump threads how some Trump supporters would just post stuff to get the other side riled up. Now it's happening again but the shoe is on the other Biden. And the other side is reacting as expected. Funny how one can notice these things, but only if you're paying attention.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

DaRealNugget said:


> While Magadorks are still fearmongering about the covid vaccine, the reality is pretty grim for Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I choose not to get involved in the who's right and who's wrong when it comes to Covid and vaxx's - mainly because it's impossible to have a rational discussion without people getting emotional and toxic. Secondly, because I don't think we have all the answers and the ones who shout loudest claim they do.

But the above graphs are a great example of the darker side of what's going on... Politicising it, dividing people into camps, encouraging hatred and unrest etc...

It's pretty sad to see and even sadder to watch the masses fall into the division.


----------



## 752865 (Sep 11, 2021)

Driver79 said:


> This reminds me of my favorite book...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of Trumps hurdles were invented. #metoo, #blm and everything else suddenly became an issue then suddenly died down when he left office.

The president was suddenly in charge of social issues. Tell me one real issue he failed on for americans?


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Chadwixx said:


> All of Trumps hurdles were invented. #metoo, #blm and everything else suddenly became an issue then suddenly died down when he left office.
> 
> The president was suddenly in charge of social issues. Tell me one real issue he failed on for americans?


Trump Derangement Syndrome is a very real illness.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> Assuming these claims are even true:
> 
> 47 deaths for every 100k people = *0.0047%* of the population
> 10 deaths for every 100k people = *0.0010%* of the population
> ...


I take your point but other things to consider are Covid sick people clogging up hospitals and medical services that could be avoided or at least reduced by being vaccinated.

Secondly there are studies out there showing longer term effects of Covid that ain't good. 

So it's not just about dying from it.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

yeahbaby! said:


> *I take your point but other things to consider are Covid sick people clogging up hospitals and medical services that could be avoided or at least reduced by being vaccinated.*
> 
> Secondly there are studies out there showing longer term effects of Covid that ain't good.
> 
> So it's not just about dying from it.


This is a phony excuse and the only ones arguing it are bad faith actors. We know this because per the CDC we have a proven link between obesity and increased risk of severe covid symptoms.









CDC study finds about 78% of people hospitalized for Covid were overweight or obese


An overwhelming majority of people who have been hospitalized, needed a ventilator or died from Covid-19 have been overweight or obese, the CDC said.




www.cnbc.com





If these people were truly interested in just lessening the burden on hospitals, they would be dedicating just as much time trying to convince people to lose weight as they do trying to convince them to get vaccinated. And yet they don't dedicate even a single second to it.

Their opinions are not grounded in the truth or in facts and they aren't interested in learning more about the science, they just want an excuse to be validated. They have been programmed to believe that they if they hate the right people and blame them for all of the country's problems, they will have a seat on "The Right Side Of History(TM)".


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> This is a phony excuse and the only ones arguing it are bad faith actors. We know this because per the CDC we have a proven link between obesity and increased risk of severe covid symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying obese individuals would be clogging up hospitals anyway without Covid? Besides there are already many people, institutions and indeed industries urging weight loss. It's really a false equivalency conflating obesity and covid ain't it tho.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Driver79 said:


> This is a phony excuse and the only ones arguing it are bad faith actors. We know this because per the CDC we have a proven link between obesity and increased risk of severe covid symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can relate to this. Here we have a golden opportunity to eliminate a vast number of unhealthy products & lifestyles, which themselves kill a greater number of people than covid ever could, yet nothing has been done & probably never will be.

That in itself doesn't bother me, as people have the _right to choose_ what they put into their bodies, but these normie must-vaxxers who have a cry about unvaccinated people clogging up hospital beds, or dribble their worthless points of view on how unvaxxed kids, or kids with unvaxxed parents, should be deprived of an education just so their children can feel "safe" is unspeakably selfish & plain dumb. It really confounds me just how many people have been pressured into thinking this way.

It'd be like if I swore off eating sugar & then had a massive sulk about diabetes or heart disease patients filling up hospital beds.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Obesity isn't contagious folks.    

The arguments conservatives make aren't even worthy of a dignified response. Just laugh at their stupidity and move on.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

yeahbaby! said:


> *Are you saying obese individuals would be clogging up hospitals anyway without Covid?* Besides there are already many people, institutions and indeed industries urging weight loss. It's really a false equivalency conflating obesity and covid ain't it tho.


Uh... no? I literally have no idea how you arrived at that conclusion or why you would ask me that.

According to the CDC... *78% *of all people that were hospitalized because of covid were also obese. That means we would have FAR LESS people in the hospital if we weren't such an obese country. This isn't conjecture, this is scientific fact.

This means that we have a clear and direct path to:


Less hospitalizations
Less stress on our healthcare system
A healthier populace in general that is more fit to combat covid.

This is what you guys claim to want, yet you guys spend 110% of your energy feigning outrage over vaccinations and *0% *of your time trying to convince people to live more healthy.

All of these mandates coming from up above. All of these 'mask recommendations', but no healthy lifestyle recommendations. Kind of exposes the whole charade. If you can't see that then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

DaRealNugget said:


> Obesity isn't contagious folks.
> 
> The arguments conservatives make aren't even worthy of a dignified response. Just laugh at their stupidity and move on.


Not sure if someone actually said or tried to imply obesity is contagious.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

RealDealNow said:


> Not sure if someone actually said or tried to imply obesity is contagious.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

RealDealNow said:


> Not sure if someone actually said or tried to imply obesity is contagious.


Cut the guy a break, he just learned his whole identity and his whole argument has been a lie.

Some people have difficulty coping.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Driver79 said:


> Cut the guy a break, he just learned his whole identity and his whole argument has been a lie.
> 
> Some people have difficulty coping.


I appreciate good heel work as much as the next guy but he's literally taking pot shots at something nobody said. Strange unit.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> Uh... no? I literally have no idea how you arrived at that conclusion or why you would ask me that.
> 
> According to the CDC... *78% *of all people that were hospitalized because of covid were also obese. That means we would have FAR LESS people in the hospital if we weren't such an obese country. This isn't conjecture, this is scientific fact.
> 
> ...


You seem to be really keen on pushing some us vs them dynamic here which isn't needed first of all.

According to you then, pro vaccination people should not stop at vaccines but push solutions for preventing obesity, heart disease, cancer or anything of the like? I think doctors generally do that already. It's not really what we're talking about in any case so stop shifting the goalposts.

Preventing obesity is a massive hill to climb encompassing so many aspects it's not just having a half day seminar along with vaccines.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

yeahbaby! said:


> You seem to be really keen on pushing some us vs them dynamic here which isn't needed first of all.


GTFO with this nonsense.

These sickos want to inject us without our discretion. They want to leverage our jobs against us. They want us to be ostracized from public society. Don't pretend like the line hasn't been drawn in the sand already. We're well aware of the fact that their side has a huge fucking disdain for us. It's what drives them. It's obviously not about science anymore.




yeahbaby! said:


> *According to you then, pro vaccination people should not stop at vaccines but push solutions for preventing obesity, *heart disease, cancer or anything of the like? I think doctors generally do that already. It's not really what we're talking about in any case so stop shifting the goalposts.
> 
> Preventing obesity is a massive hill to climb encompassing so many aspects it's not just having a half day seminar along with vaccines.


Why wouldn't you be interested in that? Don't you want to see less people in the hospital? Don't you want to see less people dying? I mean that's what you said this was all about right? You have solid and tangible proof that covid and obesity can be a deadly combination, so why aren't people like yourself spreading more awareness?

It isn't hard at all. Simply take any popular celebrity or trusted public official and have them say the following:

_"Hey as you know there is a deadly virus going around and it looks like overweight people pose the highest health risk. If there was a ever a time to get serious about your health, now would be that time. Not only are you protecting yourself but you would also be helping to lessen the burden on all of our wonderful hospital workers. Watch your sugar intake, eat more fruits and vegetables, be mindful of your BMI_. _Please, don't just get vaccinated... lose weight and live healthy."_

^ But of course we know that nobody on your side has interest in doing any of this because the compassion is all performative. No one is really interested in saving lives or helping hospital workers, they just want to be able to shame and blame the evil deplorables. That's been their endgame. These fake and phony pretend motherfuckers were the same ones trying to cast doubt on the vaccine when they thought that Trump was going to be the face of it.

You can fool yourself if you want, but you won't fool me.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Driver79 said:


> GTFO with this nonsense.
> 
> These sickos want to inject us without our discretion. They want to leverage our jobs against us. They want us to be ostracized from public society. Don't pretend like the line hasn't been drawn in the sand already. We're well aware of the fact that their side has a huge fucking disdain for us. It's what drives them. It's obviously not about science anymore.
> 
> ...


Our entire culture has been usurped by a foundation of self gratification. And there is too much money to be lost telling people to put down their Twinkies and game controllers, and to start eating healthy and exercising more.

The sheep are happiest when fat and content with someone to tell them what to do. If they became more conscious of their health and more self reliant they will be harder to influence and control. Nobody currently holding a position of authority wants that. It's a threat to their wealth and power.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Pratchett said:


> Our entire culture has been usurped by a foundation of self gratification. And there is too much money to be lost telling people to put down their Twinkies and game controllers, and to start eating healthy and exercising more.
> 
> *The sheep are happiest when fat and content with someone to tell them what to do.* If they became more conscious of their health and more self reliant they will be harder to influence and control. Nobody currently holding a position of authority wants that. It's a threat to their wealth and power.


And to add on to that, they are also gleeful that they have permission to point the finger and blame others for society's ills.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Fat people should lose weight. Wow, I can't believe I never thought of that. You guys are so smart. Somebody put these guys on TV and the pandemic will end over night.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Driver79 said:


> And to add on to that, they are also gleeful that they have permission to point the finger and blame others for society's ills.


They have that permission because the masses willingly give it to them. Each side blames the other, and followers of both lack the ability to self reflect and wonder if there is a better solution other than allowing the same people who messed everything up to come up with ways to fix it without being held accountable.

Oh, but the tribal chiefs said they will hold the "others" accountable. Right. Just like they always have. Rinse, repeat, and just try to vote harder next time.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Pratchett said:


> *They have that permission because the masses willingly give it to them.* Each side blames the other, and followers of both lack the ability to self reflect and wonder if there is a better solution other than allowing the same people who messed everything up to come up with ways to fix it without being held accountable.
> 
> Oh, but the tribal chiefs said they will hold the "others" accountable. Right. Just like they always have. Rinse, repeat, and just try to vote harder next time.


It's their leaders that give it to them.

And with all due respect, I refuse to "both sides" this. It's consistently been one side. The red team does not blame the blue team for the pandemic, yet the blue team seems really insistent on blaming the red team.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Driver79 said:


> It's their leaders that give it to them.
> 
> And with all due respect, I refuse to "both sides" this. It's consistently been one side. The red team does not blame the blue team for the pandemic, yet the blue team seems really insistent on blaming the red team.


I was talking about the leaders. They have the power to point their fingers because the masses allow them to.

And you're right about this not being a "both sides" issue. There is only one side at the top and the blue and red colors are an illusion for your benefit to convince you of otherwise.

Until the people wake up and realize that there is no such thing as "right" and "left" then we will always be stuck where we are arguing with each other over the scraps they toss us. We label ourselves and pick our sides while NOTHING EVER CHANGES at the top.

But hey, it's all good as long as we can point to our fellow humans, er... I mean... our ideological enemies, and blame them for everything that is wrong.

Nothing like maintaining the status quo, amirite?


----------



## notthatkindamark (Sep 16, 2021)

Germ Theory was debunked a long time ago. There is no coronavirus to protect yourself from.

The global devils promoting this fake crisis are the true virus (not that viruses actually exist I'm just speaking metaphorically).


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Pratchett said:


> I was talking about the leaders. They have the power to point their fingers because the masses allow them to.
> 
> And you're right about this not being a "both sides" issue. There is only one side at the top and the blue and red colors are an illusion for your benefit to convince you of otherwise.
> 
> ...


Under normal circumstances I would agree. I am only dividing the two sides into red and blue in this instance for convenience sake. I'm sure there are outliers on both sides who have their own nuanced opinions and don't just conform to the dogma.

But when it comes to the "get vaccinated or fucking die" crowd, like @DaRealNugget , it clearly has everything to do with their politics and their undying loyalty to the blue team and nothing else. As if the Joe Biden avatar wasn't a dead giveaway. 

So for the sake of this discussion, they are the blue team. Or you can call them 'heels', either one fits.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> But when it comes to the "get vaccinated or fucking die" crowd, like @DaRealNugget , it clearly has everything to do with their politics and their undying loyalty to the blue team and nothing else. As if the Joe Biden avatar wasn't a dead giveaway.


Imagine thinking I am loyal to the Democratic party.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

DaRealNugget said:


> Imagine thinking I am loyal to the Democratic party.
> 
> View attachment 109521



:: Has Joe Biden Avatar ::

:: Calls Joe Biden "Based Biden" ::

:: Insists that Joe Biden has done more to benefit the nation than any president since LBJ ::
.
.
.
.

:: Says he's not a loyal fan ::


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

yeahbaby! said:


> You seem to be really keen on pushing some us vs them dynamic here which isn't needed first of all.


Do you watch the news? Literally every day the MSM try to demonize the unvaccinated as a way to redirect the growing anger of the population. "Us vs Them" is the reality that _they're_ pushing.

...

Seems to me like you do a lot of cherry-picking and strawmanning when it comes to this topic, which I don't understand. -- Like that time I posted hundreds of links to detailed anecdotal evidence (from victims, their families and front-line workers) of vaccine-related injuries and deaths, and you went and plucked out the *single case* that was reported on Info Wars as a way to try and discredit everything else. It's exemplary of someone that tries protecting a narrative by seeking the smallest of holes in a solid argument (grasping at straws), rather than considering all the information and facts presented _or_ by presenting pertinent counter-information. Makes me wonder if you're interested in the truth.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*NY Governor Kathy Hochul:*
_"And I wear my vaccinated necklace all the time to say I'm vaccinated. All of you. Yes, I know you're vaccinated. You're the smart ones. But, you know, there's people out there who aren't listening to God, what God wants. You know this. You know who they are. I need you to be my apostles. I need you to go out and talk about it and say we owe this to each other. We love each other. Jesus taught us to love one another. And how do you show that love but to care about each other enough to say, please get vaccinated because I love you. I want you to live."_











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442629323870121989
...










Some people really treat COVID and the vaccine like a cult. Funny to see someone like her trying to twist the faith to suit her agenda but I digress.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Driver79 said:


> Under normal circumstances I would agree. I am only dividing the two sides into red and blue in this instance for convenience sake. I'm sure there are outliers on both sides who have their own nuanced opinions and don't just conform to the dogma.
> 
> But when it comes to the "get vaccinated or fucking die" crowd, like @DaRealNugget , it clearly has everything to do with their politics and their undying loyalty to the blue team and nothing else. As if the Joe Biden avatar wasn't a dead giveaway.
> 
> So for the sake of this discussion, they are the blue team. Or you can call them 'heels', either one fits.


Like a lot of others, you haven't yet figured out what his game is. He is not a Biden supporter. He is doing the same shtick that others did years ago praising the god-emperor Trump just to get a rise out of people. I tried pointing this out earlier in the thread, but I was too subtle about it.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> *NY Governor Kathy Hochul:*
> _"And I wear my vaccinated necklace all the time to say I'm vaccinated. All of you. Yes, I know you're vaccinated. You're the smart ones. But, you know, there's people out there who aren't listening to God, what God wants. You know this. You know who they are. I need you to be my apostles. I need you to go out and talk about it and say we owe this to each other. We love each other. Jesus taught us to love one another. And how do you show that love but to care about each other enough to say, please get vaccinated because I love you. I want you to live."_
> 
> 
> ...


Hunh. Now this Bee article I just saw makes sense:









New York Atheists Claim Religious Exemption From Vaccine After Governor Claims That It’s From God


ALBANY, NY—New York atheists have come out in force against the COVID-19 vaccine after learning that their state’s Governor Kathy Hochul claimed that God made the scientists, doctors, and researchers invent the vaccine. The state’s atheists were further incensed when Hochul displayed a religious...




babylonbee.com


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> *NY Governor Kathy Hochul:*
> _"And I wear my vaccinated necklace all the time to say I'm vaccinated. All of you. Yes, I know you're vaccinated. You're the smart ones. But, you know, there's people out there who aren't listening to God, what God wants. You know this. You know who they are. I need you to be my apostles. I need you to go out and talk about it and say we owe this to each other. We love each other. Jesus taught us to love one another. And how do you show that love but to care about each other enough to say, please get vaccinated because I love you. I want you to live."_
> 
> 
> ...


It's scary that people like this exist, and even scarier that they're put into positions of power in our society.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> :: Has Joe Biden Avatar ::
> :: Calls Joe Biden "Based Biden" ::


That's b/c Biden's pretty based bro. Ending the war in Afghanistan is no easy feat. Had to give him some props for doing what Obama and Trump were too pussy to do. Very few Democrats and zero Republicans would have followed through like he did. Too bad your god-emperor was too busy whining and bitching and tweeting about the fake newz to get anything done that didn't overwhelmingly benefit the rich and corporations.



Driver79 said:


> :: Insists that Joe Biden has done more to benefit the nation than any president since LBJ ::


_If _the reconciliation bill gets passed mostly in-tact, then yes, he will objectively be the most successful president since LBJ passed the CRA, Medicare, and Medicaid into law. 



Driver79 said:


> :: Says he's not a loyal fan ::


Yep. I know having principles is a bit of a foreign concept on the braindead right, where folks baaaaaaa there way to the slaughterhouse in lockstep with whatever conspiracy-of-the-day gets spread on facebook. But there are those of us hold true to their values regardless of who is in power. Rest assured Biden has done far more than I ever expected from him and I will applaud him for that. If Biden had caved on Afghanistan like I expected him to do, if he had caved on the American Rescue Plan, if he had sat on his hands and refused to do anything else to increase vaccination rates, I wouldn't have anything to applaud. If he caves now on the infrastructure package and only signs the bipartisan corporate giveaway into law, I'll criticize him for that.

I don't like that he caved to the unelected parliamentarian on the minimum wage or immigration reform, or that he's not giving full fledged support of abolishing the filibuster, or that he's seemingly forgot about the Obamacare public option he ran on(which in itself is a fraction of what I'd like in regards to healthcare). And his climate and marijuana policy is leaving a lot to be desired.

But considering I expected only a 3rd term of Obama, where nothing gets done for the sake of nonexistent bipartisanship, I am happy that Joe Biden isn't as feckless as I have grown accustomed to seeing from the Democratic party. Watching someone I held my nose to vote for overperform is fairly satisfying. But I am not a "loyal fan". I would throw him under the bus tomorrow, if it meant a proletarian revolution would take his place.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Do you watch the news? Literally every day the MSM try to demonize the unvaccinated as a way to redirect the growing anger of the population. "Us vs Them" is the reality that _they're_ pushing.
> 
> ...
> 
> Seems to me like you do a lot of cherry-picking and strawmanning when it comes to this topic, which I don't understand. -- Like that time I posted hundreds of links to detailed anecdotal evidence (from victims, their families and front-line workers) of vaccine-related injuries and deaths, and you went and plucked out the *single case* that was reported on Info Wars as a way to try and discredit everything else. It's exemplary of someone that tries protecting a narrative by seeking the smallest of holes in a solid argument (grasping at straws), rather than considering all the information and facts presented _or_ by presenting pertinent counter-information. Makes me wonder if you're interested in the truth.


You also seemed to post a source from a quack Dr with a record of saying things like masks caused cancer and the like. Your resources are questionable at best. If you want to taken seriously then check your sources champ.

No I don't really watch the news, certainly not commercial news it's awful. Sometimes I drop in on InfoWars and I do have my subscription to VAERS club for my dose of anecdotal evidence.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> GTFO with this nonsense.
> 
> These sickos want to inject us without our discretion. They want to leverage our jobs against us. They want us to be ostracized from public society. Don't pretend like the line hasn't been drawn in the sand already. We're well aware of the fact that their side has a huge fucking disdain for us. It's what drives them. It's obviously not about science anymore.
> 
> ...


It's been widely shown already people don't respond to celebrities or public officials telling them what to do. Tried with vaccinations and it didn't work at all. People already have a world of celebrities already touting healthy lifestyle and exercise programs.

Dealing with COVID is a completely different thing to deal with than Obesity. A child could see this but you cannot. 

Again with this "nobody on your side" childish business as well. It seems you're more keen on projecting ideas of some sinister "endgame" on people who disagree with you rather than doing anything positive.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> *NY Governor Kathy Hochul:*
> _"And I wear my vaccinated necklace all the time to say I'm vaccinated. All of you. Yes, I know you're vaccinated. You're the smart ones. But, you know, there's people out there who aren't listening to God, what God wants. You know this. You know who they are. I need you to be my apostles. I need you to go out and talk about it and say we owe this to each other. We love each other. Jesus taught us to love one another. And how do you show that love but to care about each other enough to say, please get vaccinated because I love you. I want you to live."_
> 
> 
> ...


Obligatory:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

yeahbaby! said:


> You also seemed to post a source from a quack Dr with a record of saying things like masks caused cancer and the like. Your resources are questionable at best. If you want to taken seriously then check your sources champ.
> 
> No I don't really watch the news, certainly not commercial news it's awful. Sometimes I drop in on InfoWars and I do have my subscription to VAERS club for my dose of anecdotal evidence.











UPDATED: How Many People Are the Vaccines Killing?


No one knows how many people the vaccines are killing – or how many they will kill.



vernoncoleman.org





You mean this one?


You see, this is what I'm talking about. You didn't even bother looking at the massive collection of evidence and anecdotal information on the page, you simply wrote it off because it was shared by a doctor that has a controversial belief on masks that you found and cited to me from Wikipedia. I, never once, mentioned his name in association with masks or anything else. We're talking about vaccines. The page is filled with information that he's sharing with links to back them up. He didn't create the information. He shared it. But here you are, again, trying to discredit a huge collection of information on the premise of who shared it. That's why I suspect you of not seeking out the truth but rather trying to protect a narrative by grasping at straws.

Keep in mind, this is only ONE link that I shared, out of hundreds. I even posted links from the CDC and WHO themselves. You conveniently cherry-pick the tiniest of things that you _think_ will discredit an entire argument, but in reality it shows that you disregarded a ton of information, and throw strawmans my way about masks causing cancer, when it's unrelated to the topic and had nothing to do with the information on the page aside from being apparently associated with the guy sharing the information.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> UPDATED: How Many People Are the Vaccines Killing?
> 
> 
> No one knows how many people the vaccines are killing – or how many they will kill.
> ...


Hold on there bub, it wasn't just the mask thing. Doing a background on that character unearthed more wacky stuff than just the mask thing. He's a lunatic. The whole thing was slanted and anyone looking objectively could see that.

No one was going to click in to all of your hundreds of links and I'm sure you knew that. Good chances are many of the others were slanted bullshit as well.

I'm sorry mate but anyone making an argument with bullshit unreliable sources has lost it. Any kind of school in the land will fail you for submitting sources coming from quack doctors and anecdotes. Your passionate about it and well written speaking in your own words, that's great. Back it up with respectable sources with at least some checks and balances.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> *NY Governor Kathy Hochul:*
> _"And I wear my vaccinated necklace all the time to say I'm vaccinated. All of you. Yes, I know you're vaccinated. You're the smart ones. But, you know, there's people out there who aren't listening to God, what God wants. You know this. You know who they are. I need you to be my apostles. I need you to go out and talk about it and say we owe this to each other. We love each other. Jesus taught us to love one another. And how do you show that love but to care about each other enough to say, please get vaccinated because I love you. I want you to live."_
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ is there anything politicians in America won't bring fucking God in to? Jesus wants you to vaccinate, down the road in the next megachurch he doesn't. Nonetheless send out the collection plates and let's pray.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

yeahbaby! said:


> Hold on there bub, it wasn't just the mask thing. Doing a background on that character unearthed more wacky stuff than just the mask thing. He's a lunatic. The whole thing was slanted and anyone looking objectively could see that.
> 
> No one was going to click in to all of your hundreds of links and I'm sure you knew that. Good chances are many of the others were slanted bullshit as well.
> 
> I'm sorry mate but anyone making an argument with bullshit unreliable sources has lost it. Any kind of school in the land will fail you for submitting sources coming from quack doctors and anecdotes. Your passionate about it and well written speaking in your own words, that's great. Back it up with respectable sources with at least some checks and balances.


So let me get this straight:

European Medicines Agency isn't a credible source?

UK Government-published report isn't a credible source?

CDC isn't a credible source?

Doctors and Nurses talking about people getting injured and dying from the vaccine isn't a credible source?

Then who the fuck is? The MSM?





Covid vaccine multiple injuries - only 16-years-old and her life is completely destroyed (video - bitchute.com)
Doctor's daughter jab reactions ignored (video - Hugo Talks on brandnewtube.com)
Government HHS nurse Jodi O'Malley blows whistle on covid-19 vaccine injuries and deaths
Mother screams a warning in agony - her son died 2 days after the covid jab (video - bitchute.com)
Mother in Canada left to die from vaccine injuries (video - bitchute.com)
Horrific side effects of getting covid vaccine while pregnant (video)
Young woman loses little sister to vaccine - banned on social media (short video)
My best friend killed by the jab - another true horror story of the lethal injection (video)
Emotional plea "My son received the vaccine and died a few days later" (video)
FBI agent took the covid vaccine and died within hours (video)
Horrific: baby paralyzed by covid vaccine (video - bitchute.com)
SARS-CoV-2 mRNA Vaccination-Associated Myocarditis in Children Ages 12-17: A Stratified National Database Analysis
Polio virus to cover up kids jab adverse reactions
Woman dies of rare brain disease within 3 months of second Pfizer shot, doctor says vaccine could be responsible (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
The vaccine murder of Roy Butler must not be covered up (video - bitchute.com)
Navy doctor reveals more soldiers have died from the vaccine than died from covid (video - bitchute.com)
Australians speak out about deaths and adverse reactions soon after receiving covid vaccine (video - bitchute.com)
Enraged mother says the Pfizer vaccine killed her daughter in 5 hours (video - bitchute.com)
Footballer, 23, dead from jab MSM cover it up (video - brandnewtube.com)
Mother of a 17-year-old girl who lost the use of her limbs after having the Pfizer vaccine (video - bitchute.com)
"Nothing but problems": double vaxxed man warns unvaxxed - 'Stand your ground. It's all a big lie' (video - bitchute.com)
Exclusive interview: mum whose 14-year-old son developed myocarditis after Pfizer vaccine no longer trusts CDC, public health officials (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Covid vaccine deaths "In 6 months. Thousands dead. Millions injured" (website - covidvaccinedeaths.org)
1000 covid stories - people sharing their adverse reactions from the covid vaccine (website - 1000covidstories.com)
CDC study on 12- to 17-year-olds who got Pfizer vaccine: 397 reports of heart inflammation, 14 deaths (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Covid-19 vax reactions (website - c19vaxreactions.com)
Latest CDC VAERS data for 12 to 17-year-olds include 7 deaths, 271 serious adverse events following covid vaccines (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Minnesota woman loses both legs and both hands following second Pfizer covid-19 shot (article - vaccineimpact.com)
Covid vaccine reactions
Vaccine damaged woman begs you to reconsider (video - bitchute.com)
Wayne's covid vaccine injury story - I didn't know, nobody told me…& now I have brain damage! (video - bitchute.com)

Stevie Thrasher, 29 years old from Washington, injured after receiving the Pfizer vaccine (video - Bitchute.com)
Surgeon who operated on young Italian vaccine victim: 'You have never seen anything like this' (article - freewestmedia.com)
Woman with life-altering injuries after covid vaccine teams up with U.S. senators to demand answers (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Real people who have been suffering after taking the covid-19 injection (video - bitchute.com)
13-year-old dies in sleep after receiving Pfizer covid vaccine; CDC investigating (article - newsweek.com)
Dad: My son's school made him get a covid vaccine, now he has a heart condition (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
'Before the vaccine, my son was a healthy athlete. Now he can barely walk' (video - bitchute.com)
Teen who had heart attack after covid vaccine tells Robert F. Kennedy Jr: 'I thought it was safe' (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Preliminary finding of mRNA covid-19 vaccine safety in pregnant women (article - pubmed.gov)
Julie & Ben - Bell's Palsy and neurological issues covid-19 vaccine reactions (video - bitchute.com)
Kevin's story - covid vaccine injuries (video - bitchute.com)
Hundreds Injured by covid vaccines turn to GoFundMe for help with expenses (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Laura Ingraham - interview with woman who suffered severe brain bleed after Moderna jab (video - bitchute.com)
Mother regrets putting 12-year-old daughter in Pfizer covid-19 vaccine trial (article - vaccineimpact.com)
13-year-old Michigan boy dies three days after second dose of Pfizer vaccine, aunt says 'moral, ethical, health' questions need answers (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
FDA adds heart inflammation warning to Pfizer, Moderna covid vaccines as some experts call for full approval (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Heart inflammation linked to covid vaccines in study of U.S. military, department of defense confirms (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Mum of three dies after receiving AstraZeneca coronavirus vaccine (article - walesonline.co.uk)
About 13% of pregnant women who were given the covid vaccine suffered miscarriage (video - bitchute.com)
C19 vax reactions website (real stories of covid vaccine victims)
Latest CDC VAERS data for 12 to 17-year-olds include 7 deaths, 271 serious adverse events following covid vaccines (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
MHRA data shows a 3016% increase in number of women who've lost their unborn child as a result of having the covid vaccine
(article - dailyexpose.co.uk)
Stephanie Wasil, 51, dies of cardiac arrest from the Moderna vaccine (video - bitchute.com)
Family of Italian woman who died after Oxford AstraZeneca vaccine launches legal action (article - news.sky.com)
Vietnamese woman dies after receiving AstraZeneca shot (article - Chiang Rai Times)
Greek woman dies following AstraZeneca vaccine blood clot (article - greekreporter.com)
Parents speak out after their son died from taking the J&J covid vaccine (video - bitchute)
'Fun loving' mum 34 dies days after having AstraZeneca vaccine as heartbroken husband pays tribute (article - examinerlive.co.uk)
Ahmed developed myocarditis after covid vaccine (video - bitchute)
CDC emergency meeting to discuss reports of myocarditis in young people after covid vaccines (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
USA MSM Talk Toxic Covid vaccines (video - brandnewtube.com)
10,570 dead, 405,259 injuries: European database of adverse drug reactions for covid-19 "vaccines" (article - vaccineimpact.com)
Latest VAERS data show: 5,165 deaths reported following covid vaccines (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Nun prayed for 50 jab deaths "protect the children" (video - brandnewtube.com)
Politician Marty's mum died from the vax: Dr said it was like being strangled (video - bitchute.com)
More Bell's Palsy after vaccine (video - bitchute.com)
Mum claims second dose of covid vaccine left her mute (article - metro.co.uk)
Young woman suffering serious heart problems after Moderna jab (video - bitchute.com)
Bad reaction to J&J jab lady speaks from hospital bed (video - bitchute.com)
J&J reaction to jab (video - bitchute.com)
42 days of hell after 2nd Pfizer Jab (video - bitchute.com)
Dr Michael Yeadon: the vaccine is fifty times more likely to cause death in children than covid (video - bitchute.com)
Yet another teenager hospitalised with heart inflammation after covid vaccine (video - brighteon.com)
Woman with permanent injuries following Johnson & Johnson experimental vaccine stuck with one million dollars in medical bills (video - bitchute.com)
Twelve died last week after covid vaccination, four suffered miscarriages (article -www.thestandard.com.hk)
7 U.S. Teens Developed Heart Inflammation After Second Pfizer Vaccine, New Study Shows (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Compilation of injuries and deaths after the covid vaccine (video - bitchute.com)
920 women have reported the loss of their unborn baby after having the covid vaccine. (article - dailyexpose.co.uk)
40+ Doctors Tell UK Drug Regulators: Vaccinating Kids for COVID is 'Irresponsible, Unethical and Unnecessary'
Covid vaccine victims - Telegram
Brother had to take covid shot for job now in hospital (video - brandnewtube.com)
More Deaths Reported After J&J, AstraZeneca Vaccines, Plus Researchers Link AstraZeneca to Strokes in Young Adults (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
BBC Radio Newcastle presenter Lisa Shaw died aged 44 after suffering blood clots following covid AstraZeneca jab, her family reveal (article)
18-year-old diagnosed with inflamed heart after second jab (video - brandnewtube.com)
18 children in hospital just in Connecticut suffering heart problems after 'vaccine' (video - brandnewtube.com)
Urgent warning - teens experiencing heart problems after jab - Dr Jane Ruby (video - brandnewtube.com)
39-year-old model, Malaysian Olympic archer dies days after covid vaccine (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Blood clots from AstraZeneca vaccine - 18-year-old student nurse (video - brandnewtube.com)
Oregon woman reports blood clot after Johnson & Johnson shot (video - bitchute.com)
Father/son hospitalized with blood clots after taking the vaccine - another dies after the shot (video - brandnewtube.com)
Canadian woman dies after the AstraZeneca jab (video - brandnewtube.com)
Vaccine side effects - news stories compilation (video - bitchute.com)
French ambulance man and nurses alert massive increase in deaths following the shot (video - bitchute.com)
MMA fighter who got sick after Pfizer injection speaks out (video - brandnewtube.com)
Funeral homes deaths: 2020 no increase in deaths, 2021 increase in deaths after "vaccine" roll out (video - bitchute.com)
Doctors urged to watch out for signs of stroke following covid vaccination (article - Hereford Times)
Covid-19 injections killing and injuring people across the world (article - vaccineimpact.com)
Dr Richard P. Bartlett of Texas - says more patients from injection events than covid (video - bitchute.com)
Eric Clapton feared he would 'never play again' after 'disastrous' time with vaccine (article - latimes.com)
NHS GP receptionist: Shocking reality of covid jabs (audio)
Man had 6ft of intestine removed after blood clot developed from taking the covid jab (video)
Warning! If you are injured by this injection you are on your own (video)
A good man down: the fatal reality of vaccine adverse reactions. UK Column reports yet another tragic death following covid-19 vaccination (video)
'Vaccine' destroys antibodies in plasma (video)
Covid vaccine testing on animals stopped due to high death rates (video)
Severe adverse reactions in children who took the covid-19 vaccine (video)
Bombshell: Connecticut Govt. secretly tells health care workers covid vaccines are deadly (video)
Reaction to Pfizer 'vaccine' (video)
5-month-old baby among dead after mother breast-fed following second Pfizer shot (video)
Brazil suspends AstraZeneca use in pregnant women, 23 weeks pregnant mother dies (video)
Healthy teenager hospitalised with brain blood clots after the 1st Pfizer vaccine (video)
Paramedic whistleblower: 'I am watching vaccines killing people'
Emotional video showing covid vaccine injuries and deaths (video)
25 personal testimonies of severe adverse reactions & death from the experimental covid injections (video)
Australia confirms five new cases of blood clots from the AstraZeneca vaccine in over 50s
Stamford man vows to battle back after losing his leg weeks after receiving AstraZeneca covid-19 vaccination
180 deaths after covid-19 jabs till March 31, 75% within 3 days
"Never has a vaccine injured so many" (The Israeli people's committee report of adverse events related to the corona vaccine)
Utah man developed blood clots from the covid vaccine (video)
16-year-old girl dead following two doses of the experimental Pfizer covid injections
Woman in her 40s develops blood clot disorder after covid vaccine (video)
Australian man dies of a massive blood clot days after receiving covid-19 vaccine
More blood clots (yet more people developing blood clots after being vaccinated, which the MSM are describing as rare.) - video
52-year-old woman died after the AstraZeneca vaccine (video)
Courageous woman speaks out about her adverse reaction to the covid vaccine (video)
Three covid vaccine victims tell their stories (video)
Euro Data 7,766 dead and 330,218 injured in reaction to covid-19 jabs
1,047 dead and 725,079 reported injuries following covid-19 experimental vaccine reported in the UK
Pentagon tracking 14 cases of heart inflammation in troops after covid-19 shots
Six people with autoimmune conditions in Israel developed shingles after getting Pfizer shots
Shocking adverse reactions from the covid vaccine (video)
Paris prosecutors seek involuntary manslaughter charges over AstraZeneca deaths
Paralysis cases reported after Pfizer injection
Breast-fed baby passes away after mother had the Pfizer covid vaccine
Two teenage girls suffer cardiac arrest and sadly die within days of having mRNA covid vaccine
27-year-old fit and healthy engineer dies three weeks after having AstraZeneca covid vaccine as NHS investigates his death
Mississippi man suffers stroke 4 hours after receiving covid vaccine
Pfizer vaccine may cause heart inflammation in people under 30, leaked study suggests
30-year-old man hospitalised with blood clots after covid vaccine
Two-year-old girl dies after being given two covid shots (video)
Vaccine left girl fighting for life (video)
Pfizer vaccine injury - Angelia Deselle (video)
33-year-old woman paralyzed 12 hours after getting the first shot of the Pfizer vaccine (video)
Adverse reaction from Johnson & Johnson vaccine (video)
Canadian doctor shares his concern about covid vaccine after lifelong patients develop side effects (video)
Man emotionally affected because his aunt was injured by the covid-19 vaccine (video)
Bell's Palsy from the first dose of the Moderna vaccine (video)
Pfizer covid-19 vaccine injury - transverse myelitis (video)
Frontline workers' testimonies vaers reports (video)
Death by vaccine - man drops dead after vaccine (short video)
Covid jab injury from AstraZeneca vaccine (short video)
Young, healthy man suffers stroke after getting the covid vaccine (short video)
Family testimonials of covid vaccine deaths (short video)
Woman suffers adverse reaction to the Johnson & Johnson vaccine (short video)
Severely injured 12-year-old girl after covid vaccine - Maddie's story (short video)
21-year-old student dead 24 hours after covid injection
34-year-old mother of two dies 10 days after AstraZeneca jab
Woman suffers terrible reaction after getting the covid vaccine
20-year-old dead 12 hours after the covid jab (video)
48-year-old woman dies after covid vaccine (video)
Teen diagnosed with Guillain-Barré weeks after first covid vaccine
Number of covid vaccine injuries reported to VAERS surpasses 50,000, CDC data show
22-year-old dead following experimental injection
Young lady injured after vaccine (short video)
65-year-old woman dead 30 minutes after AstraZeneca shot
Finally, mainstream news reports on vaccine fatality (video)
We need to ask questions - dad died after vaccine
The harsh reality of vaccine adverse effects - Nicola describes her husband's condition
No smoke without fire part 3: vaccine adverse reactions
Georgian nurse dies of allergic reaction after receiving AstraZeneca covid-19 vaccine, Tbilisi to continue rollout of British jab
Jeanie M. Evans 68, of Effingham, Kansas died unexpectedly on Wednesday, March 24, 2021 at the Stormont-Vail Hospital from a reaction to the covid vaccine
The covid blog
Woman dies from brain haemorrhage in Japan after having Pfizer jab
70+ miscarriages in US and UK after vaccines (video)
Healthy Mother Died of Cardiac Arrest Just Hours after Taking First Dose of the Vaccine (short video)
Teacher dies hours after getting AstraZeneca jab in Italy - Manslaughter Investigation Launched
Boxing Champion Marvin Hagler Dead At Age 66
Woman suffering from Bell's Palsy after covid jab (short video)
39-year-old woman dies after 4 days after second Moderna vaccine, autopsy ordered
34 cases of spontaneous miscarriage and stillbirth reported after experimental mRNA vaccines
9 European nations suspend experimental AstraZeneca covid vaccines due to fatal blood clots
Whistleblower reveals many pregnancy complications following experimental covid injections leaving a trail of devastated mothers
Whistleblower: 25% of residents in German nursing home died after Pfizer vaccine
45-year-old man dies after getting second dose of covid-19 vaccine
Number of injuries to CDC after covid vaccines climbs by nearly 4,000 in one week
The second dose killed my dad and many others. Latest reports coming in (video)
Man in Greece died 8 minutes after vaccination against covid-19
A 60-year-old woman dies hours after taking second covid-19 vaccine
67-year-old dies days after second dose of covid vaccine
CA woman gets covid vaccine then suddenly dies of something else
59-year-old health worker dies hours after covid vaccine
One-third of all deaths reported to CDC after covid vaccines occurred within 48 hours of vaccination
Volume 1: Social media posts about covid-19 vaccine deaths and severe injuries (video)
22 elderly with dementia dead in 1 week after the experimental mRNA covid injection in the Netherlands
Covid vaccine side effect - tremors, my life is upside down - Angela Lynn Story (video)
Covid-19 vaccine effects on my army husband's heart (video)
Nurse develops Bell's Palsy after receiving covid jab (video)
A 28-year-old mother from Winconsin is brain dead after the second dose of the covid injection
58-year-old woman dies hours after getting first dose of Pfizer vaccine
46 nursing home residents in Spain die within one month of getting covid vaccine
Video of woman injured by covid vaccine
36-year-old doctor dies after second dose of covid vaccine
German nursing home whistleblower says elderly are dying after covid vaccine
‘They’re dropping like flies’ – Courageous nursing home CNA speaks out.
Short video showing that many people in Israel are dying after the covid jab
Man drops dead in New York 25 minutes after receiving vaccine
FDA and CDC officials are investigating 36 cases - including one death - of immune thrombocytopenia
Gibraltar: January ends with 71 dead in one month (vaccination rollout began on the 10th January 2021)
Miscarriages and stillbirth shortly after being given the covid vaccine
19-year-old hospitalised with heart inflammation after covid vaccine
39-year-old nurse aide dies within 48 hours of receiving the covid jab
Seniors dying of covid vaccine labelled as natural causes
Californian dies hours after receiving covid vaccine as investigation into the cause of death gets underway.
Covid infects 35 vaccinated staff and residents at care home
Vaccine injury video deleted from facebook (Warning: disturbing video)
X-ray technician dies two days after getting the second dose of the covid vaccine
22 residents dead in three weeks in Basingstoke nursing home - 'It is understood the outbreak started as residents began to have their coronavirus vaccines...'
A 41-year-old Portuguese mother of two who worked in paediatrics died at a hospital in Porto just two days after being vaccinated against covid-19
Norway is investigating the deaths of two nursing home residents who died after being vaccinated against covid-19
Chinese health experts call to suspend the use of mRNA-based covid-19 vaccines following the deaths of 23 elderly people in Norway.
In Florida, U.S., a doctor died after suffering a stroke after receiving a covid-19 vaccination.
A 32-year-old medical doctor suffered seizures and was paralysed after receiving the covid-19 vaccine.
A 46-year-old healthcare worker dies 24 hours after receiving the covid-19 vaccine but government says death is not related to the jab
German specialists are looking into the deaths of 10 people who died after being vaccinated against covid-19
Norway warns frail patients over 80 of vaccine risks after deaths
Norway investigates 23 deaths in frail elderly patients after vaccination
Doctors in California call for urgent halt of moderna vaccines after many fall sick
Two people in India die after receiving the covid jab
Coronavirus vaccine put on hold as volunteer suffers serious adverse reaction
California pause some covid vaccinations after reactions
Baseball legend dies of ‘undisclosed cause’ 18 days after receiving covid vaccine
Woman injured by vaccine (Warning: disturbing video)
Mother seriously injured by covid vaccine (Warning disturbing video).
A leading health officer has warned Aussies not to jump to conclusions following the deaths of two men after they received the covid jab
A 46-year-old man died a day after taking the covid vaccine - "No relation with corona vaccine"
A Northern California man died several hours after the covid vaccine - "My first inclination is that it's probably not related to the vaccine"
236 Brits died after covid jabs - but vaccines "didn't play a role"
Woman dies from brain haemorrhage in Japan days after vaccine - "link uncertain"
63-year-old man dies 2 days after covid-19 vaccination - "it's too early to tell whether the jab was related to his death"
56-year-old woman dies days after covid vaccine - "no link established so far"
Virginia woman dies shortly after receiving coronavirus vaccine - "no link has been found"
88-year-old dies hours after covid vaccinationin second such incident - "in both cases, medical professionals do not believe the deaths were connected to the vaccines"
Censored in the corporate media hundreds of medical professionals speak out on Medscape forum warning about dangers of covid injections (article - vaccineimpact.com)
Member of Parliament in Finland warns government that they are guilty of genocide for misleading public on covid-19 injections (article - vaccineimpact.com)
The New Irish Soviet: State Bans Seniors from Travelling Until They've Had 'Second Dose' of AstraZeneca Jab (article - 21stcenturywire.com)
Fans who've had AstraZeneca vaccine won't be allowed into Bruce Springsteen's New York concerts (article - yahoo.com)
Canadian doctor removed from hospital duty after speaking out about covid vaccine side effects (article - vaccineimpact.com)
UK Column news 10th May (excellent video containing some very important vaccine information)
The novel coronavirus spike protein plays additional key role in illness
Halt covid vaccine, prominent scientist tells CDC
What is going on in India? (video)
Facebook deletes 120,000 member group where people posted stories of adverse covid vaccine reactions
Covid-19 injected people becoming a threat to public health and safety
Winconsin Catholic priest defies authorities and warns his flock on the dangers of the covid injections
NHS whistleblower exposes vaccine policy (hugely important video, please share widely)
Sudden adult death syndrome - or how to cover up vax deaths (short video)
Johnson & Johnson vaccine halted (The Highwire with Del Bigtree - video)
We put a code inside the vaccines (short video)
Tanzanian president who was sceptical of western vaccines dead after missing for two weeks
Norwegian Doctor AstraZeneca's Covid Vaccine Triggers Blood Clots
Before Covid, Gates Planned Social Media Censorship of Vaccine Safety Advocates With Pharma, CDC, Media, China and CIA
Bill Gates: Vaccines Are 'Phenomenal' Profit Makers
Coronavirus vaccine deaths aren't covered by life insurance because jabs are "experimental medical intervention"
Pfizer demands nations put up collateral to cover vaccine injury lawsuits
Investigation: MPs and SAGE heavily invested in vaccine industry
What covid-19 vaccine AstraZeneca contains
Covid-19 vaccine trials to include participants as young as 6 months
Experienced care home manager deeply concerned about the effects of covid-19 and vaccinations, on both staff and the elderly, within care facilities across the country (video)
How those who die following covid jabs are treated in the media
Belgian regulators advise against giving AstraZeneca to over 55s
Germany says Oxford/AstraZeneca should not be given to over 65s
Flu almost wiped out and at lowest level in 130 years
Switzerland delays approval of AstraZeneca and Johnson & Johnson covid-19 vaccines due to ‘insufficient data’
Covid-19 vaccine side effects world map
Pathogenic priming in older adults yet another concern with covid-19 vaccines
Top coronavirus official warns that second dose of covid vaccine tends to cause even worse side effects than first dose
CDC: Anaphylaxis rate with covid vax 10 times greater than for flu shots
Warning: mixing coronavirus vaccines
UK draws up plans to mix coronavirus vaccines
Helsinki Committee to declare Pfizer performing unauthorized human experiment in Israel
12,400 people in Israel tested positive for coronavirus after being injected with the Pfizer vaccine
Australian vaccine abandoned over false HIV positive results


You're going to tell me, with a straight face, that all of this ^^^ is lies? That the official EudraVigilance and VAERS report (found on the CDC's own website) of 200+ pages worth of anectotal info from front-line workers is all bullshit?


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

^ God do you think anyone is going to click on all that. Quantity does not equal quality. Tell me with a straight face you've actually checked all of those links.

I'm sure you'll accuse me of cherry picking but let's take the last link, funnily enough about a vaccine abandoned from my home country of Oz.

Australian Vaccine Abandoned



> *Australian vaccine abandoned over false HIV response*
> *A promising Australian candidate for a coronavirus vaccine has been abandoned after trial participants returned false HIV positive results.*
> Australia had previously agreed to buy 51 million doses of the vaccine being developed by Australian firm CSL and the University of Queensland (UQ).
> The government said orders of other vaccines would now fill the shortfall.
> ...


This is a great example of the system working with real checks and balances wouldn't you agree? A vaccine in development had unexpected results, while not dangerous would've taken too long to fix, so it was ditched. If your story instead said the vaccine still went ahead then you would have something.

An expert in the field educates the reader by advising 9 out of 10 even make it to the market, alluding to the amount of work done on these things as well as the rigorous testing they need to get approved. It's a fucking hard thing.

Surely you can see this particular case doesn't support your argument. It supports the credibility of the institute making a vaccine. I'm begging you to read and understand these sources you're posting.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pratchett said:


> Hunh. Now this Bee article I just saw makes sense:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, hadn't seen that article yet.



KYRA BATARA said:


> It's scary that people like this exist, and even scarier that they're put into positions of power in our society.


Throughout this pandemic I've always been leery of politicians in particular and the excessive politicization of the virus/vaccine. People like her raise all sorts of red flags.



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Obligatory:


Yeah, she is no good, that much is certain.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

yeahbaby! said:


> ^ God do you think anyone is going to click on all that. Quantity does not equal quality. Tell me with a straight face you've actually checked all of those links.


Yes, people will click on that if they seek the truth and want to consider new information. Clearly you don't, because you're still cherry-picking for the smallest thing while adding nothing, and can't seem to understand how a vaccine being recalled because it's spliced up parts is producing so-called HIV false positives in trial participants is concerning af. Let's just ignore the thousands of available anecdotes from victims, families and front-line workers because focusing on Australia's decision to not go forward with a vaccine linked to HIV really shows how great Big Pharma is...


More links, incase one day you feel like investigating beyond what the wonderful and honest MSM tells you:










33 doctors around the world issue dire warning, to not get the covid vaccine


What you have been told about Covid-19 is a lie! From 2017 to 2020 there has been "no significant spike" it deaths whatsoever! The Covid vaccine is not safe, long term ramifications far worse then short term! In an effort to combat Big Phar…




www.bitchute.com






200,000 FB comments flooded with people sharing their vaccine injury/death stories:






Sagacious News







sagaciousnewsnetwork.net






Frontline Workers Testimonials & VAERS Reports
*August 11th edition: Compilation of Injuries & Deaths Jan – Aug 2021
July 24th edition: Frontline Workers Testimonies_News Reports_VAERS data_24_July
July 14th edition: Frontline Workers Testimonies_News Reports_VAERS data_July 14 2021 (5)
June 4 edition:* Frontline Workers Testimonies_News Reports_VAERS data_11APR2021 (1)
*May 16th edition*: Frontline Workers Testimonies_News Reports_VAERS data_16May2021
Frontline Workers Testimonies_News Reports_VAERS data_May_1_2021 (1)
Frontline Workers Testimonies_News Reports_VAERS data_12APR2021
EARLIER VERSION:
Frontline Workers Testimonies & VAERs Reports_26MAR2021






Vaccine Deaths Archives - The COVID Blog®







thecovidblog.com





Official U.S. Government Stats on COVID Vaccines: 13,627 Deaths 2,826,646 Injuries 1,429 Fetal Deaths in Pregnant Women - Vaccine Impact












Dr Mike Yeadon


Support the Delingpod by becoming a patron: https://www.subscribestar.com/jamesdelingpole Dr Mike Yeadon, former CSO and VP, Allergy and Respiratory Research Head with Pfizer Global R&D and co-Founder




rumble.com












A message from Dr. Anne McCloskey (DELETED BY FACEBOOK)


This message from Dr. Anne McCloskey was recorded on the 21st August. It received over 120K views in less than 36 hours before Facebook removed it. Please share far and wide to help warn people about the dangers of these untested injections.




www.bitchute.com












ICU NURSE - ''You're being lied to about COVID.''


.




www.bitchute.com













Doctor’s Death After Covid Vaccine Is Being Investigated (Published 2021)


A Florida physician developed an unusual blood disorder shortly after he received the Pfizer vaccine. It is not yet known if the shot is linked to the illness.




www.nytimes.com












Mexican doctor hospitalized after receiving COVID-19 vaccine


Mexican authorities said they are studying the case of a 32-year-old female doctor who was hospitalized after receiving the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine.




www.reuters.com












75-year-old Israeli man dies 2 hours after getting Covid-19 vaccine


75-year-old from Beit Shean dies after getting Pfizer vaccine. Health Min.: Initial examination shows no link between death and vaccine.




www.israelnationalnews.com












88-year-old collapses and dies several hours after being vaccinated


Hospital confirms man was indeed vaccinated this afternoon, stressed 'he suffered from prolonged, complex, and severe background illnesses.'




www.israelnationalnews.com












WARNING: 3,150 Injuries in First Week of Illegal Experimental COVID Vaccines Among American Healthcare Workers! Pregnant Women Included


The first week of injecting American healthcare workers with the experimental illegal Pfizer mRNA vaccine has resulted in over 3000 of these healthcare workers reporting that they were injured to the extent that they could not continue on their jobs and perform normal activities, requiring care...




healthimpactnews.com









32-Year-Old Mexican Doctor Suffers Seizures and is Paralyzed After Receiving the Pfizer Experimental Vaccine - Vaccine Impact


The Mexican Press is reporting that a 32-year-old female doctor in Coahuila has suffered seizures and become paralyzed after receiving the Pfizer experimental COVID mRNA vaccine on December 30, 2020. Dr. Karla Cecilia Pérez Osorio reportedly was working as an internist at the General Hospital of...




vaccineimpact.com












Health worker in intensive care with severe reaction after Pfizer Covid vaccine


The unnamed healthcare - who had no prior history of allergies - suffered from shortness of breath, an increased heart rate and a rash. She is now in a stable condition




metro.co.uk












4 volunteers develop FACIAL PARALYSIS after taking Pfizer Covid-19 jab, prompting FDA to recommend ‘surveillance for cases’


Four trial participants who received the Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine experienced facial paralysis, according to the Food and Drug Administration. The FDA said the issue should be monitored as the jab becomes more widely available.




www.rt.com












WARNING: 3,150 Injuries in First Week of Illegal Experimental COVID Vaccines Among American Healthcare Workers! Pregnant Women Included


The first week of injecting American healthcare workers with the experimental illegal Pfizer mRNA vaccine has resulted in over 3000 of these healthcare workers reporting that they were injured to the extent that they could not continue on their jobs and perform normal activities, requiring care...




healthimpactnews.com












Miami doctor dies within weeks of receiving Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine


Miami obstetrician Gregory Michael, 56, died after a catastrophic reaction to the Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine his wife claims, DailyMail.com can reveal. He received the vaccine on December 18.




www.dailymail.co.uk












Investigation launched as 2 people die in Norway nursing home days after receiving Pfizer’s Covid-19 vaccine


The Norwegian Medicines Agency has announced that two nursing home residents passed away days after receiving the Pfizer-BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine, and that an investigation has been launched into the deaths.




www.rt.com












Hundreds Sent to Emergency Room After Getting COVID-19 Vaccines


Over 1,000 people injected with a new COVID-19 vaccine have experienced an adverse event, with hundreds being taken ...




www.theepochtimes.com












U.S. officials report more severe allergic reactions to COVID-19 vaccines


The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) said on Wednesday it is carefully monitoring allergic reactions to the coronavirus vaccines from Pfizer Inc and Moderna Inc and urged individuals who had a serious reaction not to get the second dose.




www.reuters.com












21 people experienced anaphylaxis after receiving Pfizer's vaccine


A new CDC report revealed 21 people out of 1.9 million suffered anaphylaxis after getting the first dose of Pfizer-BioNTech's coronavirus vaccine between December 14 and 23.



www.dailymail.co.uk












447 reported adverse effects after Covid-19 vaccination, 3 hospitalised: Govt


The health ministry also lauded vaccinators for ensuring that India inoculated more people compared to other countries on the first day of its vaccination.




www.hindustantimes.com












UP hospital worker dies day after coronavirus vaccine shot


A hospital worker in Uttar Pradesh's Moradabad died day after receiving a coronavirus vaccine shot. The district CMO confirmed the death of the hospital worker, saying the reason for his death was heart attack.




www.indiatoday.in












Italian Doctor takes Vaxx and drops dead from heart attack


Mauro Valeriano D’Auria, a gastroenterologist dropped dead from a heart attack while playing Tennis. He was in the prime of life, in perfect health. He had boasted on his FaceBook page that he had taken the Vaccine for Covid-19 and that it was perfectly safe. He practiced medicine at the Umberto...




www.fromrome.info












Nine health workers have died in vaccine rollout. India must disclose status of probe into each case


The government has stated that the deaths were not due to the vaccine but has not revealed who made that determination and the details of the investigation.




scroll.in














C19 VAX REACTIONS


We are a large and ever growing group of Americans who were previously healthy and have been seriously injured by the COVID vaccines.



www.c19vaxreactions.com









https://www.fda.gov/media/143557/download



FDA Safety Surveillance of COVID-19 Vaccines :
DRAFT Working list of possible adverse event outcomes
*Subject to change*

Guillain-Barré syndrome
Acute disseminated encephalomyelitis
Transverse myelitis
Encephalitis/myelitis/encephalomyelitis/
meningoencephalitis/meningitis/
encepholapathy

Convulsions/seizures
Stroke
Narcolepsy and cataplexy
Anaphylaxis
Acute myocardial infarction
Myocarditis/pericarditis
Autoimmune disease
Deaths
Pregnancy and birth outcomes
Other acute demyelinating diseases
Non-anaphylactic allergic reactions
Thrombocytopenia
Disseminated intravascular coagulation
Venous thromboembolism
Arthritis and arthralgia/joint pain
Kawasaki disease
Multisystem Inflammatory Syndrome
in Children
- Vaccine enhanced disease



and here's something else from the UK Government themselves:


"The UK Government have released their twenty-ninth report highlighting adverse reactions to the Covid-19 injections that have occurred since the roll-out began on the 8th December 2020, and the shocking increase in the number of nervous system disorders is frightening.

The U.K. Governments report (which you can find here) has collated data inputted up to the 11th August via the MHRA Yellow Card Scheme. Our earliest analysis of the data which we brought you back at the beginning of February showed that there had been 49,472 adverse reactions to the Pfizer vaccine, and 21,032 adverse reactions to the Oxford vaccine up to the 24th January 2021, with a rate of 1 in every 333 people receiving the jab suffering a serious adverse reaction.

Since then the number of reported adverse reactions to the Pfizer vaccine has increased to 293,779 as of the 11th August. The AstraZeneca jab has fared much worse though, with the total number of adverse reactions now standing at 813,622. There have also been 41,274 adverse reactions to the Moderna jab of which 2 million doses have been administered, and 3,093 adverse reactions reported where the brand of vaccine was not specified."



https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1018450/Pfizer.pdf





****


If you somehow think that these vaccines are undisputedly safe and should be mandated in the face of all this evidence, then you're lost.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Yes, people will click on that if they seek the truth and want to consider new information. Clearly you don't, because you're still cherry-picking for the smallest thing while adding nothing, and can't seem to understand how a vaccine being recalled because it's spliced up parts is producing so-called HIV false positives in trial participants is concerning af. Let's just ignore the thousands of available anecdotes from victims, families and front-line workers because focusing on Australia's decision to not go forward with a vaccine linked to HIV really shows how great Big Pharma is...
> 
> If you somehow think that these vaccines are undisputedly safe and should be mandated in the face of all this evidence, then you're lost.


Jesus Christ I've debunked several of your amazing sources now and you're still doubling down? 

You accuse me again of cherry picking for the smallest thing *BUT THESE ARE LINKS THAT YOU POSTED. THE RESPONSIBILITY FOR THEM LIES WITH YOU AND NO ONE ELSE.* Are you really just thick or your ego doesn't allow you to man up and take the L?

Regarding the article a vaccine was *ABANDONED, NOT RECALLED* because of unexpected results:

That's a good thing that shows the standards in place in testing and trialing potential vaccines. *THEY DID NOT APPROVE THE VACCINE WITH THE HIV FALSE POSITIVE. IT WAS NOT RECALLED, IT WAS NEVER RELEASED. IT WAS IN STAGE ONE TRIALS. READ THAT AGAIN SO YOU UNDERTAND. *

In fact 90% of vaccines never make it to fruition because of how fucking hard it is to make an effective one in the first place, a fact that again further supports the level of checks and balances in place by the official bodies that are working on vaccines. *THEREFORE, PLENTY OF VACCINE CANDIDATES HAVE POTENTIAL ISSUES IN DEVELOPMENT BECAUSE IT'S COMPLEX MEDICAL SCIENCE AND THE SYSTEM IS WORKING IN PREVENTING ANYTHING BUT THE SMALL NUMBER OF EFFECTIVE ONES ON TO THE MARKET. THAT IS THE NATURE OF SCIENCE - TRIAL AND ERROR. IT'S FUCKING HARD. THIS WAS AN ERROR SO IT DIDN'T EVEN MAKE IT OUT OF THE FIRST TRIAL. IT NEVER HURT ANYONE.*

Considering the above shows official bodies are doing their job effectively and this problematic vaccine candidate *THAT WASN'T EVEN HARMFUL TO PEOPLE* was never released *DOES NOT SUPPORT YOUR ARGUMENT, SO WHY DID YOU POST IT AS IF IT DID? 

PUTTING YOUR OTHER SOURCES ASIDE, WILL YOU ADMIT THIS PARTICULAR RESOURCE WE'VE BEEN DISCUSSING DOES NOT SUPPORT YOUR OVERALL ARGUMENT?*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

yeahbaby! said:


> Jesus Christ I've debunked several of your amazing sources now and you're still doubling down?
> 
> You accuse me again of cherry picking for the smallest thing *BUT THESE ARE LINKS THAT YOU POSTED. THE RESPONSIBILITY FOR THEM LIES WITH YOU AND NO ONE ELSE.* Are you really just thick or your ego doesn't allow you to man up and take the L?
> 
> ...


You've debunked nothing. You're stuck on an article talking about a vaccine causing HIV false positives as if it's the only thing that I posted - - and one of the very few on the list that isn't about vax-related injuries and deaths (unless those people actually caught HIV which I'm not claiming is the case) . It should be concerning to anyone that any of these vaccines would produce such things. It might not've made market (yes, wasn't recalled) but it was initially designed with spliced substances that resulted in testing trial participants with HIV. I don't know if they were actual false positives or not, but ether way it,'s concerning af and makes one wonder what goes into this shit.

Now will you address the thousands of anectodes online of severe injuries and deaths from the vaccines that WERE approved and underwent supposed rigorous testing? Its all there in your face for you to see. I've posted more than enough information to hit my point home. Do you still want to keep your rose-tinted glasses on and prefer sticking to that one article at the very bottom of the list (which doesn't debunk the argument at all), or are you willing to admit that vaccines aren't as safe as the MSM makes them out to be-- and that mandating them while Big Pharma has legal immunity is wrong, inhumane and completely reckless?
.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Fauci: Boosters Are for Keeping People Healthy, Not Alive*

A week after FDA and CDC advisory committees clashed on the nuances of when and whether to recommend COVID-19 booster shots, Anthony Fauci told my colleague Ed Yong that he still believes third doses of the mRNA vaccines are crucial, suggesting once again that they will eventually be part of a standard regimen.

[...]

As those committees deliberated, the experts considered qualitative evidence on the shots’ safety and efficacy, but also kept getting stuck on two larger conceptual questions. First: What, exactly, is the point of offering third shots? Skeptics of large-scale boosting argue that the COVID-19 vaccines were designed to prevent severe hospitalization and death, while third shots seem more likely to offer (temporary) protection against infection and mild disease. In their view, boosting wouldn’t offer any meaningful gains. _*“I reject that,”*_ Fauci, who serves as Joe Biden’s chief medical adviser and the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Disease, said at The Atlantic Festival today. _*“I think we should be preventing people from getting sick from COVID even if they don’t wind up in the hospital.”*_

The second big question that tripped up the experts: Are third shots of an mRNA vaccine really boosters to remind our immune systems how to fight off the enemy, or are they essential for everyone to reach full protection? Put another way, can you be “fully vaccinated” without one? Fauci has previously suggested that third shots could become common practice, and today took an even stronger tack: _*“It is likely, for a real complete regimen, that you would need at least a third dose.”*_

[...]

_*"Having said that, I’ve made it clear that my opinion has always been that I believe that a third-shot booster for a two-dose mRNA [vaccine] should ultimately and will ultimately be the proper, complete regimen. The vaccine is very successful. The durability of it is something that’s a subject of considerable discussion and sometimes debate."*_

Source: The Atlantic

...

Fauci here seems to be going beyond what the CDC and even The WHO have stated recently with regards to boosters.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Bleak data coming out of the U.K. . . .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441220719577157637
The data shows the vaccinated are now making up the bulk majority of COVID deaths in the U.K. -- around 75%. Note that this figure is actually higher than the percentage of the public that is vaccinated. Perhaps even more worrying? The COVID fatality rate for those double vaccinated is *more than double* that of those non-vaccinated.

And while all of this is going on, we're seeing vaccination coercion getting more and more intense. Potentially millions of people losing their livelihood over vaccines, and now they're being aggressively pushed on children who are at practically zero risk from COVID-19. Absolutely chilling.

Oh, and those of you who thought you were "fully vaxxed" might want to guess again. They're pushing even more shots on you.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443361790516154370


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WrestleFAQ said:


> COVID deaths per million people are exploding across the world since the launch of the vaccines last December:


That graph is showing cumulative deaths. In a cumulative graph the lines will naturally keep going up so you can't use it to show that _"COVID deaths per million people are exploding across the world"_. A more accurate graph would be this one using the 7-day rolling average which shows a noticeable decline on deaths after the introduction of the vaccines in December/January...










Source: https://ourworldindata.org/covid-deaths


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Also to note many countries started opening up after vaccines became available so there was less physical distancing and masks mandates became less strict over time which led to an explosion of cases.

I think the double shots cases in Britain need to be scrutinized on how many more of them were older, and when did they complete the second dose. They could have completed vaccination earlier in the year and the protection have become weaker and not as effective against new variants.

Just take the shots to reduce the stress on hospitals dealing with covid cases instead of rooting for the virus to beat the vaccines to win an ideological argument.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

yeahbaby! said:


> It's been widely shown already people don't respond to celebrities or public officials telling them what to do. Tried with vaccinations and it didn't work at all. People already have a world of celebrities already touting healthy lifestyle and exercise programs.


Quite the opposite, it HAS been widely shown that the public can be swayed by celebs end beloved entertainment figures. This is dumbest fucking rationalization I have ever heard.

Celebrity endorsements play a huge role in branding and in politics. It is precisely why both political parties trot them out whenever they fucking can. It is why Joe Biden and his team tapped *Cardi B* for an hour long campaign commercial. It is why *Steph Curry* and *Kim Kardashian* are tapped to interview Fauci and help deliver pro-vaccine endorsements. They know they can use these celebs to help sell their platforms to millions of people that otherwise wouldn't be paying attention. It's also why they are so desperate to vilify any popular celeb that chooses to spread a different message.

And it works, CLEARLY it works.



yeahbaby! said:


> Dealing with COVID is a completely different thing to deal with than Obesity. A child could see this but you cannot.


This post right here exposes your whole charade.

Dealing with obesity is a proven factor in dealing with Covid. If you are slim and in good health then there is an extremely high likelihood that you will only suffer from mild to severe flu symptoms at worst. This isn't a guess, this is what the numbers have said. Ridding the country of obesity overnight would not get rid of Covid but it would definitely play a huge factor in reducing the number of people who became gravely ill or worse. If you guys spent even half the amount of energy promoting healthy living as you do promoting needles, you might have fooled me for a second into thinking that you actually cared about saving lives.

If they can spend billions to advertise the vaccines in between every commercial break then they can advertise healthy living. But of course we know that's never going to happen. Shit it would be really nice if Fauci went on TV just once and spoke about the dangers of being obese during a pandemic, but hey according to you that would just a be a huge waste of time. 😐



yeahbaby! said:


> Again with this "nobody on your side" childish business as well. It seems you're more keen on projecting ideas of some sinister "endgame" on people who disagree with you rather than doing anything positive.


Well you want to inject people with needles without their permission, and you want people to lose their jobs, and you want people to be barred from restaurants and stores. Even though we have *proven scientific data* that the vaccine wears off over time and that natural immunity for those previously exposed provides much greater protection. So now you guys are trying to enforce your will onto others and you do not even have the science on your side. You just want needles in arms because that is what your government and media overlords have told you to repeat, and like any good mark you are not above repeating a stupid catchphrase.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I have not the time to check all the above links, so I picked one by random:



> Eric Clapton feared he would 'never play again' after 'disastrous' time with vaccine (article - latimes.com)


I read the article. Not sure it is a trustable source, just telling what it says:

Eric got AZ
He got health problems for 10 days then.
He declined a second shot.
He said with his medical precondition he should have not got vaccinated anyway, but he was convinced by "propaganda".
He is alive and happy.

Having problems in the first days after a vaccine-shot can happen. I know several people, who had similar problems with the flu-vaccacine and couldn't leave that bed for a few days. That is nothing to worry about. One should talk to his doctor, before getting any vaccacine or any drugs, if one is not 100% sure. Knowing you have preconditions and taking a vaccacine or drug, because you saw a commercial ... strange idea. So in my opinion that line from the list proofs nothing. 

Good luck with the discussion!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ger said:


> .
> 
> Good luck with the discussion!!


I need to ask, purely out of curiosity. Not even looking to get confrontational/hostile about it with you:

Do you think that the vaccines are safe? Do you think that it's right for the Government to mandate them while Big Pharma has legal immunity against potential adverse effects? If so, then would you stubbornly brush off evidence pointing to the contrary or would you genuinely consider it for your conclusion-making?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Bleak data coming out of the U.K. . . .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441220719577157637
> ...


That's because the over 70s - the people who you antivaxxers never tire of telling us are the only ones at serious risk of dying of Covid to begin with - are vaccinated. They took it up at a ratio of 9:1 by *March*. The people who refuse are overhelmingly much younger people, i.e. people whose risk of dying is thousands of times lower to begin with.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

KYRA BATARA said:


> I need to ask, purely out of curiosity. Not even looking to get confrontational/hostile about it with you:
> 
> Do you think that the vaccines are safe? Do you think that it's right for the Government to mandate them while Big Pharma has legal immunity against potential adverse effects? If so, then would you stubbornly brush off evidence pointing to the contrary or would you genuinely consider it for your conclusion-making?


You bring many dífferent themes up at once. I am aware of, that is a standard move to impress people. But let's stay on your discussion style here: above you mass-posted a list of points into the thread, which shall be a reasoning/evidence for why vaccacine is bad. Ofc nobody won't check them all, people got a live.
So I just took one point out of it and like you see above, I was not impressed. You cannot make that go away, by overrunning me with multiple themes now, which I need one hour to answer on, what I am not willing to do. Maybe I was just lucky with the random point and it was the only weak one you had, but maybe 50% or even 100% are no evidence. Quality over quantity! If you had defended the choosen point above, which is your own argument here, it had be interesting. The moment you throwed these question at me instead, you made the masses of points look weak and sabotaged your own arguments.

I still answer your first question: not all existing vaccacines are in general 100% safe. They never will be. Do I think that is a reason to decline all vaccacines at any time? Nope, because there is always a cost-benefit for the individual AND the society! Good night.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ger said:


> You bring many dífferent themes up at once. I am aware of, that is a standard move to impress people. But let's stay on your discussion style here: above you mass-posted a list of points into the thread, which shall be a reasoning/evidence for why vaccacine is bad. Ofc nobody won't check them all, people got a live.
> So I just took one point out of it and like you see above, I was not impressed. You cannot make that go away, by overrunning me with multiple themes now, which I need one hour to answer on, what I am not willing to do. Maybe I was just lucky with the random point and it was the only weak one you had, but maybe 50% or even 100% are no evidence. Quality over quantity! If you had defended the choosen point above, which is your own argument here, it had be interesting. The moment you throwed these question at me instead, you made the masses of points look weak and sabotaged your own arguments.
> 
> I still answer your first question: not all existing vaccacines are in general 100% safe. They never will be. Do I think that is a reason to decline all vaccacines at any time? Nope, because there is always a cost-benefit for the individual AND the society! Good night.


I see...

I appreciate the reply.


As for the point about Clapton, yes it's possible that him suffering after taking the vaccine is unrelated, but I think it's unlikely because of the timing. Possible? Yes, but given the huge amount of testimonies and anecdotes of people getting injured and dying hours/days after taking the jab makes this case worth considering. It's also a celebrity so naturally gets a lot of attention. Feel free to refer to the other links whenever you want. The description for each link is noted in the post, so if you're genuinely seeking the truth by considering all of the existing evidence at your disposal, then I made it easy for you. If you want to pick and choose the links that are that appear to be the least conclusive then have at it, but I don't know what good that'll do. There' s tons of anecdotes from victims, their families and front-line workers there. Some of the links bring you to a collection of anecdotes.

And btw, I'm not saying that _every single_ anecdote correctly tie their symptoms to the vaccine, but the amount of them is eye-opening. What it proves, collectively, if that the vaccine is associated with a great amount of injuries and deaths. Reviewing every individual case on its own merits is fair and should be encouraged, but the number of them is at the very least concerning AF and leads one to question how these things are being mandated on the population.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> Also to note many countries started opening up after vaccines became available so there was less physical distancing and masks mandates became less strict over time which led to an explosion of cases.
> 
> I think the double shots cases in Britain need to be scrutinized on how many more of them were older, and when did they complete the second dose. They could have completed vaccination earlier in the year and the protection have become weaker and not as effective against new variants.
> 
> *Just take the shots to reduce the stress on hospitals dealing with covid cases instead of rooting for the virus to beat the vaccines to win an ideological argument.*


If we were all truly concerned about each other's safety, and we were truly concerned with reducing the stress on our hospitals... then we wouldn't just be preaching the wonders of vaccines and masks, we would also be preaching the wonders of healthy living and healthy weight loss. And yet we aren't, so something isn't right.

I highly doubt you would ever try and bully someone into eating less bacon cheeseburgers the way you want to bully someone into sticking a needle in their arm.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> You've debunked nothing. You're stuck on an article talking about a vaccine causing HIV false positives as if it's the only thing that I posted - - *and one of the very few on the list that isn't about vax-related injuries and deaths (unless those people actually caught HIV which I'm not claiming is the case) .* It should be concerning to anyone that any of these vaccines would produce such things. It might not've made market (yes, wasn't recalled) but it was initially designed with spliced substances that resulted in testing trial participants with HIV. *I don't know if they were actual false positives or not, but ether way it,'s concerning af and makes one wonder what goes into this shit.*
> 
> Now will you address the thousands of anectodes online of severe injuries and deaths from the vaccines that WERE approved and underwent supposed rigorous testing? Its all there in your face for you to see. I've posted more than enough information to hit my point home. Do you still want to keep your rose-tinted glasses on and prefer sticking to that one article at the very bottom of the list (which doesn't debunk the argument at all), or are you willing to admit that vaccines aren't as safe as the MSM makes them out to be-- and that mandating them while Big Pharma has legal immunity is wrong, inhumane and completely reckless?


The reason I took you up on your original thing posting dozens of links is it doesn't appear you've read them all, or if you have, understood them all. My reasoning is, *if the article we were talking about didn't support your argument pushing the dangers of vaccines then why on earth post it?* You got close to concession that it didn't support you in your reply but only close. By the way - *they were indeed false positives and your own source explicitly stated it, along with stating the whole thing was completely harmless to any subjects involved. *Maybe we should just leave this particular example of this article here because we're not getting anywhere and you can have the last word if you want.

Regarding your other sources come on man, do you honestly think anyone in here is going to read all of the dozens you posted? That's great if they are but I don't have the time. 

I've looked at the VAERS database containing the anecdotes, it is very extensive yes and I certainly wouldn't discount people's bad experiences involving sickness and death. They deserve to be heard of course and validated. However lets look at what's on the site about the limitations of what's submitted:



> *Guide to Interpreting VAERS Data*
> *Evaluating VAERS Data*
> 
> *When evaluating data from VAERS, it is important to note that for any reported event, no cause-and-effect relationship has been established.* Reports of all possible associations between vaccines and adverse events (possible side effects) are filed in VAERS. *Therefore, VAERS collects data on any adverse event following vaccination, be it coincidental or truly caused by a vaccine. The report of an adverse event to VAERS is not documentation that a vaccine caused the event.*
> ...


Anecdotal evidence only goes so far in terms of credibility. You simply cannot make conclusions based on submissions to a website when taking the above limitations in to account.

Am I saying covid vaccines are 100% safe? No of course not that's impossible. Should we force it on people? Hell no of course not. Do I believe people have been swindled away from trusting vaccines by dodgy information with no credibility? Yes.

Are the effects of getting COVID more dangerous and life threatening than those of getting a vaccine? Yes I absolutely believe that which is why I'm pro-vaccine. 

For me this will be my last back and forth with you so go ahead and have the last word if you want.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

yeahbaby! said:


> The reason I took you up on your original thing posting dozens of links is it doesn't appear you've read them all, or if you have, understood them all. My reasoning is, *if the article we were talking about didn't support your argument pushing the dangers of vaccines then why on earth post it?* You got close to concession that it didn't support you in your reply but only close. By the way - *they were indeed false positives and your own source explicitly stated it, along with stating the whole thing was completely harmless to any subjects involved. *Maybe we should just leave this particular example of this article here because we're not getting anywhere and you can have the last word if you want.
> 
> Regarding your other sources come on man, do you honestly think anyone in here is going to read all of the dozens you posted? That's great if they are but I don't have the time.
> 
> ...



Look, there's a visible description to each link posted. The ones related to vaccine deaths and injuries are clear to see, and they're _overwhelmingly_ the content in the collection of links. Yes there's a few links that aren't anecdotal in nature, but I think are worth looking at nonetheless.

The point is this: There's a massive amount of anecdotal information out there. Is every single case rightfully linked to the vaccine? More than likely not, but the sheer amount of them raise eyebrows. All I'm doing is providing the information for people to see, and hopefully it helps them form their own conclusions regardless of the side that they stand.

I'm glad to hear that you're against forced vaccinations. It boggles my mind that some people are for it.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

This is an actual political ad and also a pretty decent example of unintentional comedy.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> This is an actual political ad and also a pretty decent example of unintentional comedy.


Looks like it backfired too -- if you go by the comments and like/dislike ratio.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> If we were all truly concerned about each other's safety, and we were truly concerned with reducing the stress on our hospitals... then we wouldn't just be preaching the wonders of vaccines and masks, we would also be preaching the wonders of healthy living and healthy weight loss. And yet we aren't, so something isn't right.
> 
> I highly doubt you would ever try and bully someone into eating less bacon cheeseburgers the way you want to bully someone into sticking a needle in their arm.


But we do bully them into improving their lifestyle...The difference is they don't pass their obesity via the air like this virus does during the pandemic so there is less justification for harsher measures.

I love the lack of selfawareness you have that you just compared anti-vaxxers/anti-maskers baby brain thinking with obese people that cry about fat-shaming when they are criticized. And think that was some Gotcha winning comment.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> But we do bully them into improving their lifestyle...The difference is they don't pass their obesity via the air like this virus does during the pandemic so there is less justification for harsher measures.
> 
> I love the lack of selfawareness you have that you just compared anti-vaxxers/anti-maskers baby brain thinking with obese people that cry about fat-shaming when they are criticized. And think that was some Gotcha winning comment.


It absolutely is a gotcha moment, because it exposes your entire argument as a farce and also exposes you as a huge hypocrite. You are putting all of your energy into vaccines but when it comes to actually causing hospitalizations you are totally ignoring the other half of the equation, which is pre-existing health. 

You insist that your primary concern is reducing the stress that we put on our health system, yet you show zero interest in entertaining a solution that would do just that. I can only presume because you gain nothing from it politically and it doesn't allow you to shame the people you want to shame.

Like I said if you were really concerned with everyone doing their part, you wouldn't just be preaching the wonders of the vaccine... you would be preaching the wonders of a nutritious diet. But you aren't... and we all know why.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Driver79 said:


> If we were all truly concerned about each other's safety, and we were truly concerned with reducing the stress on our hospitals... then we wouldn't just be preaching the wonders of vaccines and masks, we would also be preaching the wonders of healthy living and healthy weight loss. And yet we aren't, so something isn't right.
> 
> I highly doubt you would ever try and bully someone into eating less bacon cheeseburgers the way you want to bully someone into sticking a needle in their arm.


I'm afraid it's not as simple as that.

Bacon cheeseburgers make no odds as far as healthcare capacity is concerned. If you drop the cheeseburgers you might need less healthcare when you're 60, but you're more likely to make it to 70, 80, 90, ages when you'll need more healthcare, not less. If you drop dead of a heart attack at 60, that's great as far as the hospitals are concerned, more capacity.

This is why hardly any countries have banned smoking, the sooner you die, the better as far as healthcare is concerned.

The worst thing for a hospital system is an avalanche of cases that totally overwhelms capacity meaning they have to turn people away.

The second worst thing would be everyone living to a ripe old age where they need hip replacements, medication, dementia care, wheelchairs, round the clock care etc. *Massive *costs. 

Get your vaccine, then go out and eat your bacon cheeseburgers and have a cigarette. Live fast, die young, do it for the healthcare system.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Nothing Finer said:


> I'm afraid it's not as simple as that.
> 
> *Bacon cheeseburgers make no odds as far as healthcare capacity is concerned.* If you drop the cheeseburgers you might need less healthcare when you're 60, but you're more likely to make it to 70, 80, 90, ages when you'll need more healthcare, not less. If you drop dead of a heart attack at 60, that's great as far as the hospitals are concerned, more capacity.


This is disinformation.









CDC study finds about 78% of people hospitalized for Covid were overweight or obese


An overwhelming majority of people who have been hospitalized, needed a ventilator or died from Covid-19 have been overweight or obese, the CDC said.




www.cnbc.com





^ CDC links *78%* of all Covid hospitalizations with obesity, facts.

If you truly cared about reducing hospital capacity, you should absolutely be trying to convince people to eat less cheeseburgers.



Nothing Finer said:


> Get your vaccine, then go out and eat your bacon cheeseburgers and have a cigarette. Live fast, die young, do it for the healthcare system.


This is also disinformation.

A healthy, slim person of a certain demographic is highly unlikely to become gravely ill as a result of Covid whether they are vaccinated or not. Therefore theoretically if someone were obese and we were in the middle of a Covid pandemic, that person could be better served losing 100 pounds than they would just getting a vaccine. If anything you do that person a huge disservice by pushing only the vaccine and lulling them to a false sense of security.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> It absolutely is a gotcha moment, because it exposes your entire argument as a farce and also exposes you as a huge hypocrite. You are putting all of your energy into vaccines but when it comes to actually causing hospitalizations you are totally ignoring the other half of the equation, which is pre-existing health.
> 
> You insist that your primary concern is reducing the stress that we put on our health system, yet you show zero interest in entertaining a solution that would do just that. I can only presume because you gain nothing from it politically and it doesn't allow you to shame the people you want to shame.
> 
> Like I said if you were really concerned with everyone doing their part, you wouldn't just be preaching the wonders of the vaccine... you would be preaching the wonders of a nutritious diet. But you aren't... and we all know why.


Nah it is only a gotcha moment if you are dumb, ignorant and with a lack of critical thinking and being entirely disingenuous.

You are proposing a silly, harder to enforce solution compared to the much easier solution of getting those who can be vaccinated to get vaccinated.

Remember when Michelle Obama tried to enforce a healthier diet in schools in America and half you lot over there freaked out over it?



Nothing Finer said:


> I'm afraid it's not as simple as that.
> 
> Bacon cheeseburgers make no odds as far as healthcare capacity is concerned. If you drop the cheeseburgers you might need less healthcare when you're 60, but you're more likely to make it to 70, 80, 90, ages when you'll need more healthcare, not less. If you drop dead of a heart attack at 60, that's great as far as the hospitals are concerned, more capacity.
> 
> ...


Actually no. A couple of countries tried to ban smoking but got push back by big tabacco. Many countries nowadays mandate warnings and scary pictures on cigarettes packs to attempt to get smokers to quit. Ads for cigarettes have been banned too. Smokers are restricted to only a few places where they can smoke publicly in most countries instead of sharing the same space as non-smokers. As for bacon cheeseburgers, fast food ads also have restrictions on pushing kids meals to deter children getting hooked early.

The best thing for hospitals is promoting of elective procedures that earns them more profit at less costs and less capacity required. But they can't do that during an airborne pandemic without compromising the safety of those patients and be liable to damages.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> Nah it is only a gotcha moment if you are dumb, ignorant and with a lack of critical thinking and being entirely disingenuous.
> 
> *You are proposing a silly, harder to enforce solution compared to the much easier solution of getting those who can be vaccinated to get vaccinated.*
> 
> Remember when Michelle Obama tried to enforce a healthier diet in schools in America and half you lot over there freaked out over it?


Every fucking commercial break there is some celebrity or some person in a fucking lab coat telling me to stick a needle in my arm. Don't tell me it would be impossible to spread conscious health awareness especially if you're going to also tell me how imperative it is for us to be healthier and to reduce the stress on hospitals. It can absolutely be done. Fauci and the MSM machine could get a hashtag trending in a fucking nanosecond if they wanted.

Here's what's also interesting. Last year when people thought that Evil Drumph was going to be the face of the vaccine, all anyone had to do was simply say that they didn't trust the president and that was good enough reason for them to be skeptical. This was the excuse given by Joe Biden, Kamala Harris, Andrew Cuomo, Joy Reid, Chris Hayes... not to mention a fucking gaggle of blue checkmarks... and nobody shamed them for it.

But now that the shoe is on the other foot, and there are people that don't trust the _current_ administration, now all of a sudden it's become morally unacceptable to question the vaccine's effectiveness. And of course we both know that if Evil Drumph were still president and you had people who were legitimately uncomfortable with taking the vaccine as a result, you would not be saying a god damn thing.

It's truly amazing that you think asking someone to stick a needle into their arm when they aren't comfortable is somehow LESS intrusive than asking someone to cut back on the cheeseburgers. Especially when there is new information coming out that the vaccines are becoming less and less effective and they they are probably going to need to inject themselves twice a year for an indefinite amount of time. Yea... that's not much to ask I guess. 😐

Give me a fucking break. You guys are a bunch of clowns. Has nothing to do with science. You're not fooling anybody.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> Every fucking commercial break there is some celebrity or some person in a fucking lab coat telling me to stick a needle in my arm. Don't tell me it would be impossible to spread conscious health awareness especially if you're going to also tell me how imperative it is for us to be healthier and to reduce the stress on hospitals. It can absolutely be done. Fauci and the MSM machine could get a hashtag trending in a fucking nanosecond if they wanted.
> 
> Here's what's also interesting. Last year when people thought that Evil Drumph was going to be the face of the vaccine, all anyone had to do was simply say that they didn't trust the president and that was good enough reason for them to be skeptical. This was the excuse given by Joe Biden, Kamala Harris, Andrew Cuomo, Joy Reid, Chris Hayes... not to mention a fucking gaggle of blue checkmarks... and nobody shamed them for it.
> 
> ...


Wait...you are thinking the comparison is doing ads to spread different type of message? And not thinking how much easier to implement the solutions are? And think this is a legit gotcha?

The difference between then and now is we have a more than billion doses administrated worldwide. While the former president was cutting lots of red tape to push for approval while promoting fake miracle cures like hydroxychloroquine.

It isn't about being more intrusive or not. It is about whether it is easier to get people to spare some time twice in 3 weeks to get 2 doses of vaccines, completely free of charge, or getting people to adopt a healthier lifestyle due to covid. You thinking the later is more effective while supporting the camp that has been whining non-stop since the start of the pandemic when asked to change is rich and downright disingenuous.

Such disingenuity yet again by you thinking all it takes is getting people to cut back on cheeseburgers can help as much as getting the vaccines to reduce stress on hospitals. Playing roulette with the people around here just to win an ideological argument. That's how low spreader of misinformation like you have reached.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Looks like it backfired too -- if you go by the comments and like/dislike ratio.


When you misrepresent a person and deliberately take him out of context isn't the usual intention to malign the individual?

Do you know anything about the lockdowns happening in east Australia? I only know from the videos. I'm trying not to assume anything.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> This is an actual political ad and also a pretty decent example of unintentional comedy.


Oh my god is politics over there really that far gone ads like these are serious? How many people are actually taken in by this trash?

Terrible ad. Complete mixed messaging. It's quite depressing to see such negative ad campaigning, but it's so prevalent because it tends to work.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> Oh my god is politics over there really that far gone ads like these are serious? How many people are actually taken in by this trash?
> 
> Terrible ad. Complete mixed messaging. It's quite depressing to see such negative ad campaigning, but it's so prevalent because it tends to work.


Whoever approved of the ad, paid for it and produced it must have zero respect for the people he is trying to appeal to.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Daily pill to treat COVID could be just months away *
The top contender is a medication from Merck & Co.

[...]

At least three promising antivirals for COVID are being tested in clinical trials, with results expected as soon as late fall or winter, said Carl Dieffenbach, director of the Division of AIDS at the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, who is overseeing antiviral development.

_“I think that we will have answers as to what these pills are capable of within the next several months,”_ Dieffenbach said.

The top contender is a medication from Merck & Co. and Ridgeback Biotherapeutics called molnupiravir, Dieffenbach said. This is the product being tested in the Kellys’ Seattle trial. Two others include a candidate from Pfizer, known as PF-07321332, and AT-527, an antiviral produced by Roche and Atea Pharmaceuticals.

They work by interfering with the virus’s ability to replicate in human cells. In the case of molnupiravir, the enzyme that copies the viral genetic material is forced to make so many mistakes that the virus can’t reproduce. That, in turn, reduces the patient’s viral load, shortening infection time and preventing the kind of dangerous immune response that can cause serious illness or death.

So far, only one antiviral drug, remdesivir, has been approved to treat covid. But it is given intravenously to patients ill enough to be hospitalized, and is not intended for early, widespread use. By contrast, the top contenders under study can be packaged as pills.

[...]

If the antiviral pills prove effective, the next challenge will be ramping up a distribution system that can rush them to people as soon as they test positive. Griffin said it will take something akin to the program set up last year by UnitedHealthcare, which sped Tamiflu kits to 200,000 at-risk patients enrolled in the insurer’s Medicare Advantage plans.

Merck officials predicted the company could produce more than 10 million courses of therapy by the end of the year. Atea and Pfizer have not released similar estimates.

Source: ABC News


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> The difference between then and now is we have a more than billion doses administrated worldwide. While the former president was cutting lots of red tape to push for approval while promoting fake miracle cures like hydroxychloroquine.


This is fucking beautiful, it really is. I pointed out your hypocrisy and this right here shows that you won't even deny it. As predicted, your entire fucking stance on this subject is shaped by anti-Trumpism.

It didn't take billions of doses to be administered for you guys to change your tune, it only took 3 months. Democrats were undermining confidence in the vaccine and crying Trump literally all the way up until *Oct 2020* leading into the election, and then magically around *Jan 2021* when it came time to actually distribute them you guys turned babyface on them.

In other words, according to you, it was *perfectly fine *to be skeptical of the vaccine when Evil Drumph was the president... but now that Sweet Ole' Grandpa Joe is president, there's nothing to fear anymore. Even though it is the exact same vaccine. 

You don't even have to waste your time with facts and data anymore because we have gotten the root of your argument. Your entire argument now boils down to... *"People shouldn't be skeptical of the vaccine because unlike before they can trust the guy in charge now."*












🤡🤡🤡


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> *Daily pill to treat COVID could be just months away *
> The top contender is a medication from Merck & Co.
> 
> [...]
> ...


I have suspicions that molnupiravir is going to be offered up as a compromise treatment for people not wanting the vaccine. There are some early trials that had questionable results and leave me somewhat concerned. I need to spend more time looking into this.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

KYRA BATARA said:


> I see...
> 
> I appreciate the reply.


Good.



KYRA BATARA said:


> As for the point about Clapton, yes it's possible that him suffering after taking the vaccine is unrelated, but I think it's unlikely because of the timing. Possible? Yes, but given the huge amount of testimonies and anecdotes of people getting injured and dying hours/days after taking the jab makes this case worth considering. It's also a celebrity so naturally gets a lot of attention. Feel free to refer to the other links whenever you want.


No need to discuss if he had sideeffects the first 10 days after the shot or not. I give him (and you) that for free. But it was never questioned, that some people can have side effects in first days after getting the shot, like it is happening with other vaccacines, as well. So this example has not evidence on his own, except you just want to debate "sideeffects in the first 10 days after getting any vaccacine shot" and I guess that is not the case. Like you said yourself, he is a celebrity so people like to click on that one first. 



KYRA BATARA said:


> The description for each link is noted in the post, so if you're genuinely seeking the truth by considering all of the existing evidence at your disposal, then I made it easy for you. If you want to pick and choose the links that are that appear to be the least conclusive then have at it, but I don't know what good that'll do. There' s tons of anecdotes from victims, their families and front-line workers there. Some of the links bring you to a collection of anecdotes.


There are tons of anekdotes, but that doesn't make automatically each of them an serious evidence, see example above. A scientific approach had sorted out the uninteresting examples beforehand, because they are not relevant for any discussion or analysis. That was what I meant with quality over quantity. If you post a list containing weak examples, you sabotage your own argument, doesn't matter what your overall conclusion is.
By the way: even dead people can be an uninteresting example for your discussion. Let's say someome has an aritifical heart and the batteries are empty and he dies by not getting it replaced in time. Then it just doesn't matter, if he had a vaccacine-shot beforehand. (Also it doesn't proof, that the vaccacine-shot is safe.) But ofc it would sound convincing, if we read in a list of 1000 points: "guy died 3 weeks after a vaccacine.shot".



KYRA BATARA said:


> And btw, I'm not saying that _every single_ anecdote correctly tie their symptoms to the vaccine, but the amount of them is eye-opening. What it proves, collectively, if that the vaccine is associated with a great amount of injuries and deaths. Reviewing every individual case on its own merits is fair and should be encouraged, but the number of them is at the very least concerning AF and leads one to question how these things are being mandated on the population.


You are not saying that, but you posted them. Every "not so good" anecdote hurts your credibility in a discussion, because you brought them yourself to the table. That is difficult terrain anyway. You cannot really proof something over the pure number of cases, if you already say yourself, that some (unspecified number) of the cases are not correctly. People will question the value of your complete anekdote-pool then.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> This is fucking beautiful, it really is. I pointed out your hypocrisy and this right here shows that you won't even deny it. As predicted, your entire fucking stance on this subject is shaped by anti-Trumpism.
> 
> It didn't take billions of doses to be administered for you guys to change your tune, it only took 3 months. Democrats were undermining confidence in the vaccine and crying Trump literally all the way up until *Oct 2020* leading into the election, and then magically around *Jan 2021* when it came time to actually distribute them you guys turned babyface on them.
> 
> ...


How is it hypocritical to be skeptical of the words of a snake oil salesman at face value? After the debacle of his promoting of the unproven hydroxychloroquine, refusal to enforce a mask mandate and continued trivializing of the pandemic for months even after he got the virus?

Like wtf I literally gave you a reason why there is less reason to be skeptical about the vaccine now than before. Because billions of doses have been administrated worldwide and allowed the world to gradually reopen. Although who is in charge definitely plays a part, it isn't just the main reason like you want to believe that was my whole argument. For example, I'm still skeptical about the vaccine from China since there have been examples of countries who quietly abandoned only using them for both doses and requesting those who took them to get another shot from other brands for the 2nd dose. But I'm not going to completely ignore that some protection is better than none at all like misinformation spreaders like you.

You choose to completely ignore the first part of my reply and strawman everything based on not trusting a known liar into something you think you have another gotcha instead. But it just exposed how disingenuous you are and downright terrible at having any adult conversation around here. Like I said, people like you are more concerned over your silly ideological cultural war than to do something that could actually help your community. Play hero all you want, history will eventually judge people like you as children throwing a tantrum instead.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pratchett said:


> I have suspicions that molnupiravir is going to be offered up as a compromise treatment for people not wanting the vaccine.


No doubt, same for the other pills being made Pfizer and others. But some may just see it as the same thing as Ivermectin or Hydroxychloroquine and op to go with those as opposed to these new pills.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> How is it hypocritical to be skeptical of the words of a snake oil salesman at face value? After the debacle of his promoting of the unproven hydroxychloroquine, refusal to enforce a mask mandate and continued trivializing of the pandemic for months even after he got the virus?
> 
> Like wtf I literally gave you a reason why there is less reason to be skeptical about the vaccine now than before. Because billions of doses have been administrated worldwide and allowed the world to gradually reopen. Although who is in charge definitely plays a part, it isn't just the main reason like you want to believe that was my whole argument. For example, I'm still skeptical about the vaccine from China since there have been examples of countries who quietly abandoned only using them for both doses and requesting those who took them to get another shot from other brands for the 2nd dose. But I'm not going to completely ignore that some protection is better than none at all like misinformation spreaders like you.
> 
> You choose to completely ignore the first part of my reply and strawman everything based on not trusting a known liar into something you think you have another gotcha instead. But it just exposed how disingenuous you are and downright terrible at having any adult conversation around here. Like I said, people like you are more concerned over your silly ideological cultural war than to do something that could actually help your community. Play hero all you want, history will eventually judge people like you as children throwing a tantrum instead.


*"You're not going to get COVID if you have these vaccinations" - Joe Biden*








PolitiFact - Joe Biden exaggerates efficacy of COVID-19 vaccines


President Joe Biden exaggerated when he spoke about the effectiveness of the COVID-19 vaccine during a CNN town hall. "Y




www.politifact.com




*The director of the CDC overruling her own advisory panel of scientists in order to accommodate Biden's call for booster shots.*








Biden’s chaotic messaging on Covid-19 boosters is pitting the White House against the government’s scientific advisers


The Biden administration’s careening rollout of Covid-19 booster shots has pitted key public health officials against their own scientific advisers.




www.statnews.com




*Two senior officials at the FDA resigned in anger over Biden pushing for booster shots before it could reach their approval.*








2 top FDA officials resigned over the Biden administration's booster-shot plan, saying it insisted on the policy before the agency approved it, reports say


The FDA announced the resignations of Marion Gruber and Philip Krause on Tuesday but didn't give a reason for their exits.




www.businessinsider.com




*Wales UK is reporting that 87% of all covid hospitalizations last week involved fully vaccinated individuals.*








Breakthrough Cases Surge: Vaccinated Individuals Accounted for 87% of Covid Hospitalizations Over the Past Week in Wales UK; 99% of All New Cases Were Under 60 Years Old


As the English would say: I hate to be the one to ‘prick your bubble,’ but… …That rushed vaccine ain’t working out too well. According to the most recent data that was released by public health officials in Wales, UK, vaccinated Individuals accounted for a whopping 87% of all new Covid...




www.thegatewaypundit.com





All within the last few months, and yet despite all this:

You don't think someone has any right to be skeptical of the government's motives.
You don't think someone has any right to be skeptical in regard to the vaccine's effectiveness.
You don't think someone has any right to make that choice for themselves.

Presumably because the 'good guys' are in charge now, and listening to them grants you a seat on *The Right Side Of History (TM) *


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> No doubt, same for the other pills being made Pfizer and others. But some may just see it as the same thing as Ivermectin or Hydroxychloroquine and op to go with those as opposed to these new pills.


I won't comment more on the coming "wonder drug" until I've researched more about it other than to say my initial impressions are less than favorable.

HCQ is a dead end. Nobody should be talking about it anymore. At least Ivermectin has shown promise in certain trials and from its use in countries like India.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> This is an actual political ad and also a pretty decent example of unintentional comedy.



300 likes 4000 dislikes lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ger said:


> Good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's several cases yeah, but we're talking about thousands of available anectdotes of people getting seriously injured or dying within days of taking the vaccine. Far too many cases of blood-clotting, convulsions/seizures, auto-immune, heart attacks, neurological paralysis and so forth. You can mark all of this as coincidental, but you'd be naive if you did. VAERS alone has recorded a million reported adverse effects as of August, and not everyone reports to VAERS. In fact, a Harvard Study concluded that only 1% of cases are actually reported to VAERS.



FDA Safety Surveillance of COVID-19 Vaccines :
DRAFT Working list of possible adverse event outcomes
*Subject to change*

Guillain-Barré syndrome
Acute disseminated encephalomyelitis
Transverse myelitis
Encephalitis/myelitis/encephalomyelitis/
meningoencephalitis/meningitis/
encepholapathy

Convulsions/seizures
Stroke
Narcolepsy and cataplexy
Anaphylaxis
Acute myocardial infarction
Myocarditis/pericarditis
Autoimmune disease
Deaths
Pregnancy and birth outcomes
Other acute demyelinating diseases
Non-anaphylactic allergic reactions
Thrombocytopenia
Disseminated intravascular coagulation
Venous thromboembolism
Arthritis and arthralgia/joint pain
Kawasaki disease
Multisystem Inflammatory Syndrome
in Children
- Vaccine enhanced disease


The FDA themselves are listing these as possible side-effects, so how on earth are these being mandated when they can (and have) injured people?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Driver79 said:


> This is disinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not just talking about Covid. I'm talking about all illnesses. The longer you live, the more hospital treatment you need, that's physics.

The people who die young from Covid will probably represent a long term saving for healthcare costs, because they'll never need treatment again. The only problem with it is the short term capacity issue.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

KYRA BATARA said:


> If it's several cases yeah, but we're talking about thousands of available anectdotes of people ...


That sounds good, but that is not the way it works. I already tried to explain you: If you got a group of anektodes and you find some blanks there, then the quality of the group is damaged. (That will become important later, see below.) You cannot heal that pool by adding even more samples, where you are also not sure about their quality. Instead, you should remove the blanks from the original group and then only add anekdotes, which fit a quality criteria. I know, that means more work.

With your approach you can only suggest that there ARE side-effects. But I cannot remember anyone saying, that there are absolutly no side effects. You posted a list yourself (I did not recheck). It is about how many people (percentage) really get them and have serious (from a medical POV) long time problems. I told you before, that a vaccacination is always a cost-value decision for yourself and the society. Also it is a cost-value decision, how long you test it, until you give out a promising looking vaccacine. To make such decisions, you need precise numbers and I think we already agreed on, that your group of anekdotes got blanks and therefore it cannot give a precise number. Before you get upset, I give you a simplifed example: we got 107.000.000 vaccacine shots done in germany meanwhile. If you bring now a few thousand anekdotes, it is really very important, if all these anekdotes are fail-safe examples or if a certain number of them are suspicious. Why? Because that changes the overall percentage of bad cases in the group of vaccacinated people. Is it 5000 / 107.000.000 = 0,00004% or are the most anekdotes blanks and it is for example 800 / 107.000.000 = 0.000007%. That is a big difference, because you calculate that later against other factors. Therefore the quality of your group of anektodes is very important. Hope you got may point.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ger said:


> That sounds good, but that is not the way it works. I already tried to explain you: If you got a group of anektodes and you find some blanks there, then the quality of the group is damaged. (That will become important later, see below.) You cannot heal that pool by adding even more samples, where you are also not sure about their quality. Instead, you should remove the blanks from the original group and then only add anekdotes, which fit a quality criteria. I know, that means more work.
> 
> With your approach you can only suggest that there ARE side-effects. But I cannot remember anyone saying, that there are absolutly no side effects. You posted a list yourself (I did not recheck). It is about how many people (percentage) really get them and have serious (from a medical POV) long time problems. I told you before, that a vaccacination is always a cost-value decision for yourself and the society. Also it is a cost-value decision, how long you test it, until you give out a promising looking vaccacine. To make such decisions, you need precise numbers and I think we already agreed on, that your group of anekdotes got blanks and therefore it cannot give a precise number. Before you get upset, I give you a simplifed example: we got 107.000.000 vaccacine shots done in germany meanwhile. If you bring now a few thousand anekdotes, it is really very important, if all these anekdotes are fail-safe examples or if a certain number of them are suspicious. Why? Because that changes the overall percentage of bad cases in the group of vaccacinated people. Is it 5000 / 107.000.000 = 0,00004% or are the most anekdotes blanks and it is for example 800 / 107.000.000 = 0.000007%. That is a big difference, because you calculate that later against other factors. Therefore the quality of your group of anektodes is very important. Hope you got may point.


Who said that the quality of the anectodes aren't important or relevant? You? Would you be willing to call up the members of these families that lost loved ones hours/days after taking their vaccine and tell them that their assumptions aren't properly founded? When there's thousands of anecdotes popping up of similar adverse reactions, and a million cases reported to VAERS, then you don't just ignore this evidence and assume coincidence on most of the cases.


*Here's the point:* There's a massive amount of anectdotal information popping up. Maybe some of these cases weren't correlated to the vaccine, but I seriously doubt that the million reported (in the United States alone) are all false flags. Now, they want these mandated on the population. Even if there were only a dozen deaths, then it's_ still _immoral and reckless to force it on people when Big Pharma has legal immunity. If no one is responsible for the deaths, then why is it ok to force it on people? That's essentially manslaughter.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Nothing Finer said:


> I'm not just talking about Covid. I'm talking about all illnesses. The longer you live, the more hospital treatment you need, that's physics.
> 
> *The people who die young from Covid will probably represent a long term saving for healthcare costs, because they'll never need treatment again. The only problem with it is the short term capacity issue.*












"The only problem with it..."

So what are you saying? Are you rooting for more Covid deaths so that we can save in 'long term costs', or are you rooting for those people to be healthy and live longer so that they don't require hospital care in the present?

I thought you said this was about reducing the need for hospital care.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Who said that the quality of the anectodes aren't important or relevant? You? Would you be willing to call up the members of these families that lost loved ones hours/days after taking their vaccine and tell them that their assumptions aren't properly founded? When there's thousands of anecdotes popping up of similar adverse reactions, and a million cases reported to VAERS, then you don't just ignore this evidence and assume coincidence on most of the cases.


Eric Clapton didn't die, so I don't know where the griefing family comes from. Anyway. An example doesn't become more or less relevant, because a family is sad about a loss. That is just no scientific factor in the evaluation of an example.



KYRA BATARA said:


> *Here's the point:* There's a massive amount of anectdotal information popping up. Maybe some of these cases weren't correlated to the vaccine, but I seriously doubt that the million reported (in the United States alone) are all false flags. Now, they want these mandated on the population. Even if there were only a dozen deaths, then it's_ still _immoral and reckless to force it on people when Big Pharma has legal immunity. If no one is responsible for the deaths, then why is it ok to force it on people? That's essentially manslaughter.


You said it yourself, it is at best a correlation, but it is not a causality.
Also I already explained you, that the quality of the "massive amounts" matters a lot for mentioned reasons in my last posting. That didn't change, just because you repeated your statement. I never said that all cases are false and nobody said there never will be any cases.
Discussing the legal community is a completly different issue btw. and depends on the country law. But I take your example: if there are just douzend deaths, then giving the pharma legal immunity was a good idea, because we won time this way and gave 6,2 billions vaccanisations, so we prevented a lot of people from dieing by Covid! The people who had died by Covid have families also, you know? (You see, that emotional argument everyone can use.)


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ger said:


> Eric Clapton didn't die, so I don't know where the griefing family comes from. Anyway. An example doesn't become more or less relevant, because a family is sad about a loss. That is just no scientific factor in the evaluation of an example.


It's not merely about a family being sad for a loss, it's about the families and front-line workers suspecting the vaccine as the culprit because an otherwise healthy individual drops dead from cardiac arrest days/hours after taking the jab, or individual suddenly develops bells pallsy or severe neurological symptoms after the vax. If this was only a few cases then maybe you'd have something ressembling a point, but it's thousands of cases like this. VAERS alone has a million reports of vaccine-related injuries and that's only in the US.

Clapton didn't die, but he was injured. Do injuries not qualify as serious in your world?


,


> You said it yourself, it is at best a correlation, but it is not a causality.
> Also I already explained you, that the quality of the "massive amounts" matters a lot for mentioned reasons in my last posting. That didn't change, just because you repeated your statement. I never said that all cases are false and nobody said there never will be any cases.


Correlation increasingly becomes causality with repeated patterns in association to the timing of taking the vaccine. There's too many similar patterns in otherwise healthy individuals getting victimized after taking the jab



> Discussing the legal community is a completly different issue btw. and depends on the country law. But I take your example: if there are just douzend deaths, then giving the pharma legal immunity was a good idea, because we won time this way and gave 6,2 billions vaccanisations, so we prevented a lot of people from dieing by Covid! The people who had died by Covid have families also, you know? (You see, that emotional argument everyone can use.)


You don't get it.

I'm not talking about weighing risk VS reward. I'm asking who is held responsible when someone suffers or dies from the vaccine that's forced? Are you telling me that it's ok for even one person to be killed against their will so that other people can quell their chronic fears of Covid? What you are essentially advocating for here is forced vaccinations with the knowledge that it can kill or injure, and with no one being held accountable for that death. It's like telling someone to play Russian roulette at gunpoint.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Driver79 said:


> "The only problem with it..."
> 
> So what are you saying? Are you rooting for more Covid deaths so that we can save in 'long term costs', or are you rooting for those people to be healthy and live longer so that they don't require hospital care in the present?
> 
> I thought you said this was about reducing the need for hospital care.


As far as healthcare is concerned there are two very bad things, a short term one and a long term one.

The first is more people needing healthcare treatment at any one time than can be provided.

This is the threat that Covid provides. If everyone gets it in the space of a few weeks then you have an avalanche of cases, hospitals have to turn people away, staff are worked to the absolute bone, people are dying in the streets. Disaster!

Vaccines can solve this problem very easily, you jab everyone, not enough people will get ill to push you over the edge, your trouble as a society are more or less over. Some people will still get sick, but not enough to overwhelm the health care service.

Less obesity would help with this, but causing people to lose weight is much, much harder than getting people a jab. 80% of adults are jabbed (I think) from a program that started in December. Try getting 80% of overweight or obese people to get to a healthy weight in the space of 9 months. Impossible!

Weight loss is not a means to fight the pandemic, although it might put you in a better place to fight the next one.


The second threat is people needing more healthcare over their lifetimes. As human lifetimes have increased healthcare costs have only gone in one direction, up. The quicker you die, the quicker you stop being a problem with this.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Nothing Finer said:


> Vaccines can solve this problem very easily, you jab everyone, not enough people will get ill to push you over the edge, your trouble as a society are more or less over. Some people will still get sick, but not enough to overwhelm the health care service.


It wouldn't be over because of "variants".

How can an unvaxxed person help mutate a virus if it has nothing to help it mutate? Wouldn't a vaxxed person help it to mutate because you have something in you for it to hold on to and mutate to get stronger? People say that the unvaccinated are causing the variants. However, variants don’t form unless there is some barrier against their original form (like running into a vaccine or natural immunity). So in a _sense_, aren’t vaccinations/natural infection causing these variants?

Also, I'm not sure if you're aware of this, but you are still considered unvaccinated within 14 days of getting the jab. This means that if you go to a hospital right after taking the jab because of severe symptoms caused by the vaccine, you're marked down as unvaccinated. As illustrated in this thread, there's a shitload of reports citing vaccine injuries and deaths. So, this whole story of hospitals being overwhelmed by unvaccinated people (despite places like Israel reporting the exact opposite) might technically be true, but makes you wonder if they're there because of COVID or because of the vaccine -- given that most side-effects have occurred hours/days after taking the jab, and it takes 14 days (after the jab) for the hospital to marked you down as vaccinated.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> *"You're not going to get COVID if you have these vaccinations" - Joe Biden*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, you are more interested in fighting your dumb ideological cultural war BS instead of doing what's best for your community. Within the last few months countries with high vaccination rates have opened up without overburdening their hospitals. Yet you choose to ignore it instead of choosing to continue chasing that dopamine high of being contrarian for the sake of being contrarian.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

KYRA BATARA said:


> It's not merely about a family being sad for a loss, it's about the families and front-line workers suspecting the vaccine as the culprit because an otherwise healthy individual drops dead from cardiac arrest days/hours after taking the jab, or individual suddenly develops bells pallsy or severe neurological symptoms after the vax. If this was only a few cases then maybe you'd have something ressembling a point, but it's thousands of cases like this. VAERS alone has a million reports of vaccine-related injuries and that's only in the US.


Just because many people blame someone/something, it doesn't mean they are right. Thousands of cases is just a few, when you compare that to billions and billlions of vaccinated people. Already explained you. And no, feeling ill the next 24 hours after a vaccacination, doesn't matter. 



KYRA BATARA said:


> Clapton didn't die, but he was injured. Do injuries not qualify as serious in your world?


He was not really "injured". If you start like that, then he was already "injured" when the needle hit "hurt" his skin. He had temporary side effects for 10 days. Yes, that doesn't qualify as case for "vax kill people".

,


KYRA BATARA said:


> Correlation increasingly becomes causality with repeated patterns in association to the timing of taking the vaccine. There's too many similar patterns in otherwise healthy individuals getting victimized after taking the jab


Already told you: You cannot create a pattern out of "masses" of anekdotes, if these anekdotes cannot stand a quality check and transform into a very low number after quality check.




KYRA BATARA said:


> You don't get it.


That is not the point. You try to convince me with something, while you damaged your own argument. Now you switch from "vaccacine bad" to "legal immunity". Already told you that that are different issues.



KYRA BATARA said:


> I'm not talking about weighing risk VS reward. I'm asking who is held responsible when someone suffers or dies from the vaccine that's forced? Are you telling me that it's ok for even one person to be killed against their will so that other people can quell their chronic fears of Covid? What you are essentially advocating for here is forced vaccinations with the knowledge that it can kill or injure, and with no one being held accountable for that death. It's like telling someone to play Russian roulette at gunpoint.


If you ignore cost-values factors, then you have no base for a decision. In that case not even your thousands of bad cases count, sorry to say that. You turn into auto-decline mode then, which is nothing we can discuss about.
I never advocated forced vaccination btw., where exactly did I write that?
Forced vaccination is someone giving you vaccanisation with physical violence. I don't know one single case and I also found none by random check in your group of examples, By the way, you did again the same fault. Now you specified yourself a higher quality criteria for your group of anekdotes, which cannot be hold by them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> How can an unvaxxed person help mutate a virus if it has nothing to help it mutate? Wouldn't a vaxxed person help it to mutate because you have something in you for it to hold on to and mutate to get stronger? People say that the unvaccinated are causing the variants. However, variants don’t form unless there is some barrier against their original form (like running into a vaccine or natural immunity). So in a _sense_, aren’t vaccinations/natural infection causing these variants?


Things mutate and evolve in the natural world all the time without anything artificial like a vaccine being a factor or cause of the mutation; it is very much how evolution works. Also consider when some of these variants emerged, Delta arose in India around October of 2020 (source) but vaccination in India only started around January 2021 (source). So the vaccine couldn't be the reason for the emergence of that variant (and you can say the same for some of the other variants as well).


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> Again, you are more interested in fighting your dumb ideological cultural war BS instead of doing what's best for your community. Within the last few months countries with high vaccination rates have opened up without overburdening their hospitals. Yet you choose to ignore it instead of choosing to continue chasing that dopamine high of being contrarian for the sake of being contrarian.


You are totally full of shit and I am going to prove it.

Let's pretend for a moment you aren't just a total fucking mark who's been programmed and brainwashed by the democratic propaganda machine. That you really are just trying to get everyone vaccinated because you think it's the only way we can all be safe. Tell me this then wise guy, why hasn't this same logic *ever* been applied to the yearly flu vaccine?

Not *once* have you ever heard the argument that in order for your vaccine to be effective... other people needed to be vaccinated too. It was always just assumed that if you were vaccinated you had your own layer of protection and if you weren't then you were assuming the risk on your own terms. 

Never in your entire life have you ever witnessed someone try to shame another person for not getting their yearly flu vaccine, or witnessed someone make the claim that the unvaccinated was a danger to them.

Tell me now why all of a sudden that same logic doesn't apply. Tell me why now all of a sudden your vaccine can only work if everyone else gets vaccinated too.

By all means, educate us.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> You are totally full of shit and I am going to prove it.
> 
> Let's pretend for a moment you aren't just a total fucking mark who's been programmed and brainwashed by the democratic propaganda machine. That you really are just trying to get everyone vaccinated because you think it's the only way we can all be safe. Tell me this then wise guy, why hasn't this same logic *ever* been applied to the yearly flu vaccine?
> 
> ...


All you are doing is proving you are the brainwashed mark. Getting everyone vaccinated isn't the only way we can all be safe, but the most cost-effective way to protect the most amount of people. The logic doesn't apply with the flu vaccine because covid spreads faster and is more fatal in severe cases and crippling healthcare systems everywhere. Governments decided the deaths and hospitalizations from flu is manageable so it is only highly encouraged and not mandated to get those vaccines. Kind of like how the covid vaccines were only strongly encouraged initially before stricter measures to push more people to get it after the situation worsened.

You don't even understand how vaccines work in your post, revealing your ignorance yet again. Vaccines work by creating herd immunity without having to get most of the people infected with the live virus. More people getting the vaccines helps protect those who have REAL medical reasons that they can't take them.

You literally thinking vaccine is for 'you you you' instead of 'us us us' tells it all really. Once again, you aren't interested in the truth, just childish ideological culture war nonsense.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ger said:


> .


No offence but I can't understand half of your sentences. I can only assume that english isn't your first language?


Your bit about forced vaccinations: No, they are not PHYSICALLY holding you down to get a vaccine yet, but they are essentially threatening to starve you out by not letting you work. It's coercion. Don't get the vaccine? Can't pay the bills. Can't feed yourself or your family. Can't do shit. Don't be shocked if they eventually ask you for a vaccination ID to enter grocery stores. Point being: They intend to make people's lives a living hell unless they take the vaccine, which is extremely close to using physical force.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Things mutate and evolve in the natural world all the time without anything artificial like a vaccine being a factor or cause of the mutation; it is very much how evolution works. Also consider when some of these variants emerged, Delta arose in India around October of 2020 (source) but vaccination in India only started around January 2021 (source). So the vaccine couldn't be the reason for the emergence of that variant (and you can say the same for some of the other variants as well).


Yeah... I don't think that I'm 100% sold on the story about India.









INDIA - The varient is so deadly, they have to FAKE the news!


MIRRORED FROM: (be sure to sub!) PCS: https://www.bitchute.com/channel/pcs/ https://www.bitchute.com/video/tI3wuRPejCTf/ https://dailyexpose.co.uk/2021/05/17/dont-fall-for-the-trap-the-indian-covid-variant-doesnt-exist-they-havent-even-isolated…




www.bitchute.com












Fake news from India







www.bitchute.com






Even if this is the case, the vaccinated can also cause mutations and spread them. The vaccinated provide barriers of resistance against their original form, provoking mutations. Since the vaccinated can catch and transmit the virus, it means that mutations will still manifest even if everyone is vaccinated. Blaming the unvaccinated for mutations is crazy.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com







Gotta show papers to get a dollar burger now lol.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

KYRA BATARA said:


> It wouldn't be over because of "variants".
> 
> How can an unvaxxed person help mutate a virus if it has nothing to help it mutate? Wouldn't a vaxxed person help it to mutate because you have something in you for it to hold on to and mutate to get stronger? People say that the unvaccinated are causing the variants. However, variants don’t form unless there is some barrier against their original form (like running into a vaccine or natural immunity). So in a _sense_, aren’t vaccinations/natural infection causing these variants?


It'll never be over completely, but if everyone's vaccinated then it's over as an issue that you really have to worry about, you don't fear your hospitals being overwhelmed, you're not looking at a death toll in the millions. It would be over in the same way Spanish Flu is over. Never went away completely, but nobody's losing sleep over it.

Unvaccinated people help a virus mutate by having large amounts of it in their body. The more it replicates, the more replication errors come about, the more mutations happen. If one of those is vaccine resistant then they can pass it on.



> Also, I'm not sure if you're aware of this, but you are still considered unvaccinated within 14 days of getting the jab. This means that if you go to a hospital right after taking the jab because of severe symptoms caused by the vaccine, you're marked down as unvaccinated. As illustrated in this thread, there's a shitload of reports citing vaccine injuries and deaths. So, this whole story of hospitals being overwhelmed by unvaccinated people (despite places like Israel reporting the exact opposite) might technically be true, but makes you wonder if they're there because of COVID or because of the vaccine -- given that most side-effects have occurred hours/days after taking the jab, and it takes 14 days (after the jab) for the hospital to marked you down as vaccinated.


Do you have any *evidence* showing more people going to hospital in the 14 days after their jab than at any other time?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

KYRA BATARA said:


> No offence but I can't understand half of your sentences. I can only assume that english isn't your first language?


Sounds like you try to cop out. Your list of anekdotes contains weak examples. Obvisouly you understood that, because you already agreed on that. For some reason you tried to re-use a weak example, which you already admitted yourself, that it is weak. Also you try to re-use the list of anektodes, which contains weak examples. That is like you would be a cook with a "cooking-pot containing a hole". Doesn't matter what a great cook your are or how much effort you put in, your cooking-pot still contains the hole and therefore your meal won't work.
You want to go on with with same unrepaired cooking-pot, fine, but don't expect me to go on with the discussion then.


So let's look at the dessert:



KYRA BATARA said:


> Your bit about forced vaccinations: No, they are not PHYSICALLY holding you down to get a vaccine yet, but they are essentially threatening to starve you out by not letting you work. It's coercion. Don't get the vaccine? Can't pay the bills. Can't feed yourself or your family. Can't do shit. Don't be shocked if they eventually ask you for a vaccination ID to enter grocery stores. Point being: They intend to make people's lives a living hell unless they take the vaccine, which is extremely close to using physical force.


So you want to profit from a country with infrastructures and possiblities to buy stuff and earn money etc., but you decline supporting the measures of the county? Then your possibilities are limited by the tolerance of other peeps or by the amount of money you have in the beginning. That is in many cases difficult and I give you a funny example:
Did you know, that they force you to wear cloth in public? If you run around mother-naked in public, it will be difficult to find a job. Also you will have trouble to get into a restaurant or supermarket. So you could just take cloth on or you go into an alternative community, where nobody cares.
And before you start with "that is just a funny example, can't compare that": there were people who put cloth on, which caused a allergic reaction and they were "injured". But that doesn't change the fact, that we agreed on the cost-value factor for wearing cloth is good enough.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> All you are doing is proving you are the brainwashed mark. Getting everyone vaccinated isn't the only way we can all be safe, but the most cost-effective way to protect the most amount of people. The logic doesn't apply with the flu vaccine because covid spreads faster and is more fatal in severe cases and crippling healthcare systems everywhere. Governments decided the deaths and hospitalizations from flu is manageable so it is only highly encouraged and not mandated to get those vaccines. Kind of like how the covid vaccines were only strongly encouraged initially before stricter measures to push more people to get it after the situation worsened.
> 
> You don't even understand how vaccines work in your post, revealing your ignorance yet again. Vaccines work by creating herd immunity without having to get most of the people infected with the live virus. More people getting the vaccines helps protect those who have REAL medical reasons that they can't take them.
> 
> You literally thinking vaccine is for 'you you you' instead of 'us us us' tells it all really. Once again, you aren't interested in the truth, just childish ideological culture war nonsense.


Okay then humor me:

1. What role does natural immunity play in reaching 'herd immunity'? Does it play no role? Are you saying the only way we can reach herd immunity is through vaccines?

2. As someone who is vaccinated, are you afraid to be around people that aren't? If so, why?

3. If healthcare systems are being overwhelmed, then why are certain states like NY okay with firing *15%* of their hospital workers for not taking the vaccine? Doesn't that seem counter-intuitive? Why not at least offer them the option to provide a negative test?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Yeah... I don't think that I'm 100% sold on the story about India.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What story are you referring to? That the Delta variant was first documented in India around October of 2020 as The WHO says in the link I provided (as does the CDC)? That vaccination began in India around January of 2021 and that because of this the vaccine cannot be the cause of the Delta variant?

Yes, the media does shady things all the time to sensationalize things like the New York Post article in one of your videos using a photo from another unrelated article (they have since deleted the photo but it has been archived). But to begin with, that story is not related to what I am talking about and just because the New York Post misused an image in one of their articles about India it doesn't mean that the Delta variant didn't originate in India (as stated by The WHO and the CDC, not the media) or that vaccination didn't start there around January of 2021.



KYRA BATARA said:


> Even if this is the case, the vaccinated can also cause mutations and spread them. The vaccinated provide barriers of resistance against their original form, provoking mutations. Since the vaccinated can catch and transmit the virus, it means that mutations will still manifest even if everyone is vaccinated. Blaming the unvaccinated for mutations is crazy.


You are ignoring the reduced transmissibility and symptoms both mild and severe that come from the vaccine. Mutations occur by means of evolution as in, by descent with modification, meaning that replication is necessary for them. A higher rate of replication means a higher probability of mutations occurring. The vaccines mitigate this by reducing symptoms and thus the spread of the virus leading to a lower probability of new variants (mutations) emerging.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> Okay then humor me:
> 
> 1. What role does natural immunity play in reaching 'herd immunity'? Does it play no role? Are you saying the only way we can reach herd immunity is through vaccines?
> 
> ...


1. Natural immunity can play a role in achieving herd immunity. But the costs to get there by just counting on that is way higher than with vaccines. The immune system response to getting the virus can differ widely from individual to individual compared to getting the vaccine, not to mention the potential long term effect of actually contracting the virus.

2. No.

3. Reducing the number of potential gaps in their protection against covid. Only retain workers that understand the science involved. Quality over quantity because prevention is better than cure. Curious you brought up New York which are not bearing the worst of the recent hospitalization cases in America right now.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> 1. Natural immunity can play a role in achieving herd immunity. But the costs to get there by just counting on that is way higher than with vaccines. The immune system response to getting the virus can differ widely from individual to individual compared to getting the vaccine, not to mention the potential long term effect of actually contracting the virus.
> 
> 2. No.
> 
> 3. Reducing the number of potential gaps in their protection against covid. Only retain workers that understand the science involved. Quality over quantity because prevention is better than cure. Curious you brought up New York which are not bearing the worst of the recent hospitalization cases in America right now.


1. According to the data, those who were already infected and developed their own immunity fared FAR better against covid than those who were fully vaccinated. Considering that we know for a fact now that vaccine efficacy wears off over time, and that breakthrough cases have become extremely common... you simply cannot argue that those with natural immunity would be better off if they were vaccinated. 

2. So if you aren't afraid to be around unvaccinated people, then with all due respect what is the god damn problem? If you do not believe that these people are a threat to you, then why can't you just let them be? Why can't you just co-exist?

3. It's pretty arrogant to assume that someone who works in the healthcare field and doesn't want to get the vaccine "doesn't understand the science". I'm quite positive there are those who choose not to get vaxxed that are much smarter than both of us combined. I brought up NY because they are the ones forcing their "heroic first responders" out of a job. If it was safe for them to treat patients last year with a much deadlier strain circulating and no vaccine, it's seems pretty nonsensical to all of a sudden decide that they are too risky to remain employed.


It is very clear and obvious to anyone without blinders on that this extremely aggressive campaign to get everyone vaccinated isn't just motivated by science or doing what's best for the public safety. You said it yourself, you are not afraid of the unvaccinated... so there is no good reason to violate their privacy and their freedom, or fire them, or ban them from polite society. Obviously there is something bigger happening.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> 1. Natural immunity can play a role in achieving herd immunity. But the costs to get there by just counting on that is way higher than with vaccines. The immune system response to getting the virus can differ widely from individual to individual compared to getting the vaccine, not to mention the potential long term effect of actually contracting the virus.


Keep in mind 36% of those infected with covid produce _no antibodies at all._ Compared to 100% of vaccinated people who do.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

DaRealNugget said:


> Keep in mind 36% of those infected with covid produce _no antibodies at all._ Compared to 100% of vaccinated people who do.


This is not health study, this is an *opinion* piece. The contributor is labelled at the very top of the article as an *opinion contributor*.

And of course, to no one's shock, he is an angry and avid cheerleader for the blue team:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438505051782193154

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422281308064059393

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417555988459278337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384623929608781838

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325120030158286848
The last one is definitely my favorite.

It's a shame that people like you confuse sharing a random google link with doing actual research and being knowledgeable about the things they are arguing about.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Driver79 said:


> This is not health study, this is an *opinion* piece. The contributor is labelled at the very top of the article as an *opinion contributor*.
> 
> And of course, to no one's shock, he is an angry and avid cheerleader for the blue team:


So, you just completely dismiss the piece which actually cites several studies on what amounts to political grounds yet you are regularly accusing others of being political?

Chong Li is disappointed...


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Fauci is the best?

Fauci is a salesman.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I can't wait until the elites roll out the next big illness or plague. Should be fun to see what rights they take away and what powers they assert. We've opened pandoras box with this one. And Covid isn't even that strong of a virus. They'll basically do whatever they want next time around, this is the trial run


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> This is not health study, this is an *opinion* piece. The contributor is labelled at the very top of the article as an *opinion contributor*.
> 
> It's a shame that people like you confuse sharing a random google link with doing actual research and being knowledgeable about the things they are arguing about.


You have literal brainworms. The article links to a CDC study. You'd have known that if you read it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> 1. According to the data, those who were already infected and developed their own immunity fared FAR better against covid than those who were fully vaccinated. Considering that we know for a fact now that vaccine efficacy wears off over time, and that breakthrough cases have become extremely common... you simply cannot argue that those with natural immunity would be better off if they were vaccinated.
> 
> 2. So if you aren't afraid to be around unvaccinated people, then with all due respect what is the god damn problem? If you do not believe that these people are a threat to you, then why can't you just let them be? Why can't you just co-exist?
> 
> ...


1. You are completely missing the point. You can't get to herd immunity without vaccines unless you are willing to roll the dice on every single person getting the disease to not develop severe symptoms. And DaRealNugget's link has someone smarter than all of us here explaining why vaccines help even if someone has natural immunity. You simply choose to ignore it.

2. Like literally from the beginning of the pandemic up to now, the problem is covid was overwhelming hospitals. The are a threat to me not because I am afraid of them, but they are keeping hospitals occupied and denying people access to healthcare.

3. You would be wrong. I'm quite positive majority of the people that tells people to get vaxxed are much smarter than us and are disappointed in their peers who choose not to get vaccinated. You brought up New York because you think it was some gotch again. Now you are backpedaling into another dumb position to defend the initial dumb position. 

Once again projecting that you are only concerned about ideological culture war nonsense onto others with your last paragraph. Seriously why are you using this smurf account to argue about covid in here? Is your main account banned or on thin ice due to constant bans so you have to make a new one around here?



DaRealNugget said:


> Keep in mind 36% of those infected with covid produce _no antibodies at all._ Compared to 100% of vaccinated people who do.


Close to the 70% threshold for herd immunity.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> I can't wait until the elites roll out the next big illness or plague. Should be fun to see what rights they take away and what powers they assert. We've opened pandoras box with this one. And Covid isn't even that strong of a virus. They'll basically do whatever they want next time around, this is the trial run


No, you don't want to see that. A paper released some time ago detailed how they were working on making a strain of SARS that would be more infectious to human beings at the Wuhan lab. And look at what we are going through now.

The same paper also noted they were doing the same with MERS. That would be particularly more spectacular in the fatality department if that one got out and could potentially wipe out 30% of earth's population. Let's hope that particular "variant" never rears its ugly head.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> No, you don't want to see that. A paper released some time ago detailed how they were working on making a strain of SARS that would be more infectious to human beings at the Wuhan lab. And look at what we are going through now.
> 
> The same paper also noted they were doing the same with MERS. That would be particularly more spectacular in the fatality department if that one got out and could potentially wipe out 30% of earth's population. Let's hope that particular "variant" never rears its ugly head.


The research is going to be done either way to discover new ways to combat existing diseases. Unsure how this is part of the elites plan to strip away rights. Like they already do that with social media manipulation before the pandemic. Literally convinced half the world to vote against their own interests because their feelings were hurt.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> Unsure how this is part of the elites plan to strip away rights.


Where did I say that?



> Like they already do that with social media manipulation before the pandemic.


It starts with public school for almost everyone. From there it is just reinforcement of the obedience and dependence for the rest of your life. Social media just makes it easier for us to condition ourselves.



> Literally convinced half the world to vote against their own interests because their feelings were hurt.


*the entire world


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> Where did I say that?


You were replying to the person that said that. You seem to lend credence to his theory that the pandemic was 'unleashed' by 'somebody' with your reply.





> It starts with public school for almost everyone. From there it is just reinforcement of the obedience and dependence for the rest of your life. Social media just makes it easier for us to condition ourselves.


Oh you are one of those anti-public school types. I don't see how public schools reinforces those things for the rest of your life other than promoting patriotism that borders on jingoism. And when public schools tries to correct said whitewashing in America, they got huge pushback from people uncomfortable with the truth.




> *the entire world


Nah. Not everyone was on board the 'her emails' or Brexit train.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> You were replying to the person that said that. You seem to lend credence to his theory that the pandemic was 'unleashed' by 'somebody' with your reply.


This is called an inference. You assumed a point was being made that never was because of your own bias.



> Oh you are one of those anti-public school types. I don't see how public schools reinforces those things for the rest of your life other than promoting patriotism that borders on jingoism. And when public schools tries to correct said whitewashing in America, they got huge pushback from people uncomfortable with the truth.


That is what public schools started out as. They haven't been like that in quite some time, instead modeling themselves along a method that encourages rote memorization and developing young minds to become good working drones in society. Children are not taught to think critically, but instead just get graded on their ability to repeat back what is told to them. That is my problem with public schooling.



> Nah. Not everyone was on board the 'her emails' or Brexit train.


Once again, this is called inference. You assume my stance and respond according to your own bias.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> This is called an inference. You assumed a point was being made that never was because of your own bias.


The other guy said he can't wait until the elites roll out the next big illness. Implying he believe the current pandemic was man-made. Also mentioned covid isn't that strong.

Your reply to him is there are various other researches on deadlier viruses and putting variants in quotes. Where did my bias led me to the wrong inference?




> That is what public schools started out as. They haven't been like that in quite some time, instead modeling themselves along a method that encourages rote memorization and developing young minds to become good working drones in society. Children are not taught to think critically, but instead just get graded on their ability to repeat back what is told to them. That is my problem with public schooling.


Are you lamenting that public schools no longer promote jingoism and corrected past whitewashing with the first sentence here? I don't want to infer wrongly again.

Are you sure private schools are doing any better than public schools with regards to critical thinking? From afar, I think the issue isn't rote memorization, but the misconception that being skeptical about everything = critical thinking.

Rote memorization has a function for certain discipline so I hope your bias isn't clouding your perception on its value. 




> Once again, this is called inference. You assume my stance and respond according to your own bias.


You said the entire world. I gave counter examples. I didn't assume any stance of yours. Rather, you assumed my bias based on your own bias.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

DaRealNugget said:


> You have literal brainworms. The article links to a CDC study. You'd have known that if you read it.





Dolorian said:


> So, you just completely dismiss the piece which actually cites several studies on what amounts to political grounds yet you are regularly accusing others of being political?





FriedTofu said:


> Once again projecting that you are only concerned about ideological culture war nonsense onto others with your last paragraph. Seriously why are you using this smurf account to argue about covid in here? Is your main account banned or on thin ice due to constant bans so you have to make a new one around here?


What good is citing studies if you're just going to use the results to make any argument you please? 😐

He does not deny that natural immunity performs better than the vaccine. It is just his *opinion* that we should ignore natural immunity because it's hard to tell who has it and it's much easier to determine someone's vaccination status instead. Meanwhile that same study still suggests that 64% of that same group developed immunity.

Well sorry you're going to find a lot of people that disagree with this *opinion*. If someone has already developed immunity and for whatever reason is not comfortable taking the vaccine, then that should be the end of it. You do not get the right to just force a fucking needle into someone's arm without their consent. And if I am going to listen to any doctor, I would rather a doctor who isn't so clearly tied up in politics... as this doctor CLEARLY is. 😐

------

@FriedTofu there is absolutely an ideological culture war happening, you just don't have the guts to admit it. Evil Drumph is at the center of your universe and he determines all of your opinions. If he says the virus isn't so bad, then it must be the most deadly virus in human history. If he says that cloth masks shouldn't be mandatory, then clearly cloth masks are magical force-fields that shield us from the air. *If he says the vaccine is safe, then surely it is not safe.*

Until of course Honest Joe tells you it is.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/largest-louisiana-health-system-fines-170820682.html



This is getting out of hand


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Project Veritas caught 3 separate Pfizer employees on video talking about how natural immunity is better than the vaccine and how the culture of the company forces them to partake in things they don't truly believe in:






I'll be honest none of these guys came off like "scientists" to me but, but hey when you're on a date and you've had a few drinks I guess anything is possible. I was open to the possibility of this all being staged but 2 of the 3 people caught in the video had social media profiles linked to being employed at Pfizer that were just scrubbed yesterday so I guess this is legit.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes. Pfizer and scientists have said this. This is not new. This is a known fact for all vaccines. 

Getting COVID first hand is risky, random, and avoidable. Getting antibodies from a vaccine is exponentially less risky, scheduled so you can prepare for side effects, and encouraged. Would you rather catch polio and hope your body beats it or take the vaccine and have incredibly reduced side effects?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> Yes. Pfizer and scientists have said this. This is not new. This is a known fact for all vaccines.
> 
> Getting COVID first hand is risky, random, and avoidable. Getting antibodies from a vaccine is exponentially less risky, scheduled so you can prepare for side effects, and encouraged. Would you rather catch polio and hope your body beats it or take the vaccine and have incredibly reduced side effects?



The point is when you go to a doctor they don't even test for antibiodies anymore. My buddy had to take the spit test weekly because he didn't want the shot (until his job pressured him into getting it) and they wouldn't even tell him what the test said antibiodies wise. Why not?


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> Yes. Pfizer and scientists have said this. This is not new. This is a known fact for all vaccines.
> 
> Getting COVID first hand is risky, random, and avoidable. Getting antibodies from a vaccine is exponentially less risky, scheduled so you can prepare for side effects, and encouraged. Would you rather catch polio and hope your body beats it or take the vaccine and have incredibly reduced side effects?


Why would you ask me about polio if we are talking about covid?

I don't see how you can argue that there is no risk whatsoever in taking the vaccine when we all know it was highly politicized and rushed to market. Not to mention we are only in month 9 of human trials and there's probably a lot that we don't know yet or haven't figured out yet. We'll probably know A LOT more in month 30, month 100 and so on.

Covid is really not all that risky to the overwhelming majority of the population, especially if you are below the age of 50 and in moderately good health such as myself. If I were to contract delta there is less than .002% chance of me becoming gravely ill or worse as a result. At worst I will probably suffer from common flu symptoms and at best I won't suffer from any symptoms at all. Also let's not forget that there are people who are fully vaccinated and still getting sick, so it's not like getting the vaccine prevents you from that either.

So if you are telling me that natural immunity is *provably* more effective and more long lasting, then yea I would rather take my chances and let mother nature take it's course.

It's called math.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The point is when you go to a doctor they don't even test for antibiodies anymore. My buddy had to take the spit test weekly because he didn't want the shot (until his job pressured him into getting it) and they wouldn't even tell him what the test said antibiodies wise. Why not?


That's certainly strange. I would think they legally have to give the results unless they're not testing for antibodies to save money and time. I know I received my antibodies report when tested. It could be a bad medical center. 

Although that's related and seems wrong, that is not the direct point of the video I was responding to. That video hoped to disprove the effectiveness and necessity of getting the vaccine shot. It's still safer for your body to produce antibodies because a vaccine than actually getting COVID, which was the point I hoped to address.



Driver79 said:


> Why would you ask me about polio if we are talking about covid?
> 
> I don't see how you can argue that there is no risk whatsoever in taking the vaccine when we all know it was highly politicized and rushed to market. Not to mention we are only in month 9 of human trials and there's probably a lot that we don't know yet or haven't figured out yet. We'll probably know A LOT more in month 30, month 100 and so on.
> 
> ...


That's a lot to unpack and I want to answer it before your 4th or 5th attempt to rejoin gets you banned.


I didn't argue there is no risk in taking the vaccine. No one is. You posted a video that said "antibodies from actually getting COVID are superior to antibodies from getting a vaccine" and I told you the risk in getting COVID far outweighs the effectiveness loss in getting the vaccine; a vaccine that is far less risky than COVID. I won't fall into your loop of repeatedly disproven facts. You're not saying anything that isn't disproven looking at actual records. I see you like math so let's do some using CDC data since May 2020:













__





NVSS - Provisional Death Counts for COVID-19 - Executive Summary


National Center for Health Statistics




www.cdc.gov
















__





COVID Data Tracker


CDC’s home for COVID-19 data. Visualizations, graphs, and data in one easy-to-use website.



covid.cdc.gov





43,773,573 cases since May 2020 and 698,213 deaths = 0.01595

taking the vaccine:








COVID-19 Vaccination


COVID-19 vaccines protect against COVID-19. Get safety info and more.




www.cdc.gov







CDC said:


> More than 390 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines were administered in the United States from December 14, 2020, through September 27, 2021. During this time, VAERS received 8,164 reports of death (0.0021%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine.


that's math 

It's been stated numerous times the purpose of the vaccine:

1) create antibodies without having to get COVID 
2) helps you fight COVID because it produces antibodies

I'm glad you're in great health and are willing to accept getting COVID, have something like a cough, intense flu, or death, and ideally survive with antibodies instead of a simple vaccine. It's telling that you're argument is only for your sake. There are billions of people who live on earth who are old, disabled, and not in same great shape as you. Their chance of dying from actually catching COVID is much higher than yours.

To put down the vaccine as an option over actually getting COVID is irresponsible, it's selfish, and it's cowardly. My wife's father has been in the ICU on a ventilator for 32 days, now. His heart has stopped but he came back after CPR; his pneumonia got better than his lung collapsed requiring emergency surgery; and he likely will have a stroke when he wakes up due to all the necessary medication and sedation he needed. He's 52 and a health nut, who decided to never wear a mask or get a vaccine. His moth, wife's grandma, tested positive for COVID 3 days after he went into the hospital. She is the mask breather and barely able to breath, but we're grateful it looks like she will recover. 

If only there was a proven, data driven solution to not catching a deadly fucking disease. You should be ashamed of yourself and I'll celebrate your ban.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> I'm glad you're in great health and are willing to accept getting COVID, have something like a cough, intense flu, or death, and ideally survive with antibodies instead of a simple vaccine. It's telling that you're argument is only for your sake. There are billions of people who live on earth who are old, disabled, and not in same great shape as you. Their chance of dying from actually catching COVID is much higher than yours.
> 
> *To put down the vaccine as an option over actually getting COVID is irresponsible, it's selfish, and it's cowardly. * My wife's father has been in the ICU on a ventilator for 32 days, now.
> 
> If only there was a proven, data driven solution to not catching a deadly fucking disease. You should be ashamed of yourself and I'll celebrate your ban.


You know what else is cowardly? Using your sick family member to build a strawman argument. I never once insinuated that I was anti-vaccine or that I don't think people should take the vaccine if they feel they are at adequate risk. God knows if I were of a certain age and I saw my peers suffering at a higher rate I would probably be more inclined to take the vaccine myself.

However if these same people are fully vaccinated and they *still* lack protection, and you guys are *still* carrying the fuck on about the dangers of living with covid, then obviously the vaccine means fuck all and it's not nearly as effective as you want it to be.

Cases have gone up, not down. Only a fucking genius of the highest order looks at these numbers and says "if only more people took the vaccine"... as if the fully vaccinated aren't also catching and spreading the virus themselves and contributing to those numbers. 😐

You really are one of the smart ones.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Driver79 said:


> You know what else is cowardly? Using your sick family member to build a strawman argument. I never once insinuated that I was anti-vaccine or that I don't think people should take the vaccine if they feel they are at adequate risk. God knows if I were of a certain age and I saw my peers suffering at a higher rate I would probably be more inclined to take the vaccine myself.
> 
> However if these same people are fully vaccinated and they *still* lack protection, and you guys are *still* carrying the fuck on about the dangers of living with covid, then obviously the vaccine means fuck all and it's not nearly as effective as you want it to be.
> 
> ...


It's not a strawman argument when I gave you literal data, metrics kept by the CDC, disproving your % quote. That's just me pissed that people are so selfish. You admitted you were anti-vax of COVID when you spread Project Veritas anywhere but the trash bin. I'm making that assumption because I'm one of the smart ones.

I don't know who "you guys" are. I just posted pictures, with links, and percentages showing you the vaccine yields less death than actually getting COVID. Those links will answer your questions on effectiveness of COVID or COVID Vaccine antibodies and tell you the difference is effectiveness is insignificant; even more so when you consider the increased risk of death in COVID vs Vaccine.

Fully vaccinated people are 90% more likely to survive when they catch COVID. I'm not arguing, never have, that your chance of getting COVID decreases with Vaccine. That has never been the case of a vaccine and I don't know where you saw someone arguing otherwise. COVID-19 Vaccination

I'll just repeat the point of the vaccine:

1) create antibodies without having to get COVID
2) helps you fight COVID because it produces antibodies


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> It's not a strawman argument when I gave you literal data, metrics kept by the CDC, disproving your % quote. That's just me pissed that people are so selfish. You admitted you were anti-vax of COVID when you spread Project Veritas anywhere but the trash bin. I'm making that assumption because I'm one of the smart ones.
> 
> I don't know who "you guys" are. I just posted pictures, with links, and percentages showing you the vaccine yields less death than actually getting COVID. Those links will answer your questions on effectiveness of COVID or COVID Vaccine antibodies and tell you the difference is effectiveness is insignificant; even more so when you consider the increased risk of death in COVID vs Vaccine.
> 
> ...


Why don't people who've gotten the polio vaccine contract polio? Smallpox? Measles? Why didn't those vaccine require booster shots? How come they were good enough to work the first time?


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

cuz they were side effects of vaccines .. just like chicken pox .. or other experiments on the public .. the purpose of the vax is to reduce the population via sterilization and death .. its not safe or effective at preventing any illness .. lotsa people i know got the vax and have heart problems and continued lingering illness .. nobody wants to admit they hated trump so much that they believe anything biden says .. even tho he works for china ..


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> It's not a strawman argument when I gave you literal data, metrics kept by the CDC, disproving your % quote. That's just me pissed that people are so selfish. You admitted you were anti-vax of COVID when you spread Project Veritas anywhere but the trash bin. I'm making that assumption because I'm one of the smart ones.
> 
> I don't know who "you guys" are. I just posted pictures, with links, and percentages showing you the vaccine yields less death than actually getting COVID. Those links will answer your questions on effectiveness of COVID or COVID Vaccine antibodies and tell you the difference is effectiveness is insignificant; even more so when you consider the increased risk of death in COVID vs Vaccine.
> 
> ...



Why are nurses and doctors with confirmed positive antibodies tests being fired? These "heroes " a year ago now aren't good enough to take care of us even though they have just as much as protection from it as is humanly possible?

You have to understand the fact that this is being pushed so hard is whats causing the blowback. It's not because places want to "reopen". 100,000 people have been freely packing into football stadiums all season, most without a mask or vaccine mandate. Now you're telling people they have to have their 4 year old get it if they want to send their child to kindergarten? And the parents have no say in it? It all seems like there is a sinister motive behind it. 

This place seems to be an outlier as far as online opinion goes. Go to any YouTube video where a vaccine mandate is mentioned or being plugged as a good thing and the dislike to like ratio is out of this world. Like 15 to 1.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Sweden pauses use of Moderna COVID vaccine for younger age groups*

Sweden will pause the use of Moderna's (MRNA.O) COVID-19 vaccine for people born 1991 and later after reports of possible rare side effects, such as myocarditis, the Swedish health agency said on Wednesday.

The health agency said data pointed to an increase of myocarditis and pericarditis among youths and young adults that had been vaccinated.

_"The connection is especially clear when it comes to Moderna's vaccine Spikevax, especially after the second dose,"_ it said in a statement," adding the risk of being affected was very small.

The health agency said it now recommended the Comirnaty vaccine from Pfizer/Biontech instead. People born 1991 or later that had received a first Moderna shot, some 81,000 people, would not get a second Moderna jab, it added.

Source: Reuters


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Dolorian said:


> *Sweden pauses use of Moderna COVID vaccine for younger age groups*
> 
> Sweden will pause the use of Moderna's (MRNA.O) COVID-19 vaccine for people born 1991 and later after reports of possible rare side effects, such as myocarditis, the Swedish health agency said on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


@FriedTofu 
@DaRealNugget 
@All Petite Wrestling

Yikes, you mean The Safest Vaccines Ever(TM) might carry unknown side effects? You mean we might not have all the necessary data yet? 😬

I'm sure these people will be fine, and if they aren't? Eh... at least they proved themselves to be on The Right Side Of History(TM). Their sacrifice will have been a noble one indeed.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> @FriedTofu
> @DaRealNugget
> @All Petite Wrestling
> 
> ...


This has been a known issue for months dude. If you still think this is an 'unknown', then you really are not doing your own research correctly. Hundreds of cases out of million of doses given compared to how many people having severe reactions due to covid? They found something that might be of concern, and put a pause to it. These countries are also not stopping vaccinations from non-Moderna's because the benefits outweigh the risks. 

These people are fine with proper care, better than sad folks who listened to misinformation spreaders like you and ended up dead due to covid.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> This has been a known issue for months dude. If you still think this is an 'unknown', then you really are not doing your own research correctly. Hundreds of cases out of million of doses given compared to how many people having severe reactions due to covid?* They found something that might be of concern, and put a pause to it.* These countries are also not stopping vaccinations from non-Moderna's because the benefits outweigh the risks.
> 
> These people are fine with proper care, better than sad folks who listened to misinformation spreaders like you and ended up dead due to covid.


Uh, that's great and all... but these people are still going to suffer from having an *inflamed heart*.

I wonder what else they might find in the next couple of years. As I stated earlier we are only in month 9 of these vaccines. It is only natural we will know more once we are in month 30, month 100 and so on. But that doesn't seem to matter to you because if you don't run out and get the vaccine _right now _you're some kind of scumbag human being.

Meanwhile these otherwise perfectly healthy young people, who likely would have not have suffered any grave illness from covid, just put their own long term health at risk because of people like you.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

It's weird how so many people, on forums, commenting on YT vids, news articles etc are aware of the problems with vaccines and yet so few are genuinely protesting or bringing down power structures.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

wrasslin_casual said:


> It's weird how so many people, on forums, commenting on YT vids, news articles etc are aware of the problems with vaccines and yet so few are genuinely protesting or bringing down power structures.


Most americans lead lives of insane comfort and they have a lot invested in it. They aren't going to get off their couch and make actual sacrifices until the storm hits home and they are left with no other choice.

It can definitely happen, especially if the powers that be keep pushing. This recent Southwest Airlines strike could be just the beginning.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> Most americans lead lives of insane comfort and they have a lot invested in it. They aren't going to get off their couch and make actual sacrifices until the storm hits home and they are left with no other choice.
> 
> It can definitely happen, especially if the powers that be keep pushing. This recent Southwest Airlines strike could be just the beginning.


Ah, yes. The airline cancellations that had absolutely nothing to do with the vaccine mandate is definitely the beginning of conservatards suddenly embracing labor strikes. Meanwhile, in the real world, I will be here a year from now when the majority of those dorks have caved and the few who haven't are begging for their jobs back.

Conservatives kickstarting another labor movement is a bet I'm willing to take.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> Yes. Pfizer and scientists have said this. This is not new. This is a known fact for all vaccines.
> 
> Getting COVID first hand is risky, random, and avoidable. Getting antibodies from a vaccine is exponentially less risky, scheduled so you can prepare for side effects, and encouraged. Would you rather catch polio and hope your body beats it or take the vaccine and have incredibly reduced side effects?



The stories going around the media and spread by everyone is that the jab is better than natural immunity and another issue is places where there are mandates don't take natural immunity into around for passes


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

no vax for 30 years .. no flu for 30 years .. what could be better than that? jab is poison meant to sterilize you or kill you .. depopulation event in full swing


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

Driver79 said:


> Most americans lead lives of insane comfort and they have a lot invested in it. They aren't going to get off their couch and make actual sacrifices until the storm hits home and they are left with no other choice.
> 
> It can definitely happen, especially if the powers that be keep pushing. This recent Southwest Airlines strike could be just the beginning.


I get that, but there are millions who don't live a comfy life. Little or no healthcare access, barely enough money for a home let alone bills, internet etc. I guess they're too pre-occupied with drugs and alcohol.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

DaRealNugget said:


> *Ah, yes. The airline cancellations that had absolutely nothing to do with the vaccine mandate* is definitely the beginning of conservatards suddenly embracing labor strikes. Meanwhile, in the real world, I will be here a year from now when the majority of those dorks have caved and the few who haven't are begging for their jobs back.
> 
> Conservatives kickstarting another labor movement is a bet I'm willing to take.


The Southwest Airlines Pilot Association filed a temporary restraining order in federal court on Friday, specifically citing the vaccine mandate as a reason. 😐 



https://storage.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.txnd.352616/gov.uscourts.txnd.352616.11.0.pdf



Sure would be a strange coincidence, but then again I wouldn't expect a Joe Biden mark to be leery of coincidences.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> The Southwest Airlines Pilot Association filed a temporary restraining order in federal court on Friday, specifically citing the vaccine mandate as a reason. 😐
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a shower bro. I can smell your bullshit from here. It's so easier being a conservatard. Who needs facts when you can just make up whatever you want to fit your narrative? Even after the company debunked your lies, you go further down the conspiracy hole. How dumb do you have to be to believe that conservatives, of all people, are capable of using organized labor? lmao

As I said, I'll be here a year from now when absolutely nothing has happened in regards to the "resistance" against vaccine mandates. Because that would require conservatives to have a set of balls.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

COVID not over until everyone jabbed: IMF (msn.com) 

Banks around the world, & now the IMF, keep on pushing the vax.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

DaRealNugget said:


> Take a shower bro. I can smell your bullshit from here. It's so easier being a conservatard. *Who needs facts when you can just make up whatever you want to fit your narrative?* Even after the company debunked your lies, you go further down the conspiracy hole. How dumb do you have to be to believe that conservatives, of all people, are capable of using organized labor? lmao
> 
> As I said, I'll be here a year from now when absolutely nothing has happened in regards to the "resistance" against vaccine mandates. Because that would require conservatives to have a set of balls.


You mean like assuming that anyone who doesn't want to get vaccinated must be a conservative? 😐


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Daniel Andrews gives Vaccine Mandate EXEMPTIONS, but only for his mates - XYZ 

^ Definitely worth a read for anyone still interested in knowing how things are developing in Melbourne.

The rule of medical law continues in Danadrewstan | The Spectator Australia 

_"Victoria has invented a new type of law: medical law. Medical law is enshrined in Victorian law by emergency orders made under the Public Health and Wellbeing Act 2008 (Vic). Medical law is like martial law but it’s for your own good. 

Medical law and martial law do share a lot of attributes: house arrest, night curfews, restrictions on movement, restrictions on association, restrictions on speech, restrictions on religion, restrictions on practising a trade/profession, roadblocks, population surveillance, military vehicles, teargas, rubber bullets and a stern leader at a lectern.

Victoria Police’s response deserves special mention. In this short video you can see Victoria Police unnecessarily kicking, tackling, head-slamming, punching, kneeing, rifle-butting, pepper-spraying, choking and pointing firearms at unarmed fleeing civilians. And that was just the last fortnight. 

Melbourne, once the most liveable, is now the most locked-down city in the world and a politicised police are patrolling the streets stomping on anyone who will not do what they are told."_


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

themachoprince said:


> no vax for 30 years .. no flu for 30 years .. what could be better than that? jab is poison meant to sterilize you or kill you .. depopulation event in full swing



Good thing I've been snipped then.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

RealDealNow said:


> Daniel Andrews gives Vaccine Mandate EXEMPTIONS, but only for his mates - XYZ
> 
> ^ Definitely worth a read for anyone still interested in knowing how things are developing in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


To be fair this is not covid specific. Victorian police and probably any Aussie police have a shocking reputation for being brutal fuckwits for anyone who they think looks dodgy or they just feel like roughing up. Plenty of evidence of that from the past.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CDC director endorses booster shots for Moderna, Johnson & Johnson vaccines


The CDC formally recommended booster shots for millions of Americas who received Moderna and Johnson & Johnson's COVID-19 vaccines. CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky joins "CBS Mornings" to discuss.



www.cbsnews.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451586343222452225


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> CDC director endorses booster shots for Moderna, Johnson & Johnson vaccines
> 
> 
> The CDC formally recommended booster shots for millions of Americas who received Moderna and Johnson & Johnson's COVID-19 vaccines. CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky joins "CBS Mornings" to discuss.
> ...













Honk honk


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Dolorian said:


> CDC director endorses booster shots for Moderna, Johnson & Johnson vaccines
> 
> 
> The CDC formally recommended booster shots for millions of Americas who received Moderna and Johnson & Johnson's COVID-19 vaccines. CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky joins "CBS Mornings" to discuss.
> ...


"This is always the case..."
"This is how all vaccines work..."
"Only racist and anti-science MAGAtards are against booster shots..."

On another note, I'm glad the vax boys that got the double dose are no longer considered 'fully vaccinated'. Welcome to the unclean.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

themachoprince said:


> no vax for 30 years .. no flu for 30 years .. what could be better than that? jab is poison meant to sterilize you or kill you .. depopulation event in full swing


This has little to do with population control and more with enforcing social credit scores on everyone. It's the inch in lieu of the mile.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> CDC director endorses booster shots for Moderna, Johnson & Johnson vaccines
> 
> 
> The CDC formally recommended booster shots for millions of Americas who received Moderna and Johnson & Johnson's COVID-19 vaccines. CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky joins "CBS Mornings" to discuss.
> ...



This has been predicted by the "nutcase Conspiracy Theorists" when all of this started... just like the Vaccine passport (which they were ridiculed for until it became a reality).


Spoiler: It _will_ be made mandatory, and won't stop at 3.


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> This has little to do with population control and more with enforcing social credit scores on everyone. It's the inch in lieu of the mile.


I think the people fortunate enough to survive get the social credit score. It's irrefutable that there is a depopulation agenda going on. Ordinarily vaccines would be pulled with minimal adverse reactions or deaths. In this instance millions of people have had adverse reactions and hundreds of thousands of people have died, this is known and is being covered up.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

KYRA BATARA said:


> This has been predicted by the "nutcase Conspiracy Theorists" when all of this started... just like the Vaccine passport (which they were ridiculed for until it became a reality).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It _will_ be made mandatory, and won't stop at 3.


_"We need more people to get vaccinated so we can reach herd immunity!"_

*:: months later ::*

_"Vaccines do not grant immunity, everyone knows that! They just protect you from serious illness!_

*:: months later ::*

_"Of course you have to get a shot every 6 months! Don't you know anything!?!?"









_


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> This has little to do with population control and more with enforcing social credit scores on everyone. It's the inch in lieu of the mile.


Or it is just basic health policy that some pundits have politicized into a political game to scare people into voting a certain way. Just like the caravans, or taking away guns, or abortion rights.

When Americans can casually dismiss they know somebody that passed away from this disease as 'nothing' or 'because of underlying medical conditions', I think you guys need a serious rethink of what kind of society you want instead of worrying about a made believe social credit score. You guys already have a version of social credit score with credit ratings which punishes debtors that actually pay off their debts, it has just been normalized into your psyche.

The more worrying trend is the growing mistrust in medicine due to greed and general apathy. The slow ticking timebomb of antibiotic resistance from misuse of antibiotics could happen in our lifetime unless we develop new drugs is going to be so much worse with all the misinformation.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> You guys already have a version of social credit score with credit ratings which punishes debtors that actually pay off their debts, it has just been normalized into your psyche.


You really do just repeat whatever it is you saw in some liberal think tank. In what fucking way does a credit score *punish* someone for paying their debts? That is the dumbest fucking thing I have ever heard.




FriedTofu said:


> The more worrying trend is the growing mistrust in medicine due to greed and general apathy. The slow ticking timebomb of antibiotic resistance from misuse of antibiotics could happen in our lifetime unless we develop new drugs is going to be so much worse with all the misinformation.


There is no loss of trust in medicine, there is a loss of trust in people. 

People are open to listening to someone if they feel they can trust them and there's no other agenda at play. Yes the average person isn't a scientist and cannot do anything with the scientific data they are given, but people know when they are being bullshitted.

This is also why it's important to have more debate and less censorship. MORE scientists should be willing to debate in the public forum. That way we might be able to see who really knows what they are talking about. When one side is trying to silence all discussion and debate, that should be a huge red flag. 

I don't know if your side even wants to debate though, because that would mean allowing for the possibility that Evil Drumph wasn't responsible for the pandemic. And that's really what you guys need to hold onto more than anything else.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Driver79 said:


> This is also why it's important to have more debate and less censorship. MORE scientists should be willing to debate in the public forum. That way we might be able to see who really knows what they are talking about. When one side is trying to silence all discussion and debate, that should be a huge red flag.


The narrative is so full of contradictions that it would crumble under debate. The only way to effectively brainwash people is to repeat the lie with minimal pushback. Google won't allow it for that reason. Real debate and journalism is dead.










Ask The Experts - Please COPY WATCH AND SHARE EVERYWHERE


With the rollout of the you-know-what just around the corner, we ask a worldwide panel of experts the question on everybody's minds #asktheexperts Share. Download. Mirror. Now also here... https://brandnewtube.com/watch/ask-the-experts-covid-1…




www.bitchute.com












ASK THE EXPERTS II - Doctors respond to BBC "Panorama" COVID propaganda - Part 2


(Published on Feb 20, 2021) "Ask the Experts II" provides a platform to some of the world's most outspoken and heavily censored medical professionals to express their views on the validity of the global pandemic and the safety & efficacy of the COVI…




www.bitchute.com






^^^

This is only a tiny portion of the doctors and scientists worldwide that have spoken out. You won't find any of them on YouTube.

Ask yourself this: What's the incentive for these professionals to blow the whistle when they are putting their jobs and medical licenses in jeopardy? -- As opposed to doctors that follow the protocols, and get financial incentives for diagnosing someone COVID and putting them on ventilators.

Even the former Chief Scientist and VP of Pfizer is warning people about the jab:









A Final Warning to Humanity from Former Pfizer Chief Scientist Michael Yeadon


Source (and mirror/download links): https://planetlockdownfilm.com/full-interviews/ FLCCC's COVID Prevention & Treatment Protocols: https://covid19criticalcare.com/covid-19-protocols/ Ivermectin for COVID-19, summary of the current research: https…




www.bitchute.com






It's insane that some people still readily believe what the MSM feeds them after being exposed for years as servers of the 1%. The same MSM that routinely uses crisis actors and instigate conflicts. CNN has been caught on tape _admitting_ to using deception methods to steer their audience in a desired direction. It's a massive propaganda tool that unfortunately works wonders on a segment of the population.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

/


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> You really do just repeat whatever it is you saw in some liberal think tank. In what fucking way does a credit score *punish* someone for paying their debts? That is the dumbest fucking thing I have ever heard.


Short term wise your credit rating goes down. It isn't some liberal think tank BS. Lenders penalize you for reducing their income stream from interests.






> There is no loss of trust in medicine, there is a loss of trust in people.
> 
> People are open to listening to someone if they feel they can trust them and there's no other agenda at play. Yes the average person isn't a scientist and cannot do anything with the scientific data they are given, but people know when they are being bullshitted.
> 
> ...


No trust in medicine? LOL You are on the side that is against one of the greatest accomplishments in medicine in our lifetime based on nothing but 'we don't know the long term effects' or ' muh freedumb'. And you dare claim this isn't happening and try to pacify the morons with it is due to lost of trust in people instead? What a loser.

Do you really know whether you are being bullshitted? Stanning for the biggest snakeoil salesman around? Talk about projection when all you do is spread BS because you are too dumb to understand and rely on talking points to tell you that it is all about the orange man.

You want more more more from everyone else, yet you refuse to give anything back. It isn't about silencing debate and discussion, it is about preventing trash using real fear to make a quick buck. Talk about being an entitled Karen thinking everyone need to debate for your sake.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> Short term wise your credit rating goes down. It isn't some liberal think tank BS. Lenders penalize you for reducing their income stream from interests.


In what fucking way do lenders penalize you for paying your bills on time? The higher your credit rating, the LESS iyou are going to pay in interest. You literally have no fucking clue what you're talking about. 



FriedTofu said:


> No trust in medicine? LOL You are on the side that is against one of the greatest accomplishments in medicine in our lifetime based on nothing but 'we don't know the long term effects' or ' muh freedumb'. And you dare claim this isn't happening and try to pacify the morons with it is due to lost of trust in people instead? What a loser.


If you're going to argue that there is *zero *risk in taking the vaccine, then you are a sheep and an idiot to boot. 



FriedTofu said:


> Do you really know whether you are being bullshitted? Stanning for the biggest snakeoil salesman around? Talk about projection when all you do is spread BS because you are too dumb to understand and rely on talking points to tell you that it is all about the orange man.


In no way have I ever stanned for Evil Drumph, that is just something you need to try and project because your argument is in shambles. Otherwise I would have already gotten the vaccine as he as urged people to do so.

And if Evil Drumph is a snake oil salesman, what does that make Joe Biden? The guy has been in politics for 50 years. He has spoken out of every side of his mouth. The fact that you are so willing to buy his bullshit at face value because you're triggered by Evil Drumph is sad and pathetic. It's truly amazing how Evil Drumph has caused people like you to abandon every principle they've ever had in fear of not being on "The Right Side of History(TM)". Now you're telling people that they should have full faith and full trust in the U.S. government because hey at least they aren't Donald Trump. Now the good guys are in charge and surely they would never lie to us. Yea... real fucking smart you are. 

ZERO fucking doubt that if Evil Drumph was still president and was urging the american public to take the vaccine... you would be an anti-vaxxer. That's how fucking fickle you are.



FriedTofu said:


> You want more more more from everyone else, yet you refuse to give anything back. It isn't about silencing debate and discussion, it is about preventing trash using real fear to make a quick buck. Talk about being an entitled Karen thinking everyone need to debate for your sake.


You're a fuckin clown and you don't even believe what you're arguing. We know this because you were totally fucking exposed when it came to addressing the obesity factor in covid hospitalizations.

@FriedTofu:

_"Everyone NEEDS to get vaccinated right away! We need to preach vaccine awareness at every waking moment! We need to shove needles into people's arms and force them out of their jobs if they don't comply! We need to make sure that we don't have overcrowded hospitals!"_

@FriedTofu after being told obesity is a common factor in* 80%* of all covid hospitalizations:

_"I don't care about obesity! Raising awareness about obesity would be a huge waste of time! It's not important!"_


Straight fucking clownshoes. Your entire worldview is shaped by Evil Drumph whether you have the balls to admit it or not.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

theboxingfan said:


> I think the people fortunate enough to survive get the social credit score. It's irrefutable that there is a depopulation agenda going on. Ordinarily vaccines would be pulled with minimal adverse reactions or deaths. In this instance millions of people have had adverse reactions and hundreds of thousands of people have died, this is known and is being covered up.


The depopulation agenda is a red herring. There will be certainly some taking place, as empty mouths only have so many uses.

The thing we need to be watching out for is the annihilation of the middle class. I give it 10-20 years tops. Never forget, that by 2030 you'll own nothing and you will be "happy". There will be the wealthy landowners and the rest of the serf class. Hello neo-feudalism. That is my theory about the "Great Reset". Everything else, including the culture war, is just a distraction.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> In what fucking way do lenders penalize you for paying your bills on time? The higher your credit rating, the LESS iyou are going to pay in interest. You literally have no fucking clue what you're talking about.


Clearing your long time debt reduces your credit rating in the short term, denying you the ability to get the lower interest rates loans for the short term. Incentivizing you to keep a certain level of debt for lenders to earn interests.





> If you're going to argue that there is *zero *risk in taking the vaccine, then you are a sheep and an idiot to boot.


You are the sheep and idiot if you are going to argue about anything having zero risk. Another self-own by you. 




> In no way have I ever stanned for Evil Drumph, that is just something you need to try and project because your argument is in shambles. Otherwise I would have already gotten the vaccine as he as urged people to do so.
> 
> And if Evil Drumph is a snake oil salesman, what does that make Joe Biden? The guy has been in politics for 50 years. He has spoken out of every side of his mouth. The fact that you are so willing to buy his bullshit at face value because you're triggered by Evil Drumph is sad and pathetic. It's truly amazing how Evil Drumph has caused people like you to abandon every principle they've ever had in fear of not being on "The Right Side of History(TM)". Now you're telling people that they should have full faith and full trust in the U.S. government because hey at least they aren't Donald Trump. Now the good guys are in charge and surely they would never lie to us. Yea... real fucking smart you are.
> 
> ZERO fucking doubt that if Evil Drumph was still president and was urging the american public to take the vaccine... you would be an anti-vaxxer. That's how fucking fickle you are.


Why are you doing whataboutism with Biden? Just because you have celebrity worship for the snakeoil salesman, doesn't mean others do the same with who they vote for or whether one would take the vaccine. What principles did I abandon? Seems like you have done that in stanning for this snakesoil saleman.




> You're a fuckin clown and you don't even believe what you're arguing. We know this because you were totally fucking exposed when it came to addressing the obesity factor in covid hospitalizations.
> 
> @FriedTofu:
> 
> ...


This is a stupid strawman you always resort to when you are out of your depth in anything. Oh and also making up nonsense about yourself thinking it adds any credibility to your pathetic parroting of talking points.

Yes obesity, diabetes and other underlying medical conditions make people more vulnerable to the disease. So do these people deserve to die? I said it is easier to give everybody the jabs instead of reducing obesity rate because that's just reality. Didn't say anything about not raising awareness about obesity nor saying it isn't important. You are the sad loser clown thinking this is even a good point to make against me because you lack any critical thinking skill. 1 in 500 Americans dead and still 'oh fat people haha gotcha' argument in 2021. Loser.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Inside the mind of @FriedTofu:


- Believes that being skeptical of the virus all the way up until Nov 2020 was perfectly fine. Believes being skeptical of the virus as of Jan 2021 is not fine and if you're skeptical you deserve to lose your job. 

- Believes Evil Drumph rushed the development of the vaccines for political gain, but now refers to the exact same vaccine as "one of the greatest accomplishments in medicine in our lifetime".

- Believes that anyone that suffers from side effects or other dire consequences as a result of taking the vaccine shouldn't worry at all. 

- Believes it is a huge waste of time to spend even a single second preaching the importance of eating and living healthy when there is a deadly virus going around that disproportionately effects the obese. 

- Believes it is less intrusive to force a needle into someone's arm than to ask someone to live healthy. 

- Believes paying your bills in full and on time will damage your credit rating. 

- Believes a fry cook at McDonalds being unable to support a family and live comfortably is a clear sign that our free trade system is corrupt and unfair. 


Yes, *clearly* these are the thoughts and beliefs of a rational, well adjusted individual who isn't just fully motivated by his own tribal politics and seething hatred of our previous pussy grabber in chief.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> Inside the mind of @FriedTofu:
> 
> 
> - Believes that being skeptical of the virus all the way up until Nov 2020 was perfectly fine. Believes being skeptical of the virus as of Jan 2021 is not fine and if you're skeptical you deserve to lose your job.
> ...


Cool story. Exposing yourself as the loser you are yet again by making shit up about people that you disagree with. Just like you made up all the nonsense about yourself thinking it adds any credibility to your position. 

Your projection of you being skeptical about the virus due to who is president onto me is so revealing. I literally said multiple times the orange idiot would have won re-election if he took the virus seriously from the beginning. And why it was reasonable to doubt vaccine approval by his administration so close to election time because he has peddled 'miracle cures' based no inconclusive studies for months. If you are comparing that with saying vaccines are bad because Biden, then you are lacking in any critical thinking and deserve being ripped off as the stupid mark you are by these people.

Your projection on me not being concerned about vaccine injuries is false too. It is another projection of you not caring about the preventable deaths you and people like you have caused.

You keep making stupid strawman about me not caring about obesity rate, as if you do. Or as if that is the only underlying condition for severe symptoms with covid.

I already explained how credit score work to trick clueless people into not paying off their debt asap by lowering your ratings in the short term. You are just willfully ignoring it.

Well I rather that fry cook be able to raise a family than you who seem to think they should live a life of misery. In your zeal for free trade, employers should be able to import cheaper workers to do these jobs instead of paying more expensive locals too. Stan for that why don't you?

Have fun with all your virtue signaling right-libertarian talking points while the corrupt continue to rob you blind. What a loser.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Pratchett said:


> The depopulation agenda is a red herring. There will be certainly some taking place, as empty mouths only have so many uses.
> 
> The thing we need to be watching out for is the annihilation of the middle class. I give it 10-20 years tops. Never forget, that by 2030 you'll own nothing and you will be "happy". There will be the wealthy landowners and the rest of the serf class. Hello neo-feudalism. That is my theory about the "Great Reset". Everything else, including the culture war, is just a distraction.


The WEF's Great Reset is essentially Agenda 21 repackaged. It's the systematic destruction of Capitalism, via Governmental regulations and protocols.


Social Credit System (do what they ask, or starve)
One World Digital Currency with a Central Bank (_Bank for International Settlements)_
One World Government
One World Religion (which is already being set up with the _Abrahamic Family House_ treaty in Abu Dhabi)
One Military (NATO)
Track & trace everyone on the planet
The end of National Sovereignty
Government-owned/operated schools and child services
No more privately owned vehicles
No more privately owned homes (the two largest asset management firms in the world, _BlackRock_ and _Vanguard_, are dominating the housing market and setting up it's rental-home system via _Blackstone_)
Net Zero, Carbon taxes and limited travel areas... all in the name of "Climate Change"
FEMA Camps (Green Zones) for the "infected"
No more single home for family units
No more private farming (Bill Gates buying up all of Farmland)


All being openly discussed at Davos.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> You keep making stupid strawman about me not caring about obesity rate, as if you do. Or as if that is the only underlying condition for severe symptoms with covid.


I point to the obesity factor because it proves that your compassion is all performative. What you really want is to bully and control. You only brought up 'overcrowded hospitals' to begin with so that you could have an excuse to browbeat from a place of moral authority.

But do you really care about having overcrowded hospitals? Obviously not considering you are completely unwilling to discuss the role that personal health plays when it comes to COVID. Not only that but it doesn't even appear you are the slightest bit interested. You are clearly in favor of spending billions of dollars and all the energy in the world advertising the dangers of being unvaccinated, yet you are not willing to spend a single dollar OR a single ounce of energy advertising the danger of being overweight. When 80% of all COVID hospitalizations have that common thing in factor, and you refuse to speak on it, it proves to everyone that you aren't really interested in helping anyone.



FriedTofu said:


> Have fun with all your virtue signaling right-libertarian talking points while the corrupt continue to rob you blind. What a loser.


This is the second time you have accused me of using "talking points". Not surprised, most lefties have this maneuver in their playbook. Anytime someone presents a fact and/or truth that cannot be disputed they are accused of repeating some other person's talking point, as if that is supposed to mean a fucking thing.

You don't often hear right wingers accuse someone of repeating "left wing talking points", because most left wing talking points are laughable on their face and can be disputed using simple logic and reason. But because you are so emotionally invested in your political ideology, because you are so convinced that the other side is trash, you are unwilling to acknowledge when they are correct even in the face of irrefutable fact. Your ego and your need to be on the right side is more important than acknowledging the truth.

That is why you couldn't be pro-vaccine when Evil Drumph was president, because Evil Drumph is clearly the devil and is never telling the truth... and so being pro-vaccine during that time would be giving him credit for doing something positive. And if he were currently president, there's really nothing to suggest that you would be on the side of the pro-vaxxers.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Good news for Australia! My area Newcastle has lifted lockdown due to surpassing the vax target! Thrilled to go out to a pub dinner and movies over the weekend (Paw Patrol movie, 4 stars). Back in business!

Super duper easy to get your vax confirmation on your phone, flash it hen you go in places, check in on the other app and you're sweet. Huzzah!

Never got the impression my country was ever a police state as per the flapping conservative heads like Candace whatsherface.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> I point to the obesity factor because it proves that your compassion is all performative. What you really want is to bully and control. You only brought up 'overcrowded hospitals' to begin with so that you could have an excuse to browbeat from a place of moral authority.
> 
> But do you really care about having overcrowded hospitals? Obviously not considering you are completely unwilling to discuss the role that personal health plays when it comes to COVID. Not only that but it doesn't even appear you are the slightest bit interested. You are clearly in favor of spending billions of dollars and all the energy in the world advertising the dangers of being unvaccinated, yet you are not willing to spend a single dollar OR a single ounce of energy advertising the danger of being overweight. When 80% of all COVID hospitalizations have that common thing in factor, and you refuse to speak on it, it proves to everyone that you aren't really interested in helping anyone.


Overcrowded hospitals are the reality wtf are you even trying to say here? My compassion is performative because I saw through your lame diversion attempt again and again? You are the one doing the performative nonsense with muh freedumb BS.

I obviously care about the hospital issue because that is the primary reason why we had lockdowns and pushing for vaccines to reduce the stress on the healthcare system. I wasn't unwilling to discuss the role of personal health, I am saying we have a way to help reduce the risks to these people with an easier and immediate means. If you need billions of dollars to advertise the danger of being overweight, and thinking it will be as effective in reducing the stress on hospitals during this pandemic, then you really lack any decent decision making ability and I pity anyone that depend on you for that.





> This is the second time you have accused me of using "talking points". Not surprised, most lefties have this maneuver in their playbook. Anytime someone presents a fact and/or truth that cannot be disputed they are accused of repeating some other person's talking point, as if that is supposed to mean a fucking thing.
> 
> You don't often hear right wingers accuse someone of repeating "left wing talking points", because most left wing talking points are laughable on their face and can be disputed using simple logic and reason. But because you are so emotionally invested in your political ideology, because you are so convinced that the other side is trash, you are unwilling to acknowledge when they are correct even in the face of irrefutable fact. Your ego and your need to be on the right side is more important than acknowledging the truth.
> 
> That is why you couldn't be pro-vaccine when Evil Drumph was president, because Evil Drumph is clearly the devil and is never telling the truth... and so being pro-vaccine during that time would be giving him credit for doing something positive. And if he were currently president, there's really nothing to suggest that you would be on the side of the pro-vaxxers.


You also accused me of using leftist or liberal talking points too. You are such a caricature and lack any self-awareness by literally parroting the template of the talking points even in your rebuttal attempts. Your attempt at projection is so laughably bad. What a loser.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

If you don't wanna get the vaccine I don't really care, your life and all that shit. 

BUT I will judge you for being scared of a fucking needle, I can't imagine being that much of a fucking pussy that a needle scares me, if you're scared of a needle of all things you're just a little bit pathetic.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> If you don't wanna get the vaccine I don't really care, your life and all that shit.
> 
> BUT I will judge you for being scared of a fucking needle, I can't imagine being that much of a fucking pussy that a needle scares me, if you're scared of a needle of all things you're just a little bit pathetic.


it's not the needle you nitwit, it's the fact that there is no long term research on the vaccine, it was rushed, people have had serious side effects from in and in some rare cases have died, it's been politicized, and they don't want to be forced to have something injected into their body just to be able to function in society. 

and the pro vaccine side (many of them) get a sense of satisfaction when people die from covid who didn't get vaccinated. Especially if those people are Republican and white, there is literally an entire subreddit page of people, some being Antifa members, getting their rocks off seeing people die.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

@FriedTofu 

How do we know you wouldn't be vax-skeptic if Evil Drumph were still in office? 

Biden, Harris, Cuomo and the liberal MSM talking heads were mostly vax-skeptic all the way up until Nov 2020. That was clearly the party line.

You said it yourself, it was perfectly acceptable to be vax-skeptic when Evil Drumph was president. So how can we be so sure that you're motivated by science and not politics? How we do know you would have the exact same attitude as you do now?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> @FriedTofu
> 
> How do we know you wouldn't be vax-skeptic if Evil Drumph were still in office?
> 
> ...


Because I am not a loser like you that base your decision making on a cult of personality and dumb politics. Because there is precedent that orange moron pushed for inconclusive treatments because he hated the optics of not being able to deal with the pandemic. Did you forget about hydoxychloroquine? Did you forget about bleach and uv light rubbish? At the same time he was resistant to proven measures to slow down the spread like mask wearing and practicing safe distancing. 

You are such a meme and a loser that tries to pivot away whenever you are unable to defend your position.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> Because I am not a loser like you that base your decision making on a cult of personality and dumb politics. Because there is precedent that orange moron pushed for inconclusive treatments because he hated the optics of not being able to deal with the pandemic. Did you forget about hydoxychloroquine? Did you forget about bleach and uv light rubbish? At the same time he was resistant to proven measures to slow down the spread like mask wearing and practicing safe distancing.
> 
> You are such a meme and a loser that tries to pivot away whenever you are unable to defend your position.


So.... are you going to answer the question?

Judging from this response, should we assume that you would be vax-skeptic?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> So.... are you going to answer the question?
> 
> Judging from this response, should we assume that you would be vax-skeptic?


Wtf I literally answered your question how you would know what my decision would be. You really are a sad loser that you can't even do a simple follow up and even came up with the incorrect conclusion.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> Wtf I literally answered your question how you would know what my decision would be. You really are a sad loser that you can't even do a simple follow up and even came up with the incorrect conclusion.


Where did you answer the question? All we know is that you were vax skeptic when Evil Drumph was president, but you aren't vax skeptic now that someone else is president.

Yes or no, would you be vax skeptic if Evil Drumph were still president? It's a very simple question.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> Where did you answer the question? All we know is that you were vax skeptic when Evil Drumph was president, but you aren't vax skeptic now that someone else is president.
> 
> Yes or no, would you be vax skeptic if Evil Drumph were still president? It's a very simple question.


I answered what my decision making process is. I was skeptical of his administration not following the rules to rush out a vaccine and skipping steps. Because there is precedent he cared more about optics of 'saving the day' than facts. He pushed for an inconclusive treatment before. If you know a guy like that, wouldn't you be skeptical of the next 'cure' he push too?

I wouldn't be a vaccine skeptic if that orange moron is still president if procedures were followed and not skipped because of his obsession with optics. How many times must I repeat this? As long as virologists or whoever the fk are the regulators are satisfied with the process, why wouldn't I trust them?


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> I answered what my decision making process is. I was skeptical of his administration not following the rules to rush out a vaccine and skipping steps. Because there is precedent he cared more about optics of 'saving the day' than facts. He pushed for an inconclusive treatment before. If you know a guy like that, wouldn't you be skeptical of the next 'cure' he push too?
> 
> I wouldn't be a vaccine skeptic if that orange moron is still president if procedures were followed and not skipped because of his obsession with optics. How many times must I repeat this? As long as virologists or whoever the fk are the regulators are satisfied with the process, why wouldn't I trust them?


That's great actually, I'm glad to hear you say that. Now the question is... what if someone didn't want to take the vaccine because they didn't trust Evil Drumph?










^ What if this half black half asian non-binary gender queer decided that xe/xim/they weren't comfortable taking the vaccine? What if xe/xim/they didn't fully trust the president after being told for four years that he was a ruthless dictator that wanted to harm minorities?

Would you be in favor of bullying this person the way you are now? Would you dare tell this person that their personal freedom doesn't matter? Would you be in favor of forcing this person out of their job because of their beliefs?


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> If you don't wanna get the vaccine I don't really care, your life and all that shit.
> 
> BUT I will judge you for being scared of a fucking needle, I can't imagine being that much of a fucking pussy that a needle scares me, if you're scared of a needle of all things you're just a little bit pathetic.


Oh wow. This is either a really dumb attempt at trolling or an unintentionally bad post. My first guess would be the former, but this wouldn't be the first time this guy has shat the bed on here.

Just hilarious that he felt the compulsion to go on some kind of macho, self-congratulatory mini-rant about people being afraid of needles or whatever. Completely from out of nowhere. Like, who is this post even directed to? Who's afraid of needles? You can just tell he would have felt like such a champion writing this out. Lol, yeah, we're all massively intimidated 😅

The funniest part is he calls people "pussies" & then at the first sign of confrontation he totally ghosts like a... well, like a total pussy I suppose.

The guy's trash bro.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Driver79 said:


> That's great actually, I'm glad to hear you say that. Now the question is... what if someone didn't want to take the vaccine because they didn't trust Evil Drumph?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are such a pathetic loser to pivot to such superficial identity politics and using an unflattering picture here that adds nothing to the discussion reveal how shallow you really are. Of course I will call them stupid just like I call you stupid if they still hold such opinions. I will tell them to trust the non-political appointees.

I am in favor of them facing the consequences of their actions. I will tell them the same that personal freedom doesn't mean being allowed to do whatever they want. I am in favor of forcing them out of their job for not complying with the law or job requirements.

You are such a pathetic person you think this is any sort of bait or retort. No wonder you have to keep parroting talking points because this is the level of argument you can come up with on your own. I didn't even need to do anything to disprove your employers should be able to hire whoever they want and ignore 'muh feelings' argument you claim to hold. You literally kept contradicting yourself with your 'but teenagers argument' and now this lame excuse of a bait with identity politics. Another giant self own by you to reveal your projection yet again.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Two crucial articles.

First, data shows vaccines almost certainly do nothing to stop the spread of COVID. In fact, they may increase it.

*Increases in COVID-19 are unrelated to levels of vaccination across 68 countries and 2947 counties in the United States*




Second, it looks like the _über_ leaky vaccines may have bred a new vaccine-resistant variant:

*The spike protein of SARS-CoV-2 variant A.30 is heavily mutated and evades vaccine-induced antibodies with high efficiency*



There's also *news coming out of the UK* which shows vaccination weakens the immune system's ability to fight COVID infections, which seems to be especially alarming with the news of this new vaccine-resistant variant. If neither vaccines nor the immune systems of the vaccinated will stop this variant, what will?

We've got interesting times ahead.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

"98 percent effective "
"Sorry more like 78"

"It falls to to under 40 percent after so many months"

"booster is 98 percent effective "

It's all a cycle ...and the real kicker is the one that is fda approved is the one all the pharmacist I asked about told me not to get


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*People who are moderately and severely immunocompromised and COVID-19 vaccine booster dose*

Moderately and severely immunocompromised people aged ≥18 years who completed an mRNA COVID-19 vaccine primary series and received an additional mRNA vaccine dose may receive a single COVID-19 booster dose (Pfizer-BioNTech, Moderna or Janssen) at least 6 months after completing their third mRNA vaccine dose. In such situations, *people who are moderately and severely immunocompromised may receive a total of four COVID-19 vaccine doses*.









Immunocompromised may need a fourth Covid-19 shot, CDC says


People with health conditions that make them moderately or severely immunocompromised may get a fourth mRNA Covid-19 shot, according to updated CDC guidelines.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Just FYI..flordia now has the least amount of new covid numbers in the states. ..despite masking and vaccines being super relaxed ..take that for what you will


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Well, I got a call from work telling me I've been exposed and should be tested. Seeing as I spentt hours right next to someone who now has Covid, and also ate at a restaurant currently dealing with multiple staff positives, in the last few days I should be a good test for mixed vaccine doses.

My positive coworkers are also fully vaxxed, though neither are mixed dose like me. Oh, and someone I know has had a stroke after contracting Covid this month. The official word is that the two are related but that can't be proved either way.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Just FYI..flordia now has the least amount of new covid numbers in the states. ..despite masking and vaccines being super relaxed ..take that for what you will


Just an FYI Florida has been known to be fudging their covid stats for at least a few months now, likely because DeSantis doesn't want to be criticized for all of the people that get sick or potentially die.



WrestleFAQ said:


> Two crucial articles.
> 
> First, data shows vaccines almost certainly do nothing to stop the spread of COVID. In fact, they may increase it.
> 
> ...


Didn't check out the second study but with the first one, there's a good amount of studies that completely contradict the claims made. There's a good retort to that first study that you can find here:









Claims that a Harvard study showed COVID-19 vaccines are ineffective misrepresent the authors’ conclusions, fail to account for the study’s limitations


Drawing conclusions from population-level data is extremely complex and prone to bias and spurious associations. For this reason, the lack of correlation between the vaccination levels and the rate of SARS-CoV-2 infections in different countries and regions can’t be interpreted as evidence that...




healthfeedback.org





Which implies, amongst other things that there are major problems with simply comparing the population of a country, the amount of people with the vaccine, and those that actually catch covid. Since it's not looking at individuals, we don't know for example how many of the people that catch covid were in fact vaccinated or not vaccinated. It also doesn't take into account the Delta variant being considerably more contagious. The other issue is that even if the study was true, we know you are much less likely to die from covid or deal with long term side effects if you got the vaccine. This is a net win, not just for people not dying, but also less hospital resources being tied up.


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

problem is people get sick from meat vaccines sugar dairy pills booze prescription drugs .. cold flu covid whatever u call it is a natural immune reaction to injesting toxic crap constantly .. its not something you catch .. the vax sterilizes and kills you .. it is a depopulation tool of your new masters and global superpower china .. if u stop eating trash like a spoiled child you don't get sick anymore .. this is why all the tripple vaxxers still get sick and die .. its intentional .. healthy people dont need drugs to stand next to someone and breathe .. toxic people are sick all the time so the believe it when their drug pushing opiod epidemc causing predatory medical "doctors" say that there is an invisible boogyman bat bug trying to kill them .. GTFOH


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

I haven't been asked once for proof of vaccination since they were handed out


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> The depopulation agenda is a red herring. There will be certainly some taking place, as empty mouths only have so many uses.
> 
> The thing we need to be watching out for is the annihilation of the middle class. I give it 10-20 years tops. Never forget, that by 2030 you'll own nothing and you will be "happy". There will be the wealthy landowners and the rest of the serf class. Hello neo-feudalism. That is my theory about the "Great Reset". Everything else, including the culture war, is just a distraction.


I don't think that it is a red herring but you are correct about destroying the middle class. That was the primary reason for the lockdowns. Peoples businesses get closed down then they add a vaccine passport to allow these businesses to have less revenue. Then add inflation into the mix and the middle class gets eroded. 

People that haven't figured this out yet are going to have to wake up fast. The rest of us who understand what is going on, need to refuse to comply with any of these measures.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Rick_James said:


> Just an FYI Florida has been known to be fudging their covid stats for at least a few months now, likely because DeSantis doesn't want to be criticized for all of the people that get sick or potentially die.



We know, any numbers that suggest natural immunity and freedom just may well work are obviously fraudulent. Better go get that 3rd booster before you die.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

*Emergency vaccine rule for large employers will be issued 'in the coming days'*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*CDC advisory panel recommends COVID-19 vaccines for kids ages 5-11

Doses are about one-third of the amount given to adolescents, adults*

Vaccine advisors for the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) voted Tuesday that children ages 5-11 should get COVID-19 vaccines.

The vote comes after a special federal advisory committee met to debate the issue. A final say on the matter is expected from CDC Director Dro. Rochelle Walensky. 










CDC advisory panel recommends COVID-19 vaccines for kids ages 5-11


Vaccine advisors for the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) voted Tuesday that children ages 5-11 should get COVID-19 vaccines.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Vaccinations for kids? What's the world coming to.....


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> We know, any numbers that suggest natural immunity and freedom just may well work are obviously fraudulent. Better go get that 3rd booster before you die.


There could also be an argument to be made that their policy just allowed people that would have died anyway to just meet their fate earlier in the name of freedom. Rip off the bandaid method compared to prolonging the inevitable.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

FriedTofu said:


> There could also be an argument to be made that their policy just allowed people that would have died anyway to just meet their fate earlier in the name of freedom. Rip off the bandaid method compared to prolonging the inevitable.



That's correct. Should have been done all across the country.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

I got my 2 shots and then my booster. I felt tired for a day or two and my arm hurt a little. I feel fine now and it’s absolutely better than dying on a respirator. I don’t see the big deal why people who probably eat stuff like McDonalds, Checkers and smoke are so worried about getting it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> That's correct. Should have been done all across the country.


I mean that sort of defeatist attitude is pretty unAmerican.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> We know, any numbers that suggest natural immunity and freedom just may well work are obviously fraudulent. Better go get that 3rd booster before you die.


Thanks for not actually contributing to what I said lol. Here's a link if you actually want to check it out:









Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis is cooking the books on our COVID numbers


A little over a year ago, at a White House press conference, President Trump said a really amazing thing about COVID-19. “Think of this,” he...




www.orlandoweekly.com





Basically people are dying while DeSantis is trying to juke the numbers.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Magicman38 said:


> I got my 2 shots and then my booster. I felt tired for a day or two and my arm hurt a little. I feel fine now and it’s absolutely better than dying on a respirator. I don’t see the big deal why people who probably eat stuff like McDonalds, Checkers and smoke are so worried about getting it.



Cool now you are protected and others not having the shot doesn't effect you at all because even those with the jab can still spread and catch it










Let's normalize young fit people having heart attacks for no apparent reasons


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

It's now been past the 14 day period since I spent 8 hours at a desk shared by someone who tested positive for Covid. I'm fine. I've also eaten at a restaurant where four staff members tested positive. Still fine. 

In the past week, I've shopped at two stores now on the public exposure list. No symptoms.
Also worked out in a gym where there's been another positive. Nothing.
Ergo, I'd say my mixed-dose, no booster vaccination is working well. 

Oh, and fuck off with trying to link SCAD (Spontaneous Coronary Artery Dissection) to Covid vaccination. My mother died from that and I'm at high risk for it as well as I have the same genetic syndrome that triggered it for her.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

GothicBohemian said:


> It's now been past the 14 day period since I spent 8 hours at a desk shared by someone who tested positive for Covid. I'm fine. I've also eaten at a restaurant where four staff members tested positive. Still fine.
> 
> In the past week, I've shopped at two stores now on the public exposure list. No symptoms.
> Also worked out in a gym where there's been another positive. Nothing.
> ...



I've spent 2 years in a dirty store with no mask touching people's dirty money and getting breathed and coughed on. And I'm fine.


Whats your point?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

My point is that I also spent months with no mask, no gloves, no plexiglass shield and dealing with the public and I didn't get sick either. Nor did my coworkers. That's not true anymore. I've had multiple coworkers sick, including one I sit right beside. I have 100%, unquestionably been exposed to Delta variant Covid in close contact for at least 16 hours but am still testing virus-free. That would be very, very unlikely if I wasn't vaccinated based on the infection rate and case tracking we've had recently where I live. Delta finally made into the province and we've gone from being Canada's Covid success story to having the highest total deaths in our region.

I'm also pissed that someone tried to pass off an article about SCAD as somehow new and linked to Covid. My mother died with it years before Covid came along. She had vascular Ehlers-Danlos, an actual risk factor for it, as do I.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The notion that Florida and DeSantis are lying about Florida's COVID numbers is a conspiracy theory which originated with a lady named Rebekah Jones. It turns out Ms. Jones is a nutjob with a history of lies and con artistry. You can read more about her here.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

GothicBohemian said:


> My point is that I also spent months with no mask, no gloves, no plexiglass shield and dealing with the public and I didn't get sick either. Nor did my coworkers. That's not true anymore. I've had multiple coworkers sick, including one I sit right beside. I have 100%, unquestionably been exposed to Delta variant Covid in close contact for at least 16 hours but am still testing virus-free. That would be very, very unlikely if I wasn't vaccinated based on the infection rate and case tracking we've had recently where I live. Delta finally made into the province and we've gone from being Canada's Covid success story to having the highest total deaths in our region.
> 
> I'm also pissed that someone tried to pass off an article about SCAD as somehow new and linked to Covid. My mother died with it years before Covid came along. She had vascular Ehlers-Danlos, an actual risk factor for it, as do I.



Okay. And I'm unvaccinated and been 100 percent exposed to it 40 hours a week and I'm fine. Just because my unvaccinated story has gone well obviously doesn't mean someone else's won't. Same as if just because your vaccinated story has gone well, doesn't mean others have. Every individual is different. Which is why it should be each individuals choice.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

It's ok goy heart attacks happen to young people all the time ..it's normal...now take your jab


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

The problem with being unvaccinated is that governments are or will begin to target them. Here in Finland you need a "Covid Passport" to get in restaurants or go to parties. It makes little sense to me because the vaccine *doesn't prevent the transmission of the virus. *If you got it and is vaccinated, you're still gonna spread it. It's not 100% protection.

I.E. eventually nobody will have a choice in the matter and that's where folks voices need to start getting *louder. *Yall unvaccinated people in this thread is talking but nobody that matters outside of this thread can hear yall.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Twilight Sky said:


> The problem with being unvaccinated is that governments are or will begin to target them. Here in Finland you need a "Covid Passport" to get in restaurants or go to parties. It makes little sense to me because the vaccine *doesn't prevent the transmission of the virus. *If you got it and is vaccinated, you're still gonna spread it. It's not 100% protection.
> 
> I.E. eventually nobody will have a choice in the matter and that's where folks voices need to start getting *louder. *Yall unvaccinated people in this thread is talking but nobody that matters outside of this thread can hear yall.


Jesus Christ.

No vaccine presents transmission. They never have; they're not advertised to; no one with any legitimacy is claiming they are.

Vaccines reduce the bad effects of a virus should you catch the virus. This isn't a COVID debate. It's a factual, scientific debate. 

Apparently, this legitimately cannot be explained enough. Why are people making up claims and scenarios to dispute something never said?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> Jesus Christ.
> 
> No vaccine presents transmission. They never have; they're not advertised to; no one with any legitimacy is claiming they are.
> 
> ...


So why do you care if someone else is vaccinated as long as you are?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So why do you care if someone else is vaccinated as long as you are?


I don't. 

I care when people lie or repeat an answered question or incorrect fact which has been corrected numerous times. You don't have to get vaccinated, but if you're reason is "it doesn't stop me from getting COVID though", then I'll correct them. I won't convince anyone to get vaccinated with false information, but many users in this thread will convince people to not get vaccinated with lies.

Your body, your choice.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> I don't.
> 
> I care when people lie or repeat an answered question or incorrect fact which has been corrected numerous times. You don't have to get vaccinated, but if you're reason is "it doesn't stop me from getting COVID though", then I'll correct them. I won't convince anyone to get vaccinated with false information, but many users in this thread will convince people to not get vaccinated with lies.
> 
> Your body, your choice.



Anyone using people on wrestlingforum.com to dictate whether or not they get vaccinated probably need some sort of professional help.


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> Jesus Christ.
> 
> No vaccine presents transmission. They never have; they're not advertised to; no one with any legitimacy is claiming they are.
> 
> ...


Actually it was claimed that the vaccines stopped transmission before it was admitted that they don't.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

It was claimed by both the CDC and the NIH (Fauci) that the vaccines were 100% effective against stopping both spread and hospitalizations. It now looks like that was intentional misinformation designed to manipulate people against vaccine hesitancy.


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

its all a big lie .. you are being sterilized and depopulated .. nothing else is going on except big pharma raking in billions and all your jobs are heading to china


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

theboxingfan said:


> Actually it was claimed that the vaccines stopped transmission before it was admitted that they don't.





WrestleFAQ said:


> It was claimed by both the CDC and the NIH (Fauci) that the vaccines were 100% effective against stopping both spread and hospitalizations. It now looks like that was intentional misinformation designed to manipulate people against vaccine hesitancy.


Then we watch and read different media because I never saw CDC or NIH claim that. I know we had the popular slogan "stop the spread", but that's a catchy slogan. Not a scientific claim, albeit I'd agree that slogan was misleading.



themachoprince said:


> its all a big lie .. you are being sterilized and depopulated .. nothing else is going on except big pharma raking in billions and all your jobs are heading to china


quoting for the memories.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

WrestleFAQ said:


> It was claimed by both the CDC and the NIH (Fauci) that the vaccines were 100% effective against stopping both spread and hospitalizations. It now looks like that was intentional misinformation designed to manipulate people against vaccine hesitancy.


No that was never claimed. No vaccine is 100%. The number given was somewhere around 90-95% effective. And what has been seen is that the effectiveness wanes over time which is why the need for a booster shot. There was no intentional misinformation just like there is no conspiracy.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So why do you care if someone else is vaccinated as long as you are?



This is why. Being unvaccinated allows the infection to spread and allows the possibility of more variants.









Dr. Fauci said the unvaccinated should think of their 'community' because allowing COVID-19 to spread and mutate could create variant 'more problematic than the Delta'


The Delta variant is currently driving a surge of COVID-19 in the US in areas with low vaccination rates. A worse variant could emerge, Fauci said.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*CDC shifts pandemic goals away from reaching herd immunity*

Vaccines have been quite effective at preventing cases of COVID-19 that lead to severe illness and death, but none has proved reliable at blocking transmission of the virus, [CDC COVID-19 Epidemiology Task Force medical officer Dr. Jefferson] Jones noted. Recent evidence has also made clear that the immunity provided by vaccines can wane in a matter of months.

The result is that even if vaccination were universal, the coronavirus would probably continue to spread.









CDC shifts pandemic goals away from reaching herd immunity


Experts at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention have set aside herd immunity as a national target for ending the pandemic.




www.latimes.com


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Magicman38 said:


> This is why. Being unvaccinated allows the infection to spread and allows the possibility of more variants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The vaccinated allow the infection to spread too, because they can transmit it. Not only that, but it supposedly creates a barrier of protection against the virus, allowing it ample time to form a "variant". 

That's if you believe that these variants even exist.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Have you been tested for Covid?

Do you know which company took your sample to do testing with?

I'll leave this article here, in case anyone feels like doing a little light reading.









Leading COVID Test Firm is Planning to Sell Swabs Containing Customer’s DNA | TIMCAST


A leading COVID-19 test firm is planning to sell swabs containing their customer's DNA.Cignpost Diagnostics, also known as Express Test, is...




timcast.com


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

the variants are fake. People are sick from the vaccines. Since when has a mutation from a virus been worse than the original? 

The pcr test are completely fake. Most of the covid cases are just flu or cold. So does Covid 19 even exist then? Has it been isolated?

Endless experimental shots was always the end game. Fauci and Gates should hang for this.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> the variants are fake. People are sick from the vaccines. Since when has a mutation from a virus been worse than the original?


The variants started coming before the vaccines were ever introduced. Don't get your rabbit holes confused.



> The pcr test are completely fake. Most of the covid cases are just flu or cold. So does Covid 19 even exist then? Has it been isolated?


The problem with the pcr tests is that they were too sensitive. You could have had covid a few months previous and still test positive. You can't really argue that Covid-19 does not exist. Once again, watch your rabbit holes.



> Endless experimental shots was always the end game. Fauci and Gates should hang for this.


Cui bono?


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

The variants are not fake. Fauci did not create the virus. Covid is not the flu. And the earth is not flat. Time to believe reality instead of what you want to be the case.



CenaBoy4Life said:


> the variants are fake. People are sick from the vaccines. Since when has a mutation from a virus been worse than the original?
> 
> The pcr test are completely fake. Most of the covid cases are just flu or cold. So does Covid 19 even exist then? Has it been isolated?
> 
> Endless experimental shots was always the end game. Fauci and Gates should hang for this.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Magicman38 said:


> Fauci did not create the virus.


No, technically he paid someone else to do that if we're going to split hairs. His culpability in its development and introduction to the world should be the heart of that discussion.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Pratchett said:


> No, technically he paid someone else to do that if we're going to split hairs. His culpability in its development and introduction to the world should be the heart of that discussion.


There is still no proof that the virus originated in the Wuhan lab. Certain people are looking for scapegoats and people to blame to make themselves feel better.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Pratchett said:


> The problem with the pcr tests is that they were too sensitive. You could have had covid a few months previous and still test positive. You can't really argue that Covid-19 does not exist. Once again, watch your rabbit holes.











PCR test creator Noblist Kary Mullis on the PCR test for virus detection


There has been a great deal of controversy over claims that Kary Mullis, the creator of the PCR technology that is being widely used to test for so-called ‘cases’ of COVID-19, did not believe the technology was suitable for detecting a meaningful pr…




www.bitchute.com





Has the virus and its variants ever been isolated and purified? If so then is there any verifiable proof of this?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Magicman38 said:


> There is still no proof that the virus originated in the Wuhan lab.


If you are holding out for "proof" of anything be prepared for a lifetime of covid disappointment. There is more than enough evidence to show something shady went down and Fauci along with the Wuhan lab are right in the thick of it. Shame that the for-profit media apparatus decides to steer away from that. Oh they'll mention it and/or downplay it, but when it comes to *investigating* the veracity of the evidence (to prove or disprove it), for some reason it just doesn't get the same priority as the usual daily partisan outrage fuel.



> Certain people are looking for scapegoats and people to blame to make themselves feel better.


And some people are looking for excuses and reasons not to question why we have been manipulated and misinformed from the very beginning of this pandemic by those who were tasked with keeping an eye on things.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Some people have nothing if they have nothing to be against.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Magicman38 said:


> The variants are not fake. Fauci did not create the virus. Covid is not the flu. And the earth is not flat. Time to believe reality instead of what you want to be the case.


How do you the variants are not fake besides reading what you hear or see on media? Theres zero proof they exist. And once again a variant of a virus may spread easier but it is never worse than the original like the media is saying.

Covid is the flu. Look at the reported flu numbers for 19-20. Almost non existent. and Yes the PCR test are completely fake, and can not detect covid or tell so called covid from a flu or any other virus. 

Its a SCAMDEMIC and you are a product being given experimental " vaccines " for a fake cold strain.


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

they should just call it the I ate too much halloween candy variant .. junk food junkies want everyone on the fairy tale scapegoat parade .. learn to eat and you wont get sick


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The boosters are mainly being recommended if you are above 65 and at high risk. I already got my 2 doses of Pfizer. I'm done for the foreseeable future. I might consider a booster in a few years but I don't think I need one anytime soon. I'm completely pro vaccine. If you can get the vaccine I believe everyone should no excuses. Only people who actually have a legitimate reason not to get it is if they have some medical condition and the doctor tells them it's not a good idea. It's free, there are pharmacies everywhere with vaccines available. It took me like 10 minutes to get it.


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

what if the legitimate reason is your neighbor got the shot got blood clots and had a stroke from the vaccines ... how about the gov proves they are safe first .. also had a client in the emergency room for 3 weeks with an enlarged heart .. real life no fake news here kids .. no one should get the shot .. it makes u sick .. it protects you from nothing but your ego because you eat trash and make yourself sick and want to blame others .. 30 years no vax 30 years no flu .. find me a scientist or doctor with a better health track record .. i'll wait


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Noice


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Magicman38 said:


> There is still no proof that the virus originated in the Wuhan lab. Certain people are looking for scapegoats and people to blame to make themselves feel better.


Someone has to take accountability don't they? The virus didn't randomly just spring up out of nowhere.

Even if it the virus didn't originate from a lab, which it probably did, it still wouldn't absolve the Chinese government from lying and withholding vital information from the rest of the world.

Fauci was also caught *lying* about gain on function research, so there's that too.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Its a good thing we didn’t have the Internet back in the day I think. Otherwise Polio, Measles, Mumps and who knows what else would still be around. Viruses come and go but the best defense against a large number of people getting very sick and dying from them are vaccines. This virus is not the flu. People don’t end up on ventilators from the flu. And if you have a pre-existing condition such as obesity, diabetes, etc and you get Covid and die, you died from Covid. If anything the numbers are deflated by people such as DeSantis so they can keep things open to ignore public health and safety and make money. 



sobored said:


> These people are brainwashed beyond help.
> 
> Vaccine (poison) doesn't stop you from getting covid or spreading it but they get so hard after thinking about injecting perfectly healthy young people and children with it, even tho they know it doesn't work or help at all. They still wanna do it because their savior Faucci told them so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

sobored said:


> BTW wanted to link video of testimonials of people who were severely injured or killed (their families share story) by vaccines in Israel and few other countries but just noticed video is already deleted, which is no surprise. They silence everyone who goes against this poison, doctors get fired/lose licence and threatened, and people who suffered are ignored/made fun of/told they are liars. If someone here has new link to it pls post it. There are some truly scary stories (some with pics/proof) in there.


Here's a few:

Covid vaccine multiple injuries - only 16-years-old and her life is completely destroyed (video - bitchute.com)
Doctor's daughter jab reactions ignored (video - Hugo Talks on brandnewtube.com)
Government HHS nurse Jodi O'Malley blows whistle on covid-19 vaccine injuries and deaths
Mother screams a warning in agony - her son died 2 days after the covid jab (video - bitchute.com)
Mother in Canada left to die from vaccine injuries (video - bitchute.com)
Horrific side effects of getting covid vaccine while pregnant (video)
Young woman loses little sister to vaccine - banned on social media (short video)
My best friend killed by the jab - another true horror story of the lethal injection (video)
Emotional plea "My son received the vaccine and died a few days later" (video)
FBI agent took the covid vaccine and died within hours (video)
Horrific: baby paralyzed by covid vaccine (video - bitchute.com)
SARS-CoV-2 mRNA Vaccination-Associated Myocarditis in Children Ages 12-17: A Stratified National Database Analysis
Polio virus to cover up kids jab adverse reactions
Woman dies of rare brain disease within 3 months of second Pfizer shot, doctor says vaccine could be responsible (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
The vaccine murder of Roy Butler must not be covered up (video - bitchute.com)
Navy doctor reveals more soldiers have died from the vaccine than died from covid (video - bitchute.com)
Australians speak out about deaths and adverse reactions soon after receiving covid vaccine (video - bitchute.com)
Enraged mother says the Pfizer vaccine killed her daughter in 5 hours (video - bitchute.com)
Footballer, 23, dead from jab MSM cover it up (video - brandnewtube.com)
Mother of a 17-year-old girl who lost the use of her limbs after having the Pfizer vaccine (video - bitchute.com)
"Nothing but problems": double vaxxed man warns unvaxxed - 'Stand your ground. It's all a big lie' (video - bitchute.com)
Exclusive interview: mum whose 14-year-old son developed myocarditis after Pfizer vaccine no longer trusts CDC, public health officials (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Covid vaccine deaths "In 6 months. Thousands dead. Millions injured" (website - covidvaccinedeaths.org)
1000 covid stories - people sharing their adverse reactions from the covid vaccine (website - 1000covidstories.com)
CDC study on 12- to 17-year-olds who got Pfizer vaccine: 397 reports of heart inflammation, 14 deaths (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Covid-19 vax reactions (website - c19vaxreactions.com)
Latest CDC VAERS data for 12 to 17-year-olds include 7 deaths, 271 serious adverse events following covid vaccines (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Minnesota woman loses both legs and both hands following second Pfizer covid-19 shot (article - vaccineimpact.com)
Covid vaccine reactions
Vaccine damaged woman begs you to reconsider (video - bitchute.com)
Wayne's covid vaccine injury story - I didn't know, nobody told me…& now I have brain damage! (video - bitchute.com)

Stevie Thrasher, 29 years old from Washington, injured after receiving the Pfizer vaccine (video - Bitchute.com)
Surgeon who operated on young Italian vaccine victim: 'You have never seen anything like this' (article - freewestmedia.com)
Woman with life-altering injuries after covid vaccine teams up with U.S. senators to demand answers (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Real people who have been suffering after taking the covid-19 injection (video - bitchute.com)
13-year-old dies in sleep after receiving Pfizer covid vaccine; CDC investigating (article - newsweek.com)
Dad: My son's school made him get a covid vaccine, now he has a heart condition (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
'Before the vaccine, my son was a healthy athlete. Now he can barely walk' (video - bitchute.com)
Teen who had heart attack after covid vaccine tells Robert F. Kennedy Jr: 'I thought it was safe' (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Preliminary finding of mRNA covid-19 vaccine safety in pregnant women (article - pubmed.gov)
Julie & Ben - Bell's Palsy and neurological issues covid-19 vaccine reactions (video - bitchute.com)
Kevin's story - covid vaccine injuries (video - bitchute.com)
Hundreds Injured by covid vaccines turn to GoFundMe for help with expenses (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Laura Ingraham - interview with woman who suffered severe brain bleed after Moderna jab (video - bitchute.com)
Mother regrets putting 12-year-old daughter in Pfizer covid-19 vaccine trial (article - vaccineimpact.com)
13-year-old Michigan boy dies three days after second dose of Pfizer vaccine, aunt says 'moral, ethical, health' questions need answers (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
FDA adds heart inflammation warning to Pfizer, Moderna covid vaccines as some experts call for full approval (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Heart inflammation linked to covid vaccines in study of U.S. military, department of defense confirms (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Mum of three dies after receiving AstraZeneca coronavirus vaccine (article - walesonline.co.uk)
About 13% of pregnant women who were given the covid vaccine suffered miscarriage (video - bitchute.com)
C19 vax reactions website (real stories of covid vaccine victims)
Latest CDC VAERS data for 12 to 17-year-olds include 7 deaths, 271 serious adverse events following covid vaccines (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
MHRA data shows a 3016% increase in number of women who've lost their unborn child as a result of having the covid vaccine
(article - dailyexpose.co.uk)
Stephanie Wasil, 51, dies of cardiac arrest from the Moderna vaccine (video - bitchute.com)
Family of Italian woman who died after Oxford AstraZeneca vaccine launches legal action (article - news.sky.com)
Vietnamese woman dies after receiving AstraZeneca shot (article - Chiang Rai Times)
Greek woman dies following AstraZeneca vaccine blood clot (article - greekreporter.com)
Parents speak out after their son died from taking the J&J covid vaccine (video - bitchute)
'Fun loving' mum 34 dies days after having AstraZeneca vaccine as heartbroken husband pays tribute (article - examinerlive.co.uk)
Ahmed developed myocarditis after covid vaccine (video - bitchute)
CDC emergency meeting to discuss reports of myocarditis in young people after covid vaccines (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
USA MSM Talk Toxic Covid vaccines (video - brandnewtube.com)
10,570 dead, 405,259 injuries: European database of adverse drug reactions for covid-19 "vaccines" (article - vaccineimpact.com)
Latest VAERS data show: 5,165 deaths reported following covid vaccines (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Nun prayed for 50 jab deaths "protect the children" (video - brandnewtube.com)
Politician Marty's mum died from the vax: Dr said it was like being strangled (video - bitchute.com)
More Bell's Palsy after vaccine (video - bitchute.com)
Mum claims second dose of covid vaccine left her mute (article - metro.co.uk)
Young woman suffering serious heart problems after Moderna jab (video - bitchute.com)
Bad reaction to J&J jab lady speaks from hospital bed (video - bitchute.com)
J&J reaction to jab (video - bitchute.com)
42 days of hell after 2nd Pfizer Jab (video - bitchute.com)
Dr Michael Yeadon: the vaccine is fifty times more likely to cause death in children than covid (video - bitchute.com)
Yet another teenager hospitalised with heart inflammation after covid vaccine (video - brighteon.com)
Woman with permanent injuries following Johnson & Johnson experimental vaccine stuck with one million dollars in medical bills (video - bitchute.com)
Twelve died last week after covid vaccination, four suffered miscarriages (article -www.thestandard.com.hk)
7 U.S. Teens Developed Heart Inflammation After Second Pfizer Vaccine, New Study Shows (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Compilation of injuries and deaths after the covid vaccine (video - bitchute.com)
920 women have reported the loss of their unborn baby after having the covid vaccine. (article - dailyexpose.co.uk)
40+ Doctors Tell UK Drug Regulators: Vaccinating Kids for COVID is 'Irresponsible, Unethical and Unnecessary'
Covid vaccine victims - Telegram
Brother had to take covid shot for job now in hospital (video - brandnewtube.com)
More Deaths Reported After J&J, AstraZeneca Vaccines, Plus Researchers Link AstraZeneca to Strokes in Young Adults (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
BBC Radio Newcastle presenter Lisa Shaw died aged 44 after suffering blood clots following covid AstraZeneca jab, her family reveal (article)
18-year-old diagnosed with inflamed heart after second jab (video - brandnewtube.com)
18 children in hospital just in Connecticut suffering heart problems after 'vaccine' (video - brandnewtube.com)
Urgent warning - teens experiencing heart problems after jab - Dr Jane Ruby (video - brandnewtube.com)
39-year-old model, Malaysian Olympic archer dies days after covid vaccine (article - childrenshealthdefense.org)
Blood clots from AstraZeneca vaccine - 18-year-old student nurse (video - brandnewtube.com)
Oregon woman reports blood clot after Johnson & Johnson shot (video - bitchute.com)
Father/son hospitalized with blood clots after taking the vaccine - another dies after the shot (video - brandnewtube.com)
Canadian woman dies after the AstraZeneca jab (video - brandnewtube.com)
Vaccine side effects - news stories compilation (video - bitchute.com)
French ambulance man and nurses alert massive increase in deaths following the shot (video - bitchute.com)
MMA fighter who got sick after Pfizer injection speaks out (video - brandnewtube.com)
Funeral homes deaths: 2020 no increase in deaths, 2021 increase in deaths after "vaccine" roll out (video - bitchute.com)
Doctors urged to watch out for signs of stroke following covid vaccination (article - Hereford Times)
Covid-19 injections killing and injuring people across the world (article - vaccineimpact.com)
Dr Richard P. Bartlett of Texas - says more patients from injection events than covid (video - bitchute.com)
Eric Clapton feared he would 'never play again' after 'disastrous' time with vaccine (article - latimes.com)
NHS GP receptionist: Shocking reality of covid jabs (audio)
Man had 6ft of intestine removed after blood clot developed from taking the covid jab (video)
Warning! If you are injured by this injection you are on your own (video)
A good man down: the fatal reality of vaccine adverse reactions. UK Column reports yet another tragic death following covid-19 vaccination (video)
'Vaccine' destroys antibodies in plasma (video)
Covid vaccine testing on animals stopped due to high death rates (video)
Severe adverse reactions in children who took the covid-19 vaccine (video)
Bombshell: Connecticut Govt. secretly tells health care workers covid vaccines are deadly (video)
Reaction to Pfizer 'vaccine' (video)
5-month-old baby among dead after mother breast-fed following second Pfizer shot (video)
Brazil suspends AstraZeneca use in pregnant women, 23 weeks pregnant mother dies (video)
Healthy teenager hospitalised with brain blood clots after the 1st Pfizer vaccine (video)
Paramedic whistleblower: 'I am watching vaccines killing people'
Emotional video showing covid vaccine injuries and deaths (video)
25 personal testimonies of severe adverse reactions & death from the experimental covid injections (video)
Australia confirms five new cases of blood clots from the AstraZeneca vaccine in over 50s
Stamford man vows to battle back after losing his leg weeks after receiving AstraZeneca covid-19 vaccination
180 deaths after covid-19 jabs till March 31, 75% within 3 days
"Never has a vaccine injured so many" (The Israeli people's committee report of adverse events related to the corona vaccine)
Utah man developed blood clots from the covid vaccine (video)
16-year-old girl dead following two doses of the experimental Pfizer covid injections
Woman in her 40s develops blood clot disorder after covid vaccine (video)
Australian man dies of a massive blood clot days after receiving covid-19 vaccine
More blood clots (yet more people developing blood clots after being vaccinated, which the MSM are describing as rare.) - video
52-year-old woman died after the AstraZeneca vaccine (video)
Courageous woman speaks out about her adverse reaction to the covid vaccine (video)
Three covid vaccine victims tell their stories (video)
Euro Data 7,766 dead and 330,218 injured in reaction to covid-19 jabs
1,047 dead and 725,079 reported injuries following covid-19 experimental vaccine reported in the UK
Pentagon tracking 14 cases of heart inflammation in troops after covid-19 shots
Six people with autoimmune conditions in Israel developed shingles after getting Pfizer shots
Shocking adverse reactions from the covid vaccine (video)
Paris prosecutors seek involuntary manslaughter charges over AstraZeneca deaths
Paralysis cases reported after Pfizer injection
Breast-fed baby passes away after mother had the Pfizer covid vaccine
Two teenage girls suffer cardiac arrest and sadly die within days of having mRNA covid vaccine
27-year-old fit and healthy engineer dies three weeks after having AstraZeneca covid vaccine as NHS investigates his death
Mississippi man suffers stroke 4 hours after receiving covid vaccine
Pfizer vaccine may cause heart inflammation in people under 30, leaked study suggests
30-year-old man hospitalised with blood clots after covid vaccine
Two-year-old girl dies after being given two covid shots (video)
Vaccine left girl fighting for life (video)
Pfizer vaccine injury - Angelia Deselle (video)
33-year-old woman paralyzed 12 hours after getting the first shot of the Pfizer vaccine (video)
Adverse reaction from Johnson & Johnson vaccine (video)
Canadian doctor shares his concern about covid vaccine after lifelong patients develop side effects (video)
Man emotionally affected because his aunt was injured by the covid-19 vaccine (video)
Bell's Palsy from the first dose of the Moderna vaccine (video)
Pfizer covid-19 vaccine injury - transverse myelitis (video)
Frontline workers' testimonies vaers reports (video)
Death by vaccine - man drops dead after vaccine (short video)
Covid jab injury from AstraZeneca vaccine (short video)
Young, healthy man suffers stroke after getting the covid vaccine (short video)
Family testimonials of covid vaccine deaths (short video)
Woman suffers adverse reaction to the Johnson & Johnson vaccine (short video)
Severely injured 12-year-old girl after covid vaccine - Maddie's story (short video)
21-year-old student dead 24 hours after covid injection
34-year-old mother of two dies 10 days after AstraZeneca jab
Woman suffers terrible reaction after getting the covid vaccine
20-year-old dead 12 hours after the covid jab (video)
48-year-old woman dies after covid vaccine (video)
Teen diagnosed with Guillain-Barré weeks after first covid vaccine
Number of covid vaccine injuries reported to VAERS surpasses 50,000, CDC data show
22-year-old dead following experimental injection
Young lady injured after vaccine (short video)
65-year-old woman dead 30 minutes after AstraZeneca shot
Finally, mainstream news reports on vaccine fatality (video)
We need to ask questions - dad died after vaccine
The harsh reality of vaccine adverse effects - Nicola describes her husband's condition
No smoke without fire part 3: vaccine adverse reactions
Georgian nurse dies of allergic reaction after receiving AstraZeneca covid-19 vaccine, Tbilisi to continue rollout of British jab
Jeanie M. Evans 68, of Effingham, Kansas died unexpectedly on Wednesday, March 24, 2021 at the Stormont-Vail Hospital from a reaction to the covid vaccine
The covid blog
Woman dies from brain haemorrhage in Japan after having Pfizer jab
70+ miscarriages in US and UK after vaccines (video)
Healthy Mother Died of Cardiac Arrest Just Hours after Taking First Dose of the Vaccine (short video)
Teacher dies hours after getting AstraZeneca jab in Italy - Manslaughter Investigation Launched
Boxing Champion Marvin Hagler Dead At Age 66
Woman suffering from Bell's Palsy after covid jab (short video)
39-year-old woman dies after 4 days after second Moderna vaccine, autopsy ordered
34 cases of spontaneous miscarriage and stillbirth reported after experimental mRNA vaccines
9 European nations suspend experimental AstraZeneca covid vaccines due to fatal blood clots
Whistleblower reveals many pregnancy complications following experimental covid injections leaving a trail of devastated mothers
Whistleblower: 25% of residents in German nursing home died after Pfizer vaccine
45-year-old man dies after getting second dose of covid-19 vaccine
Number of injuries to CDC after covid vaccines climbs by nearly 4,000 in one week
The second dose killed my dad and many others. Latest reports coming in (video)
Man in Greece died 8 minutes after vaccination against covid-19
A 60-year-old woman dies hours after taking second covid-19 vaccine
67-year-old dies days after second dose of covid vaccine
CA woman gets covid vaccine then suddenly dies of something else
59-year-old health worker dies hours after covid vaccine
One-third of all deaths reported to CDC after covid vaccines occurred within 48 hours of vaccination
Volume 1: Social media posts about covid-19 vaccine deaths and severe injuries (video)
22 elderly with dementia dead in 1 week after the experimental mRNA covid injection in the Netherlands
Covid vaccine side effect - tremors, my life is upside down - Angela Lynn Story (video)
Covid-19 vaccine effects on my army husband's heart (video)
Nurse develops Bell's Palsy after receiving covid jab (video)
A 28-year-old mother from Winconsin is brain dead after the second dose of the covid injection
58-year-old woman dies hours after getting first dose of Pfizer vaccine
46 nursing home residents in Spain die within one month of getting covid vaccine
Video of woman injured by covid vaccine
36-year-old doctor dies after second dose of covid vaccine
German nursing home whistleblower says elderly are dying after covid vaccine
‘They’re dropping like flies’ – Courageous nursing home CNA speaks out.
Short video showing that many people in Israel are dying after the covid jab
Man drops dead in New York 25 minutes after receiving vaccine
FDA and CDC officials are investigating 36 cases - including one death - of immune thrombocytopenia
Gibraltar: January ends with 71 dead in one month (vaccination rollout began on the 10th January 2021)
Miscarriages and stillbirth shortly after being given the covid vaccine
19-year-old hospitalised with heart inflammation after covid vaccine
39-year-old nurse aide dies within 48 hours of receiving the covid jab
Seniors dying of covid vaccine labelled as natural causes
Californian dies hours after receiving covid vaccine as investigation into the cause of death gets underway.
Covid infects 35 vaccinated staff and residents at care home
Vaccine injury video deleted from facebook (Warning: disturbing video)
X-ray technician dies two days after getting the second dose of the covid vaccine
22 residents dead in three weeks in Basingstoke nursing home - 'It is understood the outbreak started as residents began to have their coronavirus vaccines...'
A 41-year-old Portuguese mother of two who worked in paediatrics died at a hospital in Porto just two days after being vaccinated against covid-19
Norway is investigating the deaths of two nursing home residents who died after being vaccinated against covid-19
Chinese health experts call to suspend the use of mRNA-based covid-19 vaccines following the deaths of 23 elderly people in Norway.
In Florida, U.S., a doctor died after suffering a stroke after receiving a covid-19 vaccination.
A 32-year-old medical doctor suffered seizures and was paralysed after receiving the covid-19 vaccine.
A 46-year-old healthcare worker dies 24 hours after receiving the covid-19 vaccine but government says death is not related to the jab
German specialists are looking into the deaths of 10 people who died after being vaccinated against covid-19
Norway warns frail patients over 80 of vaccine risks after deaths
Norway investigates 23 deaths in frail elderly patients after vaccination
Doctors in California call for urgent halt of moderna vaccines after many fall sick
Two people in India die after receiving the covid jab
Coronavirus vaccine put on hold as volunteer suffers serious adverse reaction
California pause some covid vaccinations after reactions
Baseball legend dies of ‘undisclosed cause’ 18 days after receiving covid vaccine
Woman injured by vaccine (Warning: disturbing video)
Mother seriously injured by covid vaccine (Warning disturbing video).
A leading health officer has warned Aussies not to jump to conclusions following the deaths of two men after they received the covid jab
A 46-year-old man died a day after taking the covid vaccine - "No relation with corona vaccine"
A Northern California man died several hours after the covid vaccine - "My first inclination is that it's probably not related to the vaccine"
236 Brits died after covid jabs - but vaccines "didn't play a role"
Woman dies from brain haemorrhage in Japan days after vaccine - "link uncertain"
63-year-old man dies 2 days after covid-19 vaccination - "it's too early to tell whether the jab was related to his death"
56-year-old woman dies days after covid vaccine - "no link established so far"
Virginia woman dies shortly after receiving coronavirus vaccine - "no link has been found"
88-year-old dies hours after covid vaccinationin second such incident - "in both cases, medical professionals do not believe the deaths were connected to the vaccines"
Censored in the corporate media hundreds of medical professionals speak out on Medscape forum warning about dangers of covid injections (article - vaccineimpact.com)
Member of Parliament in Finland warns government that they are guilty of genocide for misleading public on covid-19 injections (article - vaccineimpact.com)
The New Irish Soviet: State Bans Seniors from Travelling Until They've Had 'Second Dose' of AstraZeneca Jab (article - 21stcenturywire.com)
Fans who've had AstraZeneca vaccine won't be allowed into Bruce Springsteen's New York concerts (article - yahoo.com)
Canadian doctor removed from hospital duty after speaking out about covid vaccine side effects (article - vaccineimpact.com)
UK Column news 10th May (excellent video containing some very important vaccine information)
The novel coronavirus spike protein plays additional key role in illness
Halt covid vaccine, prominent scientist tells CDC
What is going on in India? (video)
Facebook deletes 120,000 member group where people posted stories of adverse covid vaccine reactions
Covid-19 injected people becoming a threat to public health and safety
Winconsin Catholic priest defies authorities and warns his flock on the dangers of the covid injections
NHS whistleblower exposes vaccine policy (hugely important video, please share widely)
Sudden adult death syndrome - or how to cover up vax deaths (short video)
Johnson & Johnson vaccine halted (The Highwire with Del Bigtree - video)
We put a code inside the vaccines (short video)
Tanzanian president who was sceptical of western vaccines dead after missing for two weeks
Norwegian Doctor AstraZeneca's Covid Vaccine Triggers Blood Clots
Before Covid, Gates Planned Social Media Censorship of Vaccine Safety Advocates With Pharma, CDC, Media, China and CIA
Bill Gates: Vaccines Are 'Phenomenal' Profit Makers
Coronavirus vaccine deaths aren't covered by life insurance because jabs are "experimental medical intervention"
Pfizer demands nations put up collateral to cover vaccine injury lawsuits
Investigation: MPs and SAGE heavily invested in vaccine industry
What covid-19 vaccine AstraZeneca contains
Covid-19 vaccine trials to include participants as young as 6 months
Experienced care home manager deeply concerned about the effects of covid-19 and vaccinations, on both staff and the elderly, within care facilities across the country (video)
How those who die following covid jabs are treated in the media
Belgian regulators advise against giving AstraZeneca to over 55s
Germany says Oxford/AstraZeneca should not be given to over 65s
Flu almost wiped out and at lowest level in 130 years
Switzerland delays approval of AstraZeneca and Johnson & Johnson covid-19 vaccines due to ‘insufficient data’
Covid-19 vaccine side effects world map
Pathogenic priming in older adults yet another concern with covid-19 vaccines
Top coronavirus official warns that second dose of covid vaccine tends to cause even worse side effects than first dose
CDC: Anaphylaxis rate with covid vax 10 times greater than for flu shots
Warning: mixing coronavirus vaccines
UK draws up plans to mix coronavirus vaccines
Helsinki Committee to declare Pfizer performing unauthorized human experiment in Israel
12,400 people in Israel tested positive for coronavirus after being injected with the Pfizer vaccine


Official U.S. Government Stats on COVID Vaccines: 13,627 Deaths 2,826,646 Injuries 1,429 Fetal Deaths in Pregnant Women - Vaccine Impact

And here's the full VAERS report. 200+ pages of testimonials from victims and front-line workers



https://circleofmamas.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/Compilation-of-Injuries-Deaths-Jan-Aug-2021.pdf


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Magicman38 said:


> Its a good thing we didn’t have the Internet back in the day I think. Otherwise Polio, Measles, Mumps and who knows what else would still be around. Viruses come and go but the best defense against a large number of people getting very sick and dying from them are vaccines. This virus is not the flu. People don’t end up on ventilators from the flu. And if you have a pre-existing condition such as obesity, diabetes, etc and you get Covid and die, you died from Covid. If anything the numbers are deflated by people such as DeSantis so they can keep things open to ignore public health and safety and make money.


There's only one problem though.

Polio, Measles and Mumps cases went DOWN after the vaccine. Covid cases have gone UP after the vaccine. Regions with 90% vaccination rates are still seeing cases.

And you still blindly believe that this vaccine is going to somehow make Covid go away?


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Cases went down for a while. However countries then started opening back up and the Covid vaccine immunity has started to wane. Thus the need for booster shots. I got my shots and my booster and am fine. 



Driver79 said:


> There's only one problem though.
> 
> Polio, Measles and Mumps cases went DOWN after the vaccine. Covid cases have gone UP after the vaccine. Regions with 90% vaccination rates are still seeing cases.
> 
> And you still blindly believe that this vaccine is going to somehow make Covid go away?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

sobored said:


> Thank you, hopefully this changes someone's mind about getting that poison.
> 
> It's scary to think that these are just some stories out of who knows how many people who died from this poison but deaths were blamed on Covid or Heart attacks or natural causes, and who knows how many more millions/billions will die in upcoming years.
> 
> This is genocide.


Check out this Facebook page. They basically asked if people lost unvaccinated loved ones to COVID, and instead got 200 000 comments consisting mainly of people talking about vaccine-related injuries and deaths. Serious backfire.




__ https://www.facebook.com/



Edit: Shit, won't post. Just use the link in the quote and paste it in your internet search. Write www(dot)facebook(dot)com/ first.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Magicman38 said:


> Cases went down for a while. However countries then started opening back up and the Covid vaccine immunity has started to wane. Thus the need for booster shots. I got my shots and my booster and am fine.


But none of this was ever necessary when it came to the other vaccines you previously mentioned, how come?

How come the immunity doesn't wane when it comes to the measles vaccine? Or the polio vaccine?


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Starting to see posts on Facebook and other sites trying to normalize heart attacks in young health people 

Already reading stories of kids going to the er for heart issues 



































These shots don't work and we are shooting up kids and more will die from heart issues than covid ..and the fda dosnt want their findings released for 50 plus years


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Any day now Rachel Maddow or Don Lemon will refer to the unvaxxed as "plague spreaders" and then the real fun will begin.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Everyone I know has gotten the vaccine and been fine. That includes all of my family, friends and co-workers. And luckily thus far none of us had contracted Covid.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes you can still get Covid even if you get the vaccine. The difference is your chances of having to
go to hospital and be hooked up to a ventilator are greatly decreased because your body knows how to fight the virus.



Botchy SinCara said:


> Starting to see posts on Facebook and other sites trying to normalize heart attacks in young health people
> 
> Already reading stories of kids going to the er for heart issues
> 
> ...


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Driver79 said:


> But none of this was ever necessary when it came to the other vaccines you previously mentioned, how come?
> 
> How come the immunity doesn't wane when it comes to the measles vaccine? Or the polio vaccine?


This video explains about boosters better than I can.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Magicman38 said:


> This video explains about boosters better than I can.


I didn't ask you about boosters. I asked you why immunity only seems to wane when it comes to the covid vaccine and not the other vaccines like measles and polio.

And you've yet to answer that question.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

The video touches on that as well as other things that the Medical Professional discusses. Some of it has to do with the fact of the different variants including the Delta variant. 



Driver79 said:


> I didn't ask you about boosters. I asked you why immunity only seems to wane when it comes to the covid vaccine and not the other vaccines like measles and polio.
> 
> And you've yet to answer that question.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Magicman38 said:


> The video touches on that as well as other things that the Medical Professional discusses. Some of it has to do with the fact of the different variants including the Delta variant.


So the vaccine is only effective if you take it repeatedly every 6-8 months then, which makes this vaccine unlike every other major vaccine that came before it. 

Interesting that just earlier today you spoke so authoritatively about the wonders of vaccines, but now when presented with a question you legitimately have no answer for you to defer to some random video you stumbled upon Youtube.

Maybe moving forward you should think twice before talking about measles and polio, because you are only hurting your case and to the rest of us you look very silly.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Actually every year I have gotten the flu shot as well. 
If you or the other people on the forum don’t want my opinion, fine. I’m not a Medical Professional or Scientist anyway. But please try to educate yourself and not from conspiracy sites or other random places. But from Doctors from respected Hospitals.



Driver79 said:


> So the vaccine is only effective if you take it repeatedly every 6-8 months then, which makes this vaccine unlike every other major vaccine that came before it.
> 
> Interesting that just earlier today you spoke so authoritatively about the wonders of vaccines, but now when presented with a question you legitimately have no answer for you to defer to some random video you stumbled upon Youtube.
> 
> Maybe moving forward you should think twice before talking about measles and polio, because you are only hurting your case and to the rest of us you look very silly.


----------



## Driver79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Magicman38 said:


> *Actually every year I have gotten the flu shot as well. *
> If you or the other people on the forum don’t want my opinion, fine. I’m not a Medical Professional or Scientist anyway. But please try to educate yourself and not from conspiracy sites or other random places. But from Doctors from respected Hospitals.


I bet you never tried to shame someone for not getting their flu shot though, or blame them for someone else catching the flu.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

This explains it better than I ever could.









Why a booster shot for the COVID-19 vaccine is not unusual


Some vaccines do require a booster, while others can last a lifetime




www.khou.com







sobored said:


> This is my last post here, i just had to respond to this. Didn't watch video nor will I watch it. It's propaganda just like everything else in covid news tab and TV news.
> 
> I will ask you to do one last thing. Sit back and really, but really think about this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

FDA currently fighting a Freedom Of Information Act request. They have asked that instead of complying, they be allowed to release the information slowly. So slowly, in fact, that the full release will take about 55 years.









FDA Wants 55 Years To Release Information Regarding Pfizer’s COVID-19 Vaccine | TIMCAST


The Food and Drug Administration asked a judge to let the agency wait over 5 decades before releasing information about Pfizer’s COVID-19 vaccine.The...




timcast.com





Such transparency. This completely safe "vaccine" that these companies will never face any liability for in any circumstances legally, which has been approved by the FDA for full use, which has been mandated (or at least attempted) by the Biden administration, is by the way also something that we really don't need to know anything about, actually. Okay, they'll let us know, but only after the vast majority who have taken it are already dead.

And to think that there are people who question the goodwill of our leaders and the big pharmaceutical companies that line their pockets. What in the world could they possibly be thinking?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

sobored said:


> *They are forcing people to inject this shit and experience severe side effects and death while admitting it won't stop them from spreading this virus and saying "oh it for your own good, so you don't die in hospital", *and you still don't see this is pure evil and insanity?



... and at the same time, Big Pharma has complete Legal Immunity.


Despite the fact that Pfizer has one of the (if not THE) biggest criminal lawsuit history known to man with the world record on settlement amount, and J&J had to recall their baby powder because it gave people cancer. Meanwhile, Moderna is predominantly funded by the guy that publicly said in a TED talk in 2017 that we can reduce the population by 15% if we do a good job with new vaccines...


Trustworthy Corporations right there.


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

Chinas depopulation program in full effect! Sterilizaion for the next 3 generations of americans via vax. China owns the US. They own the media and they have headfucked you all into killing yourself with these toxic drugs. They are reducing our population they already own all our businesses and are wiping out the rest with their puppet in chief and his traitor mandates.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Magicman38 said:


> Yes you can still get Covid even if you get the vaccine. The difference is your chances of having to
> go to hospital and be hooked up to a ventilator are greatly decreased because your body knows how to fight the virus.



Glossed over the heart issues 
That's a risk with every booster as well .. which again wouldn't be an issue if it wasn't being forced on people..and seeing how it dosnt stop you from getting it mandates are pointless

Even the all mighty lord Fauci Is now saying that we are seeing more and more doubled vax dying and going to the hospital


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Here's a few:
> 
> Official U.S. Government Stats on COVID Vaccines: 13,627 Deaths 2,826,646 Injuries 1,429 Fetal Deaths in Pregnant Women - Vaccine Impact


I'm sorry I couldn't resist clicking on this link of yours in the list of 200 and it's really something, I had to share it. I really gravitate towards media websites like this that are so clearly objective and not biased in any way at all. It's refreshing. I know, I know I've done the petty thing again by cherry picking but why not when the first one you click is clearly the best available?

That particular article references the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) for it's stats and you can take them to the bank, smoking gun after smoking gun of anecdotal evidence that isn't proven or checked in any way. The great strengths about VAERS *(VAERS | Vaccine Safety | CDC) *is it's a tool of the people, they take reports from anyone and "Scientist" obtain follow up info on serious reports. They're also transparent in what some sheeple critics might call limitations; like the fact the reports "sometimes lack details or contain errors" and you can tell this one has been forced by Big Government "*VAERS data alone cannot determine if the vaccine caused the reported adverse event."*

The website seems to be owned or operated by the 'editor', a gentlemen named *Brian Shilhavy. *Brian is an admirable guy I have to say, as his mission statement is "Shining the light of truth into the darkness of deceit." If that sounds a bit biblical then you're on the right track, there's a heading "Peace with God" which tells a compelling emotional tale of God saving him from killing himself. Made me cry, I'm not ashamed to admit it. I really liked that tale, it adds credibility.

All the completely true information on the vaccines killing everyone on the site can really get you down too, so I was please to find a link to something more positive. You see "Vaccine Impact" is part of the Health Impact News outfit Health Impact News. What really caught my eye is Brian's excellent work outlining the benefits of coconut oil here: Coconut Health.

I've been yelling from the hills for years about the benefits of coconut oil and I'm so happy with Brian's devotion to this wonder ingredient. 




























Kyra, I sincerely apologise for my previous poor behavior towards you. I see now I was brainwashed by the MSM and Big Pharma, but now I pledge, like Brian, to expose the truth and save lives with the power of coconut oil and of course the love of God.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

What other shot requires boosters on the same schedule? Horses. For Sterilization.

Who produces that vaccine? Pfizer.

Who is in charge of Pfizer atm? A veterinarian !!! LOL.

You people are bat shit crazy. Never has a "vaccine" been produced and dished out so fast without long term studies for 10+ years. EVERY ANIMAL TESTED DIED. They tortured dogs, monkies and ferrets.

Anyone saying trust the science can fuck right off. Follow the fucking money. The FDA and Pfizer trade board members like drug addicts on pills and the governments are signing NDA contracts, and now the FDA wants courts to seal the vaccine test and ingredients for 50+ years.

Insanity! Anyone for this at this point is just hurt they fell for this evil demonic scam and wants others to suffer with them . Crabs in the bucket.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

yeahbaby! said:


> I'm sorry I couldn't resist clicking on this link of yours in the list of 200 and it's really something, I had to share it. I really gravitate towards media websites like this that are so clearly objective and not biased in any way at all. It's refreshing. I know, I know I've done the petty thing again by cherry picking but why not when the first one you click is clearly the best available?
> 
> That particular article references the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) for it's stats and you can take them to the bank, smoking gun after smoking gun of anecdotal evidence that isn't proven or checked in any way. The great strengths about VAERS *(VAERS | Vaccine Safety | CDC) *is it's a tool of the people, they take reports from anyone and "Scientist" obtain follow up info on serious reports. They're also transparent in what some sheeple critics might call limitations; like the fact the reports "sometimes lack details or contain errors" and you can tell this one has been forced by Big Government "*VAERS data alone cannot determine if the vaccine caused the reported adverse event."*
> 
> ...


VAERS doesn't take reports from "anyone". You have to fill in a detailed form with your unique vaccination number to prove that you've been vaxxed. ALL reports are from people that TOOK the vaccine with added information from front-line workers in many of the reports. Fraudulent forms are punishable by law, as indicated on the form itself. That's over a million people, and that's only in the United States... and that's only the people that knew about VAERS and took the time to fill out the form. But nahhh, all lies and BS. The vaccine is totally safe. No evidence to suggest otherwise. 👍

Not even going to address all that other strawman crap that you posted.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Just gonna leave this here:



https://www.fda.gov/media/143557/download



FDA Safety Surveillance of COVID-19 Vaccines :
DRAFT Working list of possible adverse event outcomes
*Subject to change*

Guillain-Barré syndrome
Acute disseminated encephalomyelitis
Transverse myelitis
Encephalitis/myelitis/encephalomyelitis/
meningoencephalitis/meningitis/
encepholapathy

Convulsions/seizures
Stroke
Narcolepsy and cataplexy
Anaphylaxis
Acute myocardial infarction
Myocarditis/pericarditis
Autoimmune disease
Deaths
Pregnancy and birth outcomes
Other acute demyelinating diseases
Non-anaphylactic allergic reactions
Thrombocytopenia
Disseminated intravascular coagulation
Venous thromboembolism
Arthritis and arthralgia/joint pain
Kawasaki disease
Multisystem Inflammatory Syndrome
in Children
- Vaccine enhanced disease


.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

*More People Died in the Key Clinical Trial for Pfizer's Covid Vaccine Than the Company Publicly Reported - Unreported Truths*



Alex Berenson said:


> Pfizer told the world 15 people who received the vaccine in its trial had died as of mid-March. Turns out the real number then was 21, compared to only 17 deaths in people who hadn't been vaccinated.



22,000 people were given the Pfizer COVID vaccine. Of those, 21 died (Pfizer originally claimed 15), including nine from cardiovascular-related issues.
22,000 people were given a placebo. Of those, 17 died (Pfizer originally claimed 14), including six from cardiovascular-related issues.

*Another Major Red Flag About Covid Vaccines and Death - Unreported Truths*



Alex Berenson said:


> People appear to die at rates 20 percent or more above normal for weeks after receiving their second Covid vaccine dose, according to data from a huge Swedish study.


Interesting that the excess all-cause deaths in the vaccinated in the trial closely matches the 20% figure from the Swedish data. Something to think about (unless you're yeahbaby! and prefer not to do any thinking).


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Everytime I tell myself I'm not gonna read the Politics threads I always bring myself back, it's just too funny. Politics really is the best form of theatre and entertainment.


----------

